# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами

## Lakshmana Prana das

http://www.youtube.com/user/Guruvakya?feature=mhsn#p/u
- можно посмотреть небольшое количество лекций Джаяпатаки Свами 2011 года с русскими субтитрами (для просмотра субтитров надо нажать кнопку "СС" в правом нижнем углу видео)

----------


## НатаМ.

Дорогие ученики ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа, для подписки на рассылку "Гурувакья" - трансцендентные цитаты из книг и лекций Гуру Махараджа (+информирование о собраниях учеников, новости и др.), пишите на  russian@guruvakya.com 
Также продолжается перепись учеников Его Святейшества. Свои данные можете присылать на этот же адрес.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Также продолжается перепись учеников Его Святейшества. Свои данные можете присылать на этот же адрес.


А как узнать, есть я в этой базе или нет?

----------


## НатаМ.

Вас не нахожу, пишите : )
всероссийская перепись проводилась на фестивале СадхуСанга 2010. Кто там не записался, пишите

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Спасибо. А что писать-то? Какие данные нужны?

----------


## НатаМ.

В базе есть такие основные разделы 1. инициация (пранама, 1ая или 2ая инициация) 2. Духовное имя 3. Имя по паспорту 4. Дата рождения 5. Дата инициации 6.  почтовый адрес и телефон 7. имейл и скайп логин 8. примечания (по Вашему усмотрению)

Также существует постоянно действующая скайп-конференция учеников ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа. 
чтобы в ней участвовать, добавьте мой контакт и напишите об этом  (nat-ural)

----------


## John Lock

Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами пришел в этот мир в благоприятный день экадаши, следующий за праздником Рама Навами. Он вырос в Америке, в богатом пригороде Милуоки, штат Висконсин. Его отец во время второй мировой войны ушел с правительственной службы, чтобы стать христианским священником.

   В школе Джаяпатака Свами был одним из лучших учащихся и, благодаря своему незаурядному интеллекту, смог экстерном сдать экзамены за несколько лет учебы. До последнего класса он был старостой группы.

     Свое образование Джаяпатака Свами продолжил в Броунском Университете, где изучал языки. Как-то раз он попал на лекции о жизни Господа Будды. Под впечатлением от услышанного, он теряет всякий интерес к наукам и начинает поиски духовного учителя.

     Поняв, что на западе ему будет трудно найти истинного гуру, он начинает готовиться к путешествию в Индию, в надежде, что именно там встретит своего учителя. Однако "совершенно случайно" Джаяпатака Свами попадает на Ратха-ятру в Сан-Франциско, где знакомится с учениками Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Эта встреча становится поворотным моментом в его жизни. Он принимает решение присоединиться к ним и отправляется в Монреальский храм, где позднее встречается со Шрилой Прабхупадой. подробнее>>>

Джаяпатака Свами: В моей духовной жизни очень многие преданные помогали мне. Особенно в самом начале многие преданные действовали как вартма-прадаршака-гуру, то есть указывали мне путь преданного служения. Они дали мне очень хорошие советы, которые помогли мне в духовной жизни. Например, один преданный сказал мне, что после лекций Прабхупады по Шримад Бхагаватам нужно всегда задавать вопросы, размышляя о том, какой подходящий вопрос можно задать в этот момент. И я все время делал это - после каждой лекции я задавал Шриле Прабхупаде один вопрос. Однажды я не пришел на лекцию, потому что у меня была какая-то важная работа. Я чувствовал себя очень плохо, потому что пропустил лекцию Шрилы Прабхупады. Я слушал эту лекцию в записи. В конце лекции Шрила Прабхупада спросил: «Какие есть вопросы?», но вопросов ни у кого не оказалось. И он посмотрел вокруг и спросил: «А где Джаяпатака? У него всегда есть хороший вопрос». Шрила Прабхупада был очень внимательным и обычно не прославлял никого в его присутствии, чтобы никто не возгордился. Я слышал это на кассете. И я понял, что тот преданный действительно дал очень хороший совет. (21.09.97, Санкт-Петербург, лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам)

     Живя в ашраме, он устраивается на работу, чтобы помочь поддержать жизнедеятельность храма.

Джаяпатака Свами: Когда я был начинающим преданным, это был 1968 год, у нас еще не было книг, не было денег, а нужно было платить за аренду здания; Прабхупада был в Монреале, в Канаде. И все преданные устроились на работу, чтобы оплачивать здание. За несколько месяцев я сменил порядка десяти разных работ и теперь могу по-настоящему ценить преданных-прихожан, потому что понимаю, что работать с непреданными непросто. Возможно, это самое тяжелое, что было в моей жизни. Но при этом я чувствовал блаженство, потому что делал это для Кришны. На одной из самых ужасных работ – в кофейне, где продавали гамбургеры, я работал мойщиком полов. Я спрашивал у Прабхупады: «Ничего, что я работаю в невегетарианском ресторане?», он спрашивал, что именно я там делаю, и когда я говорил, что мою полы, он отвечал, что ничего страшного нет, потому что к тому времени как я прихожу, они уже заканчивают есть.
   Там был один повар. Однажды он готовил и вдруг потерял сознание. Я прибежал туда, я не знал, что делать. Я никому не говорил, что я из Харе Кришна, но в тот момент единственное, что мне пришло в голову, это начать повторять Харе Кришна ему в ухо. Я начал повторять: «Харе Кришна!… Харе Кришна!…» Он начал дрожать, глаза его открылись, он сел, увидел, что все стоят вокруг и смотрят на него, и сказал: «Ничего-ничего, все в порядке». Когда все ушли, и мы остались вдвоем, он спросил: «Что это ты сказал мне в ухо?», я ответил: «Это была Харе Кришна-мантра». Он сказал: «Это самая мощная вещь, которую я когда-либо слышал в жизни. У меня такая болезнь, что иногда я выхожу из тела – такое состояние, что я покидаю тело и куда-то отправляюсь. Я не могу управлять этим, это происходит со мной из-за моих дурных привычек. Сейчас я был в своем тонком теле в Европе, и когда ты произнес эту мантру мне в ухо, я смог услышать ее с такого расстояния. Этот звук становился все громче и громче: Харе Кришна… Харе Кришна. Харе Кришна! Харе! Кришна! ХАРЕ КРИШНА! Это становилось все громче и громче, пока не наполнило все мое сознание и не вернуло меня обратно в тело». Он понял, что это нематериальный звук. Я никогда не мог забыть этого. Таково могущество святого имени. (16.01.01, Пермь, лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам)

      Через некоторое время он получает духовное посвящение. Во время церемонии вручения четок Шрила Прабхупада объявил его новое имя Джаяпатака дас Брахмачари, что означает "Флаг победы". Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что он должен стать флагом победы Господа Кришны.

    Джаяпатака Свами успевает совмещать обязанности пуджари Божеств и личного слуги Шрилы Прабхупады, а спустя некоторое время его назначают президентом Монреальского храма. Выполняя желание Шрилы Прабхупады, он помогает основать центры ИСККОН в Торонто и Чикаго.

     Джаяпатака Свами: Я помню, когда мне исполнилось две недели после инициации, я тогда жил в монреальском храме и в храме было 25 преданных. Президент храма взял 20 из них, и поехал открывать новый храм в другом городе. Уезжая, он сказал мне: «Теперь ты будешь президентом». У меня оставалось всего пять преданных и на меня свалились все расходы по содержанию храма. Мне было всего 19 лет. Я написал Шриле Прабхупаде, что я слишком молод для такого служения. Прабхупада ответил: «Оставь это телесное сознание! По приказу гуру ты можешь делать все что угодно».

      В 1970 году по направлению Шрилы Прабхупады он едет в Индию, чтобы заняться открытием храмов в Шри Маяпуре и во Вриндаване. В тот же год на святой день Радхаштами Шрила Прабхупада дает ему санньясу. Теперь его имя Джаяпатака Свами.

Джаяпатака Свами: Когда я присоединился к ИСККОН, президентом храма был знаменитый Хамсадута, он был семейным человеком, а его женой была Химавати. Однажды она посадила меня в укромном месте. Она спросила: «Ты хочешь проповедовать сознание Кришны?» - «Да» - «Если ты хочешь быть проповедником, ты должен жениться. Только женатые преданные могут проповедовать. Только семейная пара может открыть новый храм». Я был совсем новичком в сознании Кришны и даже не думал об этом. Но в те дни действительно была такая стратегия, что семейные пары открывали новые храмы. Тогда я отправился к Шриле Прабхупаде. Я сказал ему «Жена президента сказала мне, что я должен жениться, чтобы проповедовать. Я никогда не задумывался об этом, что мне теперь делать?». Шрила Прабхупада сказал мне, что преданные обычно остаются брахмачари в течение какого-то времени, и, когда преданный достигает двадцатипятилетнего возраста, гуру решает за него, что делать дальше. «Тебе только 19 лет, поэтому до 25 лет можешь не волноваться. Когда тебе будет 25, тогда поговорим». Таким образом, мне была дана отсрочка. Прабхупада не стал ждать двадцатипятилетнего возраста - он дал мне санньясу в 21 год. (23.09.97, "О брахмачарье", Челябинск)

   В 1971 году ИСККОН приобрел землю в Шри Маяпур Дхаме под строительство крупнейшего проповеднического центра. Шрила Прабхупада поручает этот проект Джаяпатаке Свами, сказав, что отныне, это миссия всей его жизни: "Я дал тебе царство Бога, развивай его".

Джаяпатака Свами: Однажды моя мама приехала в Майапур. Она хотела встретиться со Шрилой Прабхупадой и посмотреть, чем я там занимаюсь. Встретившись со Шрилой Прабхупадой, она стала задавать ему вопросы. Она спросила: «Что такое жизнь?» и Прабхупада очень доступно объяснил ей. Он сказал, что в теле каждого есть жизнь, и до тех пор, пока в теле есть источник сил, оно считается живым. Когда жизненные силы покидают тело, оно считается мертвым. И источник этой жизненной силы – это и есть мы. А тело сродни одежде, которую мы носим. И мы не должны жить просто ради этой одежды, мы должны понять, кем мы являемся на самом деле. Должны понять, что такое жизненная сила, кто мы и что с нами происходит, когда жизненная сила уходит из тела и оно разрушается. Сознание, пронизывающее тело, это то, что позволяет нам воспринимать окружающий мир. Так Шрила Прабхупада очень доступным языком объяснял моей матери основные моменты нашей философии. И благодаря этой беседе она смогла составить очень ясное представление о Сознании Кришны. Она тоже повторяет Харе Кришна. По возвращении домой она пошла в церковь и через некоторое время возглавила группу прихожанок. Иногда они приходили к священнику и после его лекций она задавала ему такие вопросы, что он не мог понять, как ей это могло придти в голову, почему она спрашивает об этом. И он отвел ее в сторону, чтобы поговорить. Он спросил ее: «Скажите, откуда у вас так много знаний? Задавая такие глубокие теологические вопросы, вы смущаете других людей, потому что они представления об этом не имеют, им это в голову не приходит». Она ответила: «Вы знаете, мой сын – гуру из Движения Харе Кришна и я многое узнала от него». И священник сказал: «Лучше задавайте свои вопросы отдельно, после лекции, а то на некоторые я даже не знаю, как ответить». Существует много подобных примеров. Людям не обязательно отказываться от своих религиозных воззрений, просто изучение Бхагават-гиты может помочь улучшить понимание даже Библии и Корана. (09.07.01, лекция на Грушинском фестивале)

Однажды кто-то сказал мне, что каждый раз, когда я встречаюсь со Шрилой Прабхупадой, я должен прославить его, а себя поставить в смиренное положение, а потом попросить благословений. То есть программа из трех пунктов: скромность, молитвы, благословения. Я подумал, что это хороший совет, и стал так поступать. Я склонялся перед Шрилой Прабхупадой, говоря: «Шрила Прабхупада, я - самый падший человек, я даже недостоин быть вашим учеником, но вы очень милостивы, вы - патита-павана, поэтому, пожалуйста, не обделите и меня своей милостью и благословите, чтобы я всегда мог служить вам». В тот раз Прабхупада провел в Майапуре два месяца, я виделся с ним каждый день и каждый раз следовал этой схеме. Я говорил, что гуру - это проявление Кришны, представитель Кришны и все, что я делаю для Господа, я делаю через своего духовного учителя. Иногда мы обращаемся к Божествам, но не слышим, отвечают ли Они нам, мы недостаточно чисты для этого, но когда я возносил молитвы Прабхупаде, он всегда отвечал мне на них. Я говорил Прабхупаде: «Прабхупада, я самый падший человек», и он отвечал: «Ты - самое ничто». Иногда преданные говорят я самый.. самый.. неважно что, главное, чтобы самый. Я говорил: «Я - великий глупец», и Прабхупада отвечал: «Да». Я говорил: «Прабхупада, я хочу служить вам из жизни в жизнь», и он мне говорил: «А зачем ты хочешь, чтобы я сюда возвращался?» И я понял, что общение с духовным учителем - это удивительная вещь, каждый раз происходит что-то новое. (11.05.02, Дивноморск, лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам)

     Джаяпатака Свами без устали проповедует по всему миру. Путешествуя по Индии, где он проводит большую часть года, он освоил бенгали и хинди, что сделало его проповедь еще более доступной местным жителям. Особую известность, он приобрел, рассказывая об играх Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Джаяпатака Свами: На самом деле по профессии я - попрошайка. Я триданди-бхикшу - «попрошайка с палкой». Некоторые люди дают мне деньги, но я не слишком заинтересован в этом. Дакшину пусть отдают своим дикша-гуру. А мне нужно исполнить указание Шрилы Прабхупады, которое он мне дал. Я получаю помощь от своих духовных братьев, но мне нужна безграничная помощь. Прабхупада дал мне такие указания, что я просто не вижу способа выполнить их в одиночку. Даже помощи учеников мне недостаточно. 
Прабхупада однажды сказал мне: «Я даю тебе царство Бога, Майапур. Теперь развивай его». Как я сам могу развить царство Бога? Все распространители книг отчисляют какой-то процент на строительство Майапура.
Еще Прабхупада сказал мне: «Я хочу, чтобы ты распространял 10000 больших книг и 100000 маленьких книг каждый месяц». Но я постоянно путешествую, я не могу сам этого сделать. И я надеюсь, что вдохновляя преданных распространять книги, я могу надеяться, что они помогают мне выполнять это указание Шрилы Прабхупады. 
Прабхупада также сказал мне расширять проповедь прихожанам. Как я могу делать это сам? 
А еще однажды он сказал мне: «Я хочу, чтобы ты сделал 50000 преданных». Как я могу сам это сделать? Чтобы привести столько преданных, мне тоже нужна помощь. В Майапуре у нас 16000 преданных в нама-хаттах, это уже что-то, но этого мало, нужно довести до 50000 тысяч. Еще 34000 не хватает. 
И еще одно наставление Шрилы Прабхупады совершенно непостижимо для меня: «Я хочу, чтобы ты расширял проповедь безгранично». Это уже я точно никак не смогу сделать сам.
Поэтому я попрошайка - я прошу у всех преданных помощи. Я пытаюсь служить другим гуру и преданным, но у меня есть собственный эгоистический мотив - я хочу исполнить указания, которые я получил от Шрилы Прабхупады. (25.09.97, Пермь, лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам)

     В настоящее время, Джаяпатака Свами является инициирующим духовным учителем ИСККОН и членом высшего управляющего органа этой организации. Также он возглавляет всемирную программу проповеди прихожанам.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Гуру Махарадже! Слава Шриле
Прабхупаде!

Гуру Махараджа сейчас в Коимбаторе. Несколько дней назад он приехал туда из
Австралии. Сейчас он проходит там лечение пиявками. Оно продлится 6 дней. На
тело Гуру Махараджи кладут 5 пиявок. Они отсасывают только плохую кровь.
Когда мы спросили Гуру Махараджу, больно ли ему, он ответил, что не очень.
Он также сказал, что это ведическое лечение. Пиявку в одной руке держит
Господь Дханвантари. В результате такого лечения одна рана стала заживать
быстрее. Бхактивинода Махараджа пошутил: "У Гуру Махараджа уже столько
пиявок (преданных) вокруг, а сейчас ему еще больше их приходится терпеть".

В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" 2.7.21, Дханвантари прославляем следующим образом:
"Господь в своем воплощении Дханвантари очень быстро излечивает вечно
больные живые существа просто своей олицетворенной славой. Только благодаря
ему полубоги живую столь долго. Поэтому Он прославляем вечно. Ему
поклоняются жертвоприношениями, и именно он положил начало медицине, или
знанию о здоровье, во Вселенной".

Мы поинтересовались у Гуру Махараджи о маршруте сафари этого года. Он
сказал, что думает отправиться во Вриндаван, Харидвар, Ришикеш, Дели и на
Курукшетру. План еще до конца не разработан. Чуть позже Маричи прабху
пришлет точное расписание и подробную информацию.

В воскресенье Гуру Махараджа даст инициацию в Коимбаторе.

Ваши смиренные слуги,
Вайкунтхапати дас и Ратнавали деви даси

----------


## Ilona

> Вас не нахожу, пишите : )
> всероссийская перепись проводилась на фестивале СадхуСанга 2010. Кто там не записался, пишите


Страны СНГ отдельно, как я понимаю в переписи участвуют?
Я как-то в прошлых годах составляла списки для Гуру Махараджа про Латвийских преданных.

----------


## Ilona

> Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами пришел в этот мир в благоприятный день экадаши, следующий за праздником Рама Навами. Он вырос в Америке, в богатом пригороде Милуоки, штат Висконсин. Его отец во время второй мировой войны ушел с правительственной службы, чтобы стать христианским священником.
> .....
> 
> Джаяпатака Свами: Когда я был начинающим преданным, это был 1968 год, у нас еще не было книг, не было денег, а нужно было платить за аренду здания; Прабхупада был в Монреале, в Канаде. И все преданные устроились на работу, чтобы оплачивать здание. За несколько месяцев я сменил порядка десяти разных работ и теперь могу по-настоящему ценить преданных-прихожан, потому что понимаю, что работать с непреданными непросто. Возможно, это самое тяжелое, что было в моей жизни. Но при этом я чувствовал блаженство, потому что делал это для Кришны. На одной из самых ужасных работ – в кофейне, где продавали гамбургеры, я работал мойщиком полов. Я спрашивал у Прабхупады: «Ничего, что я работаю в невегетарианском ресторане?», он спрашивал, что именно я там делаю, и когда я говорил, что мою полы, он отвечал, что ничего страшного нет, потому что к тому времени как я прихожу, они уже заканчивают есть.
>    Там был один повар. Однажды он готовил и вдруг потерял сознание. Я прибежал туда, я не знал, что делать. Я никому не говорил, что я из Харе Кришна, но в тот момент единственное, что мне пришло в голову, это начать повторять Харе Кришна ему в ухо. Я начал повторять: «Харе Кришна!… Харе Кришна!…» Он начал дрожать, глаза его открылись, он сел, увидел, что все стоят вокруг и смотрят на него, и сказал: «Ничего-ничего, все в порядке». Когда все ушли, и мы остались вдвоем, он спросил: «Что это ты сказал мне в ухо?», я ответил: «Это была Харе Кришна-мантра». Он сказал: «Это самая мощная вещь, которую я когда-либо слышал в жизни. У меня такая болезнь, что иногда я выхожу из тела – такое состояние, что я покидаю тело и куда-то отправляюсь. Я не могу управлять этим, это происходит со мной из-за моих дурных привычек. Сейчас я был в своем тонком теле в Европе, и когда ты произнес эту мантру мне в ухо, я смог услышать ее с такого расстояния. Этот звук становился все громче и громче: Харе Кришна… Харе Кришна. Харе Кришна! Харе! Кришна! ХАРЕ КРИШНА! Это становилось все громче и громче, пока не наполнило все мое сознание и не вернуло меня обратно в тело». Он понял, что это нематериальный звук. Я никогда не мог забыть этого. Таково могущество святого имени. (16.01.01, Пермь, лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам)


Спасибо большое за столь вдохновляющие истории!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## НатаМ.

> Страны СНГ отдельно, как я понимаю в переписи участвуют?
> Я как-то в прошлых годах составляла списки для Гуру Махараджа про Латвийских преданных.


 я думаю чем больше, тем лучше в базе учеников. Тогда мы все сможем переписываться и скайп-конференции устраивать, так что шлите, если есть возможность, пожалуйста : )

----------


## НатаМ.

потихоньку оживает русскоязычный сайт Гуру Махараджа jayapataka.ru
Там уже сейчас вы найдете много лекций и другой интересной информации. Постепенно лекций станет еще больше!

и еще одна важная новость. В связи с активной подготовкой к приезду Гуру Махараджа в Москву этим летом, объявляем всеобщий сбор пожертвований. Минимальная сумма, которую нам еще предстоит собрать - это 100 т.р.
С Гуру Махараджем путешествуют также 5-6 личных слуг.
Пожертвования в Москве можно передавать ЕМ Гауранга Преме прабху, матаджи Дарье Миллер.
А также можно пополнять счет телефона 8-963-998-01-64 (Билайн). Этот номер был специально зарегистрирован для сбора пожертвований. Затем мы сможем снимать со счета этого номера деньги (вычитаются лишь небольшие проценты).
Пополнить счет можно также, как обычно, в любом отделении сотовой связи или терминале оплаты по всей России. 
Спасибо всем большое за участие!!!

----------


## igore108

Хари Кришна!
Подскажите кто может дать в россии пронаму Махараджа?
спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Хари Кришна!
> Подскажите кто может дать в россии пронаму Махараджа?
> спасибо!


Для начала надо обратиться к старшим преданным в своей ятре. Если в вашем городе нет преданных, обратитесь к региональному секретарю. Если Вы не знаете, кто региональный секретарь в вашем регионе, напишите мне в ЛС, я подскажу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> я думаю чем больше, тем лучше в базе учеников. Тогда мы все сможем переписываться и скайп-конференции устраивать, так что шлите, если есть возможность, пожалуйста : )


Здорово. Простите, а как Вас зовут, к кому обращаться?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

попробовал выйти на сайт, ничего не вышло -  пишут, что эккаунт заблокирован




> потихоньку оживает русскоязычный сайт Гуру Махараджа jayapataka.ru
> Там уже сейчас вы найдете много лекций и другой интересной информации. Постепенно лекций станет еще больше!
> 
> и еще одна важная новость. В связи с активной подготовкой к приезду Гуру Махараджа в Москву этим летом, объявляем всеобщий сбор пожертвований. Минимальная сумма, которую нам еще предстоит собрать - это 100 т.р.
> С Гуру Махараджем путешествуют также 5-6 личных слуг.
> Пожертвования в Москве можно передавать ЕМ Гауранга Преме прабху, матаджи Дарье Миллер.
> А также можно пополнять счет телефона 8-963-998-01-64 (Билайн). Этот номер был специально зарегистрирован для сбора пожертвований. Затем мы сможем снимать со счета этого номера деньги (вычитаются лишь небольшие проценты).
> Пополнить счет можно также, как обычно, в любом отделении сотовой связи или терминале оплаты по всей России. 
> Спасибо всем большое за участие!!!

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

*  Вы можете также подписаться на конференции Гуру Махараджи

на русском:
-- его лекции, проповедь, личность, связь с его офисом:
CIS JPS Istagosthi (disciples and followers)
-- дневники его путешествий: JPS Travelling Preaching Diaries

на английском:
-- связь с его офисом: JPSO Communications
-- его лекции, проповедь, личность: JPS Istagosthi (disciples and followers)
-- дневники его путешествий: JPS Travelling Preaching Diaries

Подписаться можно, написав по адресу: Vackresvari.JPS@pamho.net*

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Фото с московской Вьяса-пуджи

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

> Фото с московской Вьяса-пуджи


А у меня почему то пишут "Данная страница временно недоступна" и я не могу просмотреть фотографии (

----------


## Danil

> А у меня почему то пишут "Данная страница временно недоступна" и я не могу просмотреть фотографии (


Чтобы просмотреть эти фото, нужна регистрация в фейсбуке.

----------


## Ilona

У меня всё открылось....

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

Спасибо.

----------


## Rama Gauranga das

Дорогие вайшнавы, смиренная просьба, у кого есть качественные(высокое разрешение), фотографии, Шрилы Джайапатаки Свами, во весь рост, со стопами, с дандой.
Пожалуйста выложите, на сайте, или пришлите мне, на почтовый мейл ramagor108@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## НатальяМ.

Харе Кришна!
дорогие преданные, кто может записывать видео лекции, которые Гуру Махарадж сейчас дает в прямом эфире в интернете, пожалуйста запишите. 
трансляции на сайте mayapur.tv и  jpsdisciples.com
обещали, что Гуру Махарадж будет давать лекции вплоть до 13 мая. Время в районе 19 часов по Московскому

----------


## Danil

*Message from HH Jayapataka Swami*
Примите пожалуйста мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Дорогой преданный,
ЕС Джаяпатака Свами написал письмо-отчет о своей деятельности и о изменениях в своем офисе. Если оно адресовано не вам лично, это означает, что преданный, которому оно адресовано, дал ваш е-mail как контактный, поэтому мы высылаем ему это письмо на ваш адрес. Возможно также, что ваш е-mail – один из немногих известных нам в вашем городе. Поэтому, чтобы милость Гуру и Гауранги дошла до всех, кому она необходима, мы очень просим вас найти этого преданного и передать ему это письмо. Надеемся на вашу великодушную помощь и сотрудничество. 

Ваша слуга
Бхакта Прия дд,
От имени секретариата ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами в Маяпуре 



Сообщение для всех учеников и доброжелателей Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами.

Дорогие Дикша-, Шикша-ученики, принявшие прибежище, стремящиеся стать учениками, а также мои доброжелатели. Пожалуйста примите мои благословения и наилучшие пожелания. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Мой офис в Маяпур, широко известный как "JPS office", был создан главным образом для помощи моим ученикам (дикша, шикша, принявших прибежище и стремящихся) и доброжелателям, чтобы содействовать мне в служение Шриле Прабхупаде, и с моей стороны, чтобы помочь им успешно прогрессировать в их сознании Кришны. Я хочу проинформировать всех вас, что в связи с состоянием моего здоровья, я больше не путешествую так активно, поэтому я хотел бы расширить деятельность моего офиса в Маяпуре. В особенности, мы хотим увеличить обратную связь.

В прошлом году в ноябре я посетил Шри Кшетра Парикраму в Пури. Во время этого пребывания в Пури у меня на ноге обнаружилась инфекция. По прибытию в Австралию инфекция была диагностирована как MRSA (Метициллин-устойчивый стафилококк). Вначале я побывал в Перте, затем отправился в Мельбурн и наконец, по прибытию в Сидней, был помещён в больницу. Преданные в Австралии очень хорошо заботились обо мне. Эта госпитализация значительно затормозила мою повседневную терапию. По возвращению в Индию, я посетил Коимбатор для Аюрведического лечения. Это ускорило исцеление инфекционного процесса. Затем я отправился в Маяпур, чтобы принять участие в заседаниях Джи-Би-Си. Сразу же после собраний Джи-Би-Си начался ежегодный фестиваль Гаура Пурнима. В этом году у нас было четыре группы на парикраме: международная, русская, хинди и бенгали. Хинди стало новым дополнением, в связи с тем, что в последние годы во время фестиваля в Маяпур приезжает большое количество хинди-говорящих преданных. В течении каждого дня я посещал все четыре группы парикрамы. Мой ученик Махавараха дас написал подробные отчеты о парикраме. Вы можете прочитать их на веб-страничке: www.jpsdisciples.com. После фестиваля Гаура Пурнимы, я принял участие в ежегодном туре Сафари. В этом году преданные путешествовали в Гаю, Курукшетру, а затем во Вриндаван. Я отправился прямо в Курукшетру и после этого вместе с группой Сафари во Вриндаван. Мы остановились в Дели на короткое время, где приняли участие в фестивале Ратха-ятры в Нойде, а также других проповеднических программах. После Вриндавана группа Сафари последовала в Джайпур, Силигури и затем вернулась в Маяпур. В то время как преданные Сафари находились в Джайпуре, я отправился в Гаухати. Затем я вновь присоединился к группе Сафари в Силигури. После Силигури мы вернулись в Маяпур для празднования Рам Навами и моей Вьяса Пуджи. В этом году большее количество преданных приняло участие в праздновании Вьяса-Пуджи. Принимая это во внимание, старшие лидеры ДжССС (Джаяпатака Свами Шишья Самуха) запланировали значительно улучшить организацию фестиваля в следующем году, что сделает пребывание преданных более приятным. После Вьяса Пуджи я отправился в Тирупати для участия в заседаниях Индийского Континетального Комитета (ICC), Индийского Регионального Управляющего Органа (IRGB), а также других собраний. В последний день моего пребывания там, я дал посвящения. В настоящий момент я нахожусь в Коимбаторе на стационарном аюрведическом лечении для детоксикации моего организмя, особенно учитывая, что у меня была инфекция (Метициллин-устойчивый стафилококк). Я написал подробное письмо о моей деятельности, начиная с Сафари и заканчивая моим приездом в Коимбатор. В настоящий момент оно опубликовано на www.jpsdisciples.com. К тому же письмо будет послано в конференции, а также будет размещено на сайте www.jpsoffice.info.

Каждый день здесь, в Коимбаторе, я даю лекции в 7:00 вечера (по индийскому времени), которая напрямую транслируются по Интернету на www.jpsoffice.info; www.jpsdisciples.com и www.mayapur.tv (канал "Джаяпатака Свами"). Лекции будут продолжаться до 13 мая 2011 года. По воскресеньям прямая трансляция моих классов из ИСККОН-Коимбатор будет начинаться с 7:45 вечера (по индийскому времени). После Коимбатора я вернусь в Маяпур для празднования Нарасимха Чатурдаши. Вскоре после этого, я планирую посетить Лос-Анджелесе, а затем я поеду в Атланту для фестиваля Панихати. После этого я планирую путешествовать в Южную Америку, а затем вернусь в Калькутту на фестиваль Ратха-ятра. Позднее, в этом году я планирую посетить Россию. Но это ещё не исчерпывающий перечень всех мест, которые я планирую посетить. Большее количество времени я буду проводить в Маяпуре. 

К вашему сведению, Вайкунтхапати дас и Ратнавали деви даси, которые управляли моим офисом в Маяпуре, теперь занимаются другим служением. Я признателен и искренне благодарен им за всё ценное служение, которое они проделали в прошлом. В настоящее время в моем Офисе в Маяпуре проходит реорганизация. В данный момент его возглавляют Ачинтья Чайтанья Даса в качестве руководителя и Aдидеви деви даси, в качестве временного администратора. Они совершают всю работу в офисе совместно с другими сотрудниками. Я дал распоряжение Ачинтья Чайтанье Даса и Aдидеви деви даси, чтобы они действовали подчиняясь и отчитываясь комитету, состоящему из моих старших учеников, ДжПС Сева Комитету. В составе ДжПС Сева Комитета: Виджая Венугопал дас (председатель), Према Викаш дас (заместитель председателя), Шриваллабха дас (финансовый координатор), Маха Вараха дас и Симхешвара дас (координаторы личных слуг), Маричи Дас (координатор путешествий), Икшваку дас и Према Чару дас (координаторы здравоохранения). Ачинтья Чайтанья Даса и Адидеви даси добровольно жертвуют своим временем и служением. Адидеви деви даси в ближайшее время будет заменена постоянным менеджером. Ратнавали дд и Вайкунтхапати дас больше не будут получать корреспонденцию от моего имени или для моего офиса. По всем вопросам пожалуйста пишите на jpsoffice@pamho.net. Этот адрес электронной почты был недавно создан для вашего удобства. Пожалуйста пользуйтесь им для ваших вопросов или если вам потребуется какая-либо помощь от моего офиса. В последние несколько лет мой офис не был достаточно активным. Нынешняя реорганизация с руководителем во главе офиса, и при содействии менеджера, как помощника, предназначена для улучшения работы офиса и сделать его более эффективным. В связи с этим мы хотели бы прежде всего обновить нашу базу данных, чтобы установить активное общение со всеми вами. Если каким-то образом ваша контактная информация изменилась, то пожалуйста отправьте изменные данные в письменном виде в мой офис на адрес jpsoffice@pamho.net Я также хотел бы подчеркнуть, что функции ДжПС офиса являются чисто духовными по своей природе. Я никогда не уполномачивал офис прямо или косвенно заниматься финансовыми проектами, рыночными спекуляциями или другими коммерческими предприятиями, чтобы содействовать мне в каком-либо служении для миссии Шрилы Прабхупады или по любой другой причине. Подобная деятельность идет в разрез с самой сущностью и предназночением этого офиса. Недавние события пролили свет на то, что некоторые члены моего офиса были вовлечены в подобные интриги, используя своё положение. Я никогда не допускал и никогда не допущу подобную деятельность от моего имени или от имени моего офиса. Даже если они заявляют, что я когда-либо мирился с такой деятельности от своего имени или от имени офиса, пожалуйста знайте, что это не правда. Ни я, ни офис не несут ответственность за подобную ​​деятельность. Пожалуйста, не вовлекайтесь в подобные программы, даже если мои ученики утверждают, что делают их только, чтобы помочь мне, или если они заявляют, что эти проекты были санкционированы мной. Если подобная деятельность попадет в поле вашего зрения, немедленно сообщите об этом Ачинтья Чайтанье д <acintya.caitanya.jps@pamho.net> или Видван Гауранге д <vidvan.gauranga.jps@pamho.net>.
Ваш вечный доброжелатель, Jayapataka Свами

----------


## Ilona

Хмм...

Спасибо за информацию.

Реорганизации из-за предложения вложения в пенсионное будущее, так сказать? Ну что- платить можно было сейчас, для того, чтобы место в Маяпуре на старость зарезервировать?

А я Вакрешвари матаджи обычно писала по разным вопросам... - она осталась в офисе?

Вообще, как-то грустно...

----------


## John Lock



----------


## Bhakta Priya dd

> Хмм...
> 
> Спасибо за информацию.
> 
> Реорганизации из-за предложения вложения в пенсионное будущее, так сказать? Ну что- платить можно было сейчас, для того, чтобы место в Маяпуре на старость зарезервировать?
> 
> А я Вакрешвари матаджи обычно писала по разным вопросам... - она осталась в офисе?
> 
> Вообще, как-то грустно...


Дело в том, что в последние пару лет, офис Джаяпатаки Свами использовался некоторыми его членами не по назначению.  Это привело к тому, что офис перестал функционировать должным образом и основаная деятельность приостановилась.  В связи с этим было проведено расследование и необходимые меры были приняты, что привело к реорганизации офиса. Все эти изменения только улучшили как внешнюю, так и внутреннюю атмосферу в нем. В настоящий момент, лёд тронулся и все сотрудники офиса тяжело трудятся для служения вайшнавам и Его Святейшеству Джаяпатаки Свами. Так что для грусти больше нет повода.

К сожалению, Вакрешвари матаджи временно отстранена от своего служения по выше-указанным причинам. Но большая вероятность того, что она сможет начать заново, ориентировачно в конце этого года.

----------


## Ilona

спасибо за ответ матаджи Бхакта Прия. :namaste:

----------


## Bhakta Priya dd

Всегда рада служить преданным.   :vanca calpa:  Хотела бы также добавить, что письма для Джаяпатаки Свами можете отправлять на мой адрес: Bhakta.Priya.GKG@pamho.net
На jpsoffice@pamho.net отправлять не стоит, иначе получится двойная работа, поскольку все письма из республик бывшего Советского Союза и даже стран Восточной Европы, они переправляют мне. 

В данный момент Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами находится в Дубае. Сегодня он давал посвящение нескольким преданным. Завтра вечером он будет давать лекцию (с 7 до 9 вечера, время местное), прямая трансляция на: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ddy . Лекция на английском языке.

В России Махарадж будет с 28-го июля по 4 августа. Билеты уже куплены.
Если нужна какая-либо другая информация, спрашивайте, не стесняйтесь!

PS: Илона, я хотела просто уточнить, если ваш адрес в базе данных является верным: ilona_karlivane@yahoo.com  :help: 
****

----------


## Ilona

Да, матаджи, адрес верный.  :smilies: 
Я с него и данные по преданным из Латвии слала матаджи Вакрешвари и рассылки на него получала  :smilies:

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

как то всё не очень весело из прочитанного выше

----------


## Bhakta Priya dd

<Сообщение от Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами. Пожалуйста, передайте это послание всем его ученикам и доброжелателям в вашем городе.>

В настоящий момент я путешествую и моё расписание выглядит следующим образом:

25 Мая     Кришна-катха деш - Лондон
27 Мая     Лондон - Лос Анжелес
02 Июня   Лос Анжелес - Даллас
03 Июн     Даллас - Атланта
07 Июн     Атланта - Маями - Буэнос Айрес
11 Июн     Буэнос Айрес - Сантьяго
17 Июн     Сантьяго - Лима
22 Июн     Лима - Гуаякиль
25 Июн     Гуаякиль - Нью Йорк
26 Июн     Нью Йорк - Гонконг
01 Июля   Гонконг - Дели

Из Дели я отправлюсь в Калькутту для участия в фестивале Ратха-ятра. 
После этого я проведу некторое время в Маяпуре. Моё расписание после Маяпура приводится ниже:

22 Июл    Дели - Лондон
28 Июл    Лондон - Москва
04 Авг     Москва - Лондон
05 Авг     Лондон - Кришна-катха деш

Если вы проживаете в одном из вышеперечисленных городов 
или, если вы планируете посетить любое из этих мест, то я надеюсь
увидеться с вами во время моего прибывания там.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Danil

Странно, что удалили письмо Виджая Венугопала Прабху, которое просили донести до всех дикша- и шикша-учеников. Я думал, что эта тема как раз и создана для этого. К тому же, там нет ничего крамольного. И больше всего печалит то, что никаких пометок о данном действии в соответствующей теме нет :-(

----------


## Ilona

> Странно, что удалили письмо Виджая Венугопала Прабху, которое просили донести до всех дикша- и шикша-учеников. Я думал, что эта тема как раз и создана для этого. К тому же, там нет ничего крамольного. И больше всего печалит то, что никаких пометок о данном действии в соответствующей теме нет :-(


Да, я тоже успела это письмо прочесть, про Вакрешвари д.д.
Но по-любому, по рассылке это всем пришло, я так думаю....

----------


## Danil

> Но по-любому, по рассылке это всем пришло, я так думаю....


Но в письме же как раз и была озвучена проблема с базой учеников - что она уже 3 года не обновлялась. Так что, имхо, опубликовать его здесь вполне имеет смысл.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но в письме же как раз и была озвучена проблема с базой учеников - что она уже 3 года не обновлялась. Так что, имхо, опубликовать его здесь вполне имеет смысл.


Письмо удалили  "т.к. оно содержит внутренние сведения о разборе конфликтной ситуации, которые не желательно показывать на публичном форуме".

----------


## Danil

> Письмо удалили  "т.к. оно содержит внутренние сведения о разборе конфликтной ситуации, которые не желательно показывать на публичном форуме".


Спасибо за объяснения - кто бы их ни дал, было бы здорово в следующий раз просто сразу публиковать их в теме про удаления. Ещё раз - спасибо!

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

УРА !!!!ГУРУ ПРИЕЗЖАЕТ!))))))))))))))))ДЖАЙ

----------


## Bhakta Priya dd

Дорогие преданные, у Джаяпатаки Махараджа снова началась инфекция на ноге. Утром была температура. Возможно его положат в больницу. Пожалуйста, помолитесь за него и почитайте дополнительные круги. Передайте это всем ученикам.

----------


## Bhakta Priya dd

ПОДНОШЕНИЕ ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВА ДЖАЯПАТАКИ СВАМИ НА ВЬЯСА-ПУДЖУ
ЕГО БОЖЕСТВЕННОЙ МИЛОСТИ А.С. БХАКТИВЕДАНТА СВАМИ ПРАБХУПАДЫ 

23 августа 2011
Маяпур, Индия

Мой дорогой духовный отец Шрила А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада,

нама ом вишну-падая кришна прештхая бху-тале
шримате бхактиведанта-свамин ити намине
намас те сарасвате деве гаура-вани прачарине
нирвишеша-шуньявади-пашчатья-деша-тарине

Пожалуйста, примите мои почтительные поклоны. Вся слава Вам, Шрила Прабхупада! Пользуясь возможностью, Ваш незначительный ученик предлагает Вам свое подношение. Когда Ваши лилы были проявлены на этой планете, я предложил Вам себя, сказав: "Я Ваш", и Вы ответили мне: "Я принимаю тебя". Я был очень рад стать Вашим слугой. Большинство учеников не имеют возможности близкого общения со своим гуру или получать непосредственные наставления от него, но Вы были очень добры ко мне, и дали мне очень много личных наставлений. Я не помню их всех, лишь некоторые.

В 1968 году в Сан-Франциско, я был насколько удачлив, что Ваш представитель - Его Милость Джаянанда Прабху занял меня служением в постройке колесниц. И в день Ратха-Ятры он обрил мне голову. Тогда он мне сказал, что я должен отправиться в Монреаль на встречу с Вами. Там, по моему приезду, Вы были очень ко мне добры, и я принял прибежище у Ваших лотосных стоп. Вы заняли меня служением в качестве помощника Вашего секретаря. В мои незначительные обязанности тогда входило, к примеру, дежурить по вызову у двери Вашей комнаты, пока секретарь ходил в магазин. Если Вам требовалась помощь, я должен был входить внутрь и помогать Вам. В то время преданные жаловались, что я слишком громко повторяю джапу в храме. Выслушав мои аргументы, вы сказали, что я должен повторять святые имена в парке. Вы одобрительно отнеслись к моему громкому повторению, но сказали, что я не должен мешать другим, и поэтому послали меня в парк читать джапу. 

Вы также дали мне служение срывать каждый день розы для Вас. Вы сказали, что я продлю Ваше долголетие. Таким образом, с самого начала Вы одаривали меня своими наставлениями. В то время я был назначен президентом храма в Монреале. Я считал, что я слишком юн для подобной должности, но Вы сказали мне не зацикливаться не теле и принять это служение. Чтобы доставить Вам удовольствие, я взял на себя это служение, и Вы попросили: "Пожалуйста, открой больше центров. Астролог предсказал, что у меня будет 108 центров". Также Вы сказали мне обучить кого-то еще своему служению, а самому ехать открывать новый центр. Поэтому я обучил Джагадиша Прабху и передал ему позицию президента Монреальского храма, а сам поехал в Торонто открывать новый.

Затем Вы позвали меня в Лос Анджелес и сказали, что собираетесь отправить меня в Индию помогать Ачьютананде Прабху. 

Тогда Вы наставили меня быть почтительным к Вашим духовным братьям. Вы сказали, что в будущем у ИСККОН будет огромное количество преданных-прихожан. Ожидая Вашего распоряжения об отправке в Индию, я поехал в Чикаго помогать Бхагавану Прабху, чтобы открыть новый храм. Потом мне позвонили и сказали, что мне нужно уже ехать в Индию. Вначале я отправился в Канаду, затем в Лондон и только после этого в Индию. Вначале я остановился в Гаудия-Матхе, где встретился с некоторыми из Ваших духовных братьев. Вы написали мне, что теперь, когда я приехал в Калькутту, нам следует открыть наш собственный центр. Мы нашли место на юге города, и вскоре уже встречали Вас в аэропорту. Вы сообщили, что уже дали санньясу девяти преданным, и, что я и Ачьютананда тоже внесены в список. На Радхаштами 1970 года, Ачьютананда и я получили санньясу.

Затем я стал первым президентом храма в Калькутте. Там Вы дали мне множество наставлений. Вы сказали, мы должны провести Ратха Ятру с большим размахом. На самом деле, сказали Вы, она должна стать самой крупной в мире. 

Также Вы проинструктировали, что место Вашего рождения в Калькутте должно улучшаться и всячески поддерживаться, и чтобы мы никогда не оставляли проповедь в городе где вы родились, поскольку это было особенным для  Вас местом. Также Вы сказали мне, что в прошлой жизни я был преданным и был рожден в Индии. На что я возразил: "Но я же такой падший, я этого не заслуживаю", но Вы повысили голос и ответили: "Не сомневайся в словах своего гуру". Я понял, что должен принимать все то, что Вы говорите. Я читал ежедневно по 32 круга, но Вы сказали мне, что я должен читать 16 кругов, а в остальное время проповедовать. После этого Вы послали меня в Маяпур. 

Я стал первым президентом в Маяпуре. Жил я в соломенной хижине, и Вы приехали и благословили меня своим общением. Вы сказали, что такой образ жизни означает гуну благости, но при таких условиях жизни никто другой не присоединиться к нам. Поэтому нам придется использовать сталь, цемент и кирпичи для развития Маяпура. Хотя это и раджас, сказали Вы, но в таком случае люди будут охотно приезжать, и оставаться здесь жить. Вы приезжали в Маяпур дважды в год, один раз - в холодные месяцы, и другой раз - на Гаура Пурниму. На протяжении всех этих лет Вы дали мне множество наставлений. Вы сказали мне: "Я дал вам духовный мир. Теперь развивайте его!" Также Вы попросили меня заниматься санкиртаной и распространять по 10 тысяч больших и 100 тысяч маленьких книг в месяц. Вы наказали мне издавать книги и возглавить ББТ в восточной Индии. Также вы сказали мне построить город, где могли бы жить от 25.000 до 50.000 человек. Вы дали мне ведические проекты градостроения, которые помогут со строительством Храма Ведического Планетария. Вы наказали нам изучать Пятую Песнь «Шримад Бхагаватам» и понять строение вселенной в соответствие с ведической версией. Вы сказали, что мы должны возводить высокие здания, и что нет разницы между строительством зданий и чтением книг. Вы сказали, что я должен читать свои круги, посещать гуру-пуджу и строить. Иногда вы давали наставления, которые было очень сложно исполнить. Например, построить длинное здание, известное теперь как Здание Чакра, всего за 6 недель. 

Затем вы сказали, что я должен незамедлительно начать заботиться о преданных. Таким образом, я постоянно находился под Вашим непосредственным руководством, и я был очень счастлив этим. Каждый день я выражаю свою благодарность тому преданному, который сказал мне, что мне надо принизить себя, прославить Вас и попросить благословение. И таким образом, когда вы были со мной, ежедневно я приходил к вам и следовал этой формуле. Несколько раз вы вырабатывали во мне смирение своими словами, и это было Вашей милостью ко мне. Однажды я сказал: "Я - глупец", и вы немедленно согласились: "Да, это так!" Я сказал: "Я - самый падший", а Вы ответили: "Ты ни в чем не "самый"". В другой раз я сказал: "Я хочу служить Вам жизнь за жизнью", и вы прервали меня: "Но не заставляй меня возвращаться!" Таким образом, каждый день Ваши ответы были для меня неожиданными, и я понял, что взаимоотношения с духовным учителем  очень личные, это не что-то механическое.

Так же Вы дали множество менее значительных наставлений, которые я не буду здесь перечислять. Я упоминаю лишь некоторые. 

Позже Вы назначили меня директором Маяпурского проекта совместно с Бхаванандой Прабху. Вы сказали, что как руководитель по совместительству, я не буду ни за что нести ответственность, но я должен наблюдать за всеми, и следить, чтобы все выполняли свое служение.

Также Вы сказали, что вся земля в Маяпуре должна быть использована, и что мы должны поддерживать чистоту. Однажды Вы взяли меня за руку и сказали: "Ты можешь быть немного снисходителен к тем, кто получает первое посвящение, но будь очень строг, рекомендуя преданных на второе". Позже я понял, что это наставление было для всех нас, в том числе и сегодня. Однажды я сказал: "У нас так много преданных в Индии, надо чтобы они как-то участвовали в движении санкиртаны." Вы сказали, что мы должны увеличить количество прихожан в наших храмах. И этим мы занимаемся до сих пор. Мы обучаем их в течение нескольких дней и отправляем обратно, практиковать в их собственных домах. В связи с этим Вы объяснили, что мы должны использовать модель Харе Кришна Намахатты, как ее представил Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур. Это очень нам пригодилось. Когда Вы сказали: "Развивай Маяпур, я ответил: "Но ведь это означает, что там будет много грихастх". А Вы сказали: "Да, грихастхи будут управлять брахмачариями. Нам следует думать широко и масштабно”. Однажды Вы описали мне, как я должен заботиться о Ваших многочисленных учениках и занимать их в служении Кришне. 

В один из дней Вы созвали всех санньяси и Джи-Би-Си и сказали, что посылаете Гханашьяма Даса, который позже стал Бхакти Тиртхой Махараджем, на особую миссию и попросили всех нас благословить его. Но мы возразили: "У него же есть Ваши благословения, что же еще могут добавить наши?" Вы сказали: "Все вы преданные, и Кришна увидит, что вы его благословляете. Вы должны благословить его, потому что у него очень сложная миссия". И мы благословили нашего дорогого духовного брата на его особую миссию. Также Вы попросили, чтобы мы построили дорожку к Ганге, чтобы Вы могли ежедневно совершать омовение. Вы сказали, что это увеличит продолжительность Вашей жизни. Мы не смогли тогда этого сделать, поскольку Ганга находилась на большом расстоянии от нас. Но не так давно Ганга приблизилась, и теперь у нас есть эта дорожка. Каждый год мы носим туда Ваше мурти для омовения. Еще Вы сказали, что если Вы оставите тело в Маяпуре, мы должны будем построить здесь Ваше самадхи, а пушпа-самадхи во Вриндаване, но если Вы оставите тело в Вриндаване, то наоборот. Таким образом, мы построили  самадхи во Вриндаване и пушпа-самадхи в Маяпуре. Вы также сказали, что мы должны наладить постоянное лодочное сообщение между Калькуттой и Маяпуром, с остановкой в Панихати, чтобы завтракать там чида и дадхи, и что мы также должны построить храм в Панихати. К тому же мы должны развивать Навадвипа-парикраму и Гаура-мандала-бхуми, и объединить семью Сарасвати. С этой целью Вы основали Благотворительный Фонд  Бхактиведанты Свами и попросили меня стать его пожизненным председателем. Иногда Вы посылали меня на особые задания, чтобы вернуть Ваших учеников от других махараджей, или для того, чтобы развить новые места, несмотря на то, что к нам там недоброжелательно относились. Это было чем-то особенным - работать под Вашим непосредственным руководством.

Иногда Вы позволяли мне совершать личное служение. Например, в Бомбее вы попросили меня почесать Вам спину.  Однажды в Маяпуре в ванную комнату проползла змея и попыталась вас укусить. Вы позвали меня и попросили: "Помоги мне!", и мне пришлось придумывать, как спасти Вас от змеи. Подобного служения у меня было много. Вы сказали, что Маяпур должен стать Всемирной Духовной Штаб-квартирой ИСККОН, ООН духовного мира. Вы хотели, чтобы мы объединили людей всех национальностей и гостеприимно встречали их здесь. Вы лично продемонстрировали нам, как принимать важных лиц, обычных гостей, и как распространять прасад. Вы начали программу Пища Жизни, увидев, как голодные дети роются в мусорных баках в поисках остатков прасада. Наблюдая за этим, Вы стали плакать. Вы были так добры и милостивы ко всем преданным и ко всем людям в целом, и это было с благодарностью оценено. Иногда Вы говорили нам, что собираетесь уходить, и Вас очень беспокоило то, как будет развиваться Движение после Вашего ухода. Вы сказали: "По крайней мере, постарайтесь сохранить то, что я дал вам". В то время у Вас было 108 храмов. Вы сказали нам: "Если сможете расшириться, то это хорошо и похвально. Это будет очень замечательно. Но, по крайней мере, сохраните все это". Вы знали, что миссии многих других великих духовных лидеров раскололись. Гаудия Матх раскололся на много группок, теперь существует порядка сорока Гаудия Матхов. Вы также поведали нам, что это было наставлением  Вашего гуру установить Джи-Би-Си, и что Вы хотели бы исполнить это  указание. Еще Вы дали нам наставления печатать и распространять книги, проводить Навадвипа парикраму, и расширять Намахатты - все эти указания Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура.

Вы сказали, что у нас должен быть Джи-Би-Си, и мы должны держаться вместе. Вы также наставляли всех своих последователей, что выражение нашей любви к вам проявится через то, насколько хорошо мы будем сотрудничать друг с другом после вашего ухода. Вы сказали, что все мы должны работать под руководством Джи-Би-Си. Вы объяснили: "Каждый из вас может пасть, но я верю, что само Джи-Би-Си – в большинстве своем - будет в порядке". И каким-то образом, Джи-Би-Си и все мы прошли через множество трудностей прошлых десятилетий, и до сих пор все наши 500 центров в большей степени объединены. Вы назначили меня Джи-Би-Си и сказали что это мое служение. В самом начале в мои обязанности входило отвечать за Бенгалию и Ориссу. Постепенно Джи-Би-Си и Вы поручили мне проповедовать в Бангладеше и Непале, и развивать там наши центры. Особый акцент Вы делали на том, что в Маяпуре мы должны построить духовный город. А такие деревни, как Харидаспур, мы должны сделать деревнями Сознания Кришны. Таким образом, для разных мест у Вас были разные планы.

Иногда Вы посылали своих санньяси путешествовать по миру и проповедовать. Вы говорили: "Я принял на себя это проклятье от родителей моих учеников, и вы тоже должны принять это проклятье и путешествовать". Итак, по Вашей милости я получил возможность путешествовать по многим частям света и проповедовать. Однажды Вы попросили меня развить проповедь в Ориссе, поддерживая Гоур Говинду Махараджа в Бхуванешваре и построив храм в Джаганнатха Пури. Я очень старался сделать это. Ваша Божественная Милость дали мне так много наставлений, что иногда я нахожу себя обескураженным. Конечно же, существует очень много наставлений, которые Вы дали всем своим ученикам, например, повторять 16 кругов и следовать регулирующим принципам. Все Ваши наставления я принял на себя. Иногда я думаю: "Как же мне справиться со всем этим? Как же мне выполнить все эти наставления?" На самом деле, многие из Ваших наставлений не имеют предела, их никогда не удастся завершить полностью. Например: "Я хочу, чтобы вы распространяли Сознание Кришны безгранично". Это безграничное наставление.

Однажды Вы сказали: "Я приму 10 тысяч учеников, а ты должен принять 50 тысяч". Так Вы всегда нас воодушевляли. Вы сказали, что Маяпур - это такое место, где все Ваши старшие ученики смогут найти служение, где они смогут использовать свой разум и энергию в служении Кришне. И теперь мы пытаемся привлечь все больше и больше преданных. Амбариша Прабху взял на себя ведущую роль в этом, другие преданные также принимают участие. Сейчас я уже не тот, что был раньше, и не могу делать столько, сколько Вы хотели бы от меня. Поэтому я обращаюсь к своим духовным братьям и сестрам, к своим духовным детям, к духовным племянникам и племянницам, к духовным внукам, с просьбой, чтобы они все работали совместно и помогали мне, так или иначе,  воплотить все Ваши наставления. Ваша Божественная Милость, моя жизнь предназначена для служения Вам. У нее нет иной цели. Иногда меня спрашивают, почему я продолжаю проповедовать, почему не уйду в отставку. Джи-Би-Си попросили меня попытаться восстановить свое здоровье, и поэтому я прохожу множество различных видов лечения, насколько это возможно. Вы сделали для нас так много, дали нам так много, так сильно рисковали, переправляясь через океан на Джаладуте, Вас грабили, Вы сильно болели, постоянно путешествовали, пренебрегая личным комфортом.

Когда я присоединился к Движению Сознания Кришны, мой отец сказал мне: "Если ты станешь преданным, я сделаю все возможное, чтобы ты отправился служить в Американскую Армию и погиб во Вьетнаме". Когда я спросил Вас, что же мне делать, вы ответили: "Лучше присоединяйся к армии Кришны". И Вы дали мне имя “Джаяпатака”, означающее "Флаг победы Господа Кришны". Вы часто упоминали, что назвали меня с большой любовью. Вы сказали, что я должен остаться в Индии и принять индийское гражданство. Я сделал это, чтобы доставить Вам удовольствие, и по Вашей милости я получаю некоторый вкус к воспеванию и служению. Надеюсь, что всегда смогу служить Вам и Господу Чайтанье и Шри Шри Радха-Мадхаве, и что у меня никогда не будет никакого другого служения! Вся слава Вашей Божественной Милости!

Ваш смиренный слуга,

Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Bhakta Priya dd

ПОСЛАНИЕ ОТ ЕС ДЖАЯПАТАКИ СВАМИ НА РАДХАШТАМИ 2011

Мои дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

В этот священный день Радхаштами мы обычно шлем свои благословения и наилучшие пожелания. 

Радхарани - это потенция верховной энергии и все лакшми, рани и гопи являются Ее экспансиями. Она – потенция ананды и по Ее милости мы можем обрести любовь к Богу. 

Вечером, 4-го сентября здесь в Маяпуре мы провели церемонию адхивас, во время которой было предложено 26 благоприятных предметов, таких как сандаловое дерево, золото, серебро и т.д.  В то время как в храме шел воодушевляющий киртан, я прикоснулся ко всем предметам для предложения. После этого был спектакль и танец гопи в исполнении девочек из Национальной Школы.

На следующий день, 5-го, мы праздновали день явления Шримати Радхарани. Лекции проводились с 6:30 до 8:30 утра. Первую лекцию я дал на бенгали, а вторую – на английском.  После этого мы приветствовали Божества. Радха Мадхава были одеты в Свои новые розовые одежды и украшены множеством цветов. Наш храм и лагерь также был украшен цветами, и можно было наблюдать множество цветных огней на зданиях, заборах, дверях, деревьях и кустарниках и пр.  В саду было размещено девятиметровое изображение Радха Мадхавы, освящаемое большими лампами.  После захода солнца наш лагерь был особенно прекрасен. 

Утром, на Радхаштами, преданные были удивлены появлением везде больших плакатов с изображением лица Радхарани. Таким образом, каждый мог просто ощущать Ее Божественное присутствие повсюду. Вся атмосфера была заряжена духовной энергией.  В 11:30 утра началась абхишека, после чего был большой пир. 

Вечером последуют другие мероприятия, и я также буду давать инициацию. 

Надеюсь это заставить вас счастливыми и в добром здравии.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Харе Кришна!
ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху на фестивале выразил пожелание, чтобы его ученики имели на алтаре также изображение ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами. Но гугл ничего подходящего не нашел. Возможно, у кого то есть фотография в электронном виде достаточного качества, чтобы распечатать на фотобумаге?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Харе Кришна!
> ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху на фестивале выразил пожелание, чтобы его ученики имели на алтаре также изображение ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами. Но гугл ничего подходящего не нашел. Возможно, у кого то есть фотография в электронном виде достаточного качества, чтобы распечатать на фотобумаге?


Да, вот http://zalil.ru/31721671

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

> Харе Кришна!
> ЕМ Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху на фестивале выразил пожелание, чтобы его ученики имели на алтаре также изображение ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами. Но гугл ничего подходящего не нашел. Возможно, у кого то есть фотография в электронном виде достаточного качества, чтобы распечатать на фотобумаге?


  Да, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Прабху это давно уже говорит, причем сам Джаяпатака Махарадж говорил ему, что его ученики будут выражать своему "дедушке" двойное почтение. Правда, не объяснил, как :smilies: . У меня давно уже на алтаре фотография Джаяпатаки Махараджа :dandavat:  :dandavat:  :buket: .

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Да, вот http://zalil.ru/31721671


Спасибо большое!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже за 1-10 сентября 2011 г

ГУРУ МАХАРАДЖА СНОВА ПУТЕШЕСТВУЕТ

В течение этих 10 дней в Маяпуре Гуру Махараджа продолжал свою обычную
деятельность. За это время он отправил отчёты о праздновании Радхаштами и
61-ой годовщины принятия санньясы.

Здоровье и физическая форма

Физиотерапевт с помощью Ручи Прабху и других дежуривших слуг проводили
лечение Гуру Махараджи с использованием больших матрасов на полу в
тренажерном зале и на терассе. Возобновились упражнения стоя и сидя, а также
ходьба с минимальной поддержкой. Продолжается лечение зрения, восстановление
речи и лицевых мышц. Вкратце, Гуру Махараджа серьезно подходит к данному
лечению, которое, как мы знаем, крайне важно для его скорейшего
восстановления.
Состояние здоровья Гуру Махараджи остается стабильным. Хочется отметить, что
с одной ноги отек сошёл полностью. И хотя иногда вирус все же поражает ноги,
в результате появляется лишь несколько пятен. Обширных очагов поражения, как
в прошлом, нет.   Каждый вечер на ноги Гуру Махараджи наносят аюрведические
лекарства и масла. Гуру Махараджа продолжает соблюдать строгую диету. Ему
готовит в основном Васудева Прабху.

Проповедь

Что касается проповеди, то Гуру Махараджа продолжает давать вечерние лекции
по "Бхагавад-гите". Кроме того, на Радхаштами Гуру Махараджа прочитал лекцию
по "Шримад- Бхагаватам" на бенгали и английском. Преданные из-за рубежа, а
также из различных частей Индии приходят на даршан Его Святейшества. Гуру
Махараджа всегда находит время, чтобы пролить милость на таких преданных,
как приезжих, так и местных.
Таков краткий отчёт о последних 10-ти днях пребывания Гуру Махараджи здесь,
в Святой Дхаме.

Аюрведическое лечение

Сегодня, 10-го сентября, приблизительно в полдень мы начинаем наше
путешествие в Тирупати. Гуру Махараджа останется там на три недели для
аюрведического лечения. Вместе выехав из Маяпура, мы разделимся на 3 группы.
Группа Гуру Махараджи поедет в городок неподалеку от Калькутты, вторая
группа отправится в Бангалор и Калькутту.  А наша группа поедет из Калькутты
в Ченнай 11-го сентября, с заездом в Бомбей. После этого все три группы
встретятся в Тирупати.
Итак, Гуру Махараджа снова в движении. После 3-х недель в Тирупати, в начале
октября Его Святейшество отправится в Бомбей на заседания международного
ДжиБиСи.
Приношу тысячу извинений за то, что теперь не записываю дневники ежедневно и
во всех подробностях, как делал это раньше. Мой ум приводит какие-то
оправдания этому, но решимость продолжать писать регулярно должна быть
сильнее.  В любом случае, я знаю, что вайшнавы и вайшнави очень милостивы и
принимают это служение как нечто значительное.  Поэтому я благодарю вас от
всего сердца, за то, что вы принимаете и цените мои скромные попытки держать
вас на связи с Гуру Махараджей! Харе Кришна!

Слуги Гуру Махараджи

Перевод Нараяни Радхи дд
Редактура Нилачалы Пранешвари дд

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Дневник о Гуру Махарадже за 1-10 сентября 2011 г
> 
> ГУРУ МАХАРАДЖА СНОВА ПУТЕШЕСТВУЕТ
> 
> В течение этих 10 дней в Маяпуре Гуру Махараджа продолжал свою обычную
> деятельность. За это время он отправил отчёты о праздновании Радхаштами и
> 61-ой годовщины принятия санньясы.


Разве у Гуру Махараджа 61-я годовщина принятия санньясы?

----------


## Danil

> Разве у Гуру Махараджа 61-я годовщина принятия санньясы?


наиштика-санньяси :-)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Разве у Гуру Махараджа 61-я годовщина принятия санньясы?


Ну... Наверное он вне времени  :smilies:

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Добрый день, фотография исчезла из ссылки. Где взять?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Добрый день, фотография исчезла из ссылки. Где взять?


http://natahaus.ifolder.ru/26274901

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Спасибо большое за фото.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Спасибо большое за фото.


Это матаджи Гандхарвика из СПб фотографию сделала. Ей спасибо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже, 9 по 12 октября 2011, Мумбай

Мумбай, заседания ДжиБиСи

Пожалуйста, примите наши самые смиренные и почтительные поклоны. Слава Шри
Гуру и Шри Гауранге!

Самая важная деятельность Гуру Махараджи в эти 4 дня - участие в заседаниях
ДжиБиСи индийского региона (АрДжиБи). Встречи международного ДжиБиСи еще не
начались. Гуру Махараджа продолжает читать лекции в храме в основном по
вечерам, иногда также и утром. Еще не принято решение о продолжении
заседаний АрДжиБи во Вриндаване после 21 октября, поэтому также еще не
известно, поедет ли туда Гуру Махараджа.

Каждый день Гуру Махараджа ходит на даршан Божеств и предлагаем Им поднос с
фитилями. Он продолжает встречаться с преданными в своей комнате, большей
частью в часы обеденного прасада.

О лечении. Были трудности с транспортировкой тренажера для ног "нустеп" в
Мумбай. Он так до сих пор и не прибыл. Поэтому Гуру Махараджа пользуется
небольшим педальным аппаратом, который он всегда берет с собой в
путешествия. Гопа Кумара прабху усиливает его лечение необходимыми важными
упражнениями, по крайней мере час утром и час днем. Сейчас Гуру Махараджа
интенсивно занят проповедью и администрированием, при этом физиотерапевт
должен так или иначе продолжать все виды лечения. Так уж повелось. И все
знают, что самое важное лечение Гуру Махараджа проводит сам, не полагаясь в
этом на других. Гопа Кумара также работает над этим вместе с Гуру
Махараджей.

При всех благих пожеланиях здоровья Гуру Махарадже, нужно все же отметить,
что, к несчастью, инфекция на его ноге вновь распространяется. Нарывы еще не
видны, но вот-вот появятся. Обе ноги снова отекли.

Пока неизвестно, куда Гуру Махараджа отправится после Мумбая. Наиболее
вероятые варианты: Малайзия или Средний Восток. Билеты еще не куплены. На
этом позвольте закончить. До следующего сообщения.

Слуги, заботящиеся о Гуру Махарадже.

----------


## nrisimha



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже за 18 октября.

"Мы должны молиться"

18 число, полночь, день подошел к концу. Гуру Махараджа спит,
разговаривая во сне. Большая часть того, что он говорит не разборчива.
Иногда он обращается к Кришне, иногда похоже, что проповедует или
комментириует что-то. У Гуру Махараджи сейчас жар. Инфекция ухудшила
состояние его правой ноги и Гуру Махараджа не может ступать на нее, поэтому
мы осторожно наносим на нее предписанное масло. Боль усилилась. Сегодня Гуру
Махараджа не смог посетить заседания ДжиБиСи. Весь день он провел в комнате.
Джанаки, который находился с ним в утренние часы, сообщил,что после завтрака
Гуру Махараджа намеривался посетить заседания, но потом понял, что не сможет
и ему лучше отдохнуть. Пока он отдыхал, мы регулярно проверяли его
состояние. Вечером в 19.30 он дал даршан и благословил всех преданных,
которые постоянно приходят к нему. В это время Гудева навестил Враджа Хари
прабху. Гуру Махараджа попросил поставить его кресло напротив картины с
огромными Божествами Радхи-Кришны, Лалиты и Вишакхи, чтобы он мог
поклоняться Шри Дамодаре каждый день, предлагая поднос с зажженными
фитильками, в то время как преданные поют Шри Дамодараштаку.

После церемонии мы попросили всех покинуть комнату, чтобы помочь Гуру
Махарадже подготовиться ко сну. Махавараха проверил Его пульс, температуру и
давление. Показатели были немного выше обычных, но причин для тревоги не
было. Потом по рекомендации врача из больницы Бхактиведанты мы наложили на
Его левую ногу аюрведическое масло и антибиотический крем. Несмотря на то,
что Ручи массировал ногу мягко, Гуру Махараджа сказал, что чувствует боль.
Нога опухла и покраснела, инфекция распространилась от лодыжки до колена.
Нет необходимости вдаваться в дальнейшие подробности, потому что сейчас
единственное, что мы можем сделать, это молиться за то, чтобы нога Гуру
Махараджи зажила, если это угодно Кришне. Как ученики, мы полностью
ответственны за тело нашего духовного учителя - улучшение или ухудшение его
здоровья. Поэтому наша святая обязанность строго следовать регулирующим
принципам и искренне молиться за благополучие Гуру Махараджи.

Перед сном Гуру Махараджа захотел послушать "Чайтанью-чаритамриту".
Сейчас он не разговаривает во сне. Возможно температура спала.

На этом закончу отчет.

Составили слуги, заботящиеся о Гуру Махарадже.

====================================================

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже  за 20-21 октября 2011

"Продолжайте молиться"

Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны.
Слава Шри Гуру и Шри Гауранге!

1.01 утра 21 октября. Сейчас Гуру Махараджа спит. Сегодня Гуру Махараджа не
разговаривал во сне. Это означает, что температура спала.
20 октября Гуру Махараджа не участвовал в заседаниях ДжиБиСи. Некоторые
участники заседаний  навестили Гуру Махараджу утром в его комнате. Бану
Махараджа встретился с Его Святейшеством во время обеденного прасада. А
вечером после ужина Гуру Махараджу навестил Каунтея Прабху. Оба они
представили краткие отчёты о заседаниях.

Гуру Махарадже потребовался дополнительный отдых утром и днём. Вечером после
ужина, около 19.30, преданным разрешили войти в комнату Гуру Махараджи и
получить его даршан, а также прасад из рук Его Святейшества. Затем состоялся
разговор Виджая Венугопала Прабху, Према Падмини Матаджи и Каунтеи Прабху с
Гуру Махараджей о проповеди прихожанам. После этого Гуру Махараджа предложил
Божествам поднос с фитилями. Даже находясь в таком состоянии, удивительно,
как Гуру Махараджа справляется с административными делами и раздаёт Свою
милость в форме даршанов и прасада. Несомненно, обычный человек пролежал бы
в кровати весь день.

Ночью Махавараха Прабху дал Гуру Махарадже антибиотики в таблетках.
Поездка во Вриндаван находится под вопросом. В течение следующих двух дней
будет принято окончательное решение. Всё зависит от состояния здоровья Гуру
Махараджи. Если инфекция на ноге Гуру Махараджи станет распространяться, то
придется положить его в больницу.

Давайте вместе помолимся за Гуру Махараджу, ведь совместные молитвы очень
могущественны.  Мы просим вас молиться о скорейшем выздоровлении Его
Святейшества, чтобы Гуру Махараджа мог продолжать проповедь и распространять
величие движения cанкиртаны Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Слуги, заботящиеся о Гуру Махарадже.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Фотографии с Фэйсбука Тирхатмы прабху, ученика Его Святейшества.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже за 21-22 октября 2011г.

«Все откладывается»

Нога Гуру Махараджи пока ещё в том же состоянии. Утро он провел в своей
комнате, отдыхая и немного тренируясь. После полудня Гуру Махараджа хотел,
чтобы его подготовили к церемонии окончания заседаний ДжиБиСи. Локанатха
Махараджа пришел к нему в комнату, чтобы обсудить это последнее заседание.
Гуру Махараджа спросил, какие темы будут на повестке дня. Махараджа
предложил, чтобы Гурудев посетил эту встречу, но он не был готов. В конце
концов, он согласился и проследовал в конференц-зал. Лифт не работал, поэтому
нам пришлось воспользоваться другим, который находился этажом ниже. Самый
короткий путь лежал через ресторан "Говиндас". Было около часа дня, когда
Гурудев прибыл на собрание. Там уже был подготовлен для него тренажер
"нюстеп". Хотя официально заседание должно было закончиться в 13.30, его
продлили до 14.00. После встречи Гуру Махараджа отправился в свою комнату,
пообедал и лег отдыхать. Вечером он дал даршан для всех собравшихся
преданных.

Доктор Шьямалал из больницы Бхактиведанты также присутствовал. Он провел
подробный анализ инфекции и общего состояния здоровья Гуру Махараджи. Вместе
с несколькими преданными Махавараха раздобыл все необходимое для
определения типа инфекции на ноге при помощи мазка. Мы взяли мазок из носа,
подмышки и ноги. В это время пришел Гуру Прасад Свами. Гуру Махараджа вышел
к нему, чтобы  попрощался, потому что на следующее утро большинство
участников заседаний ДжиБиСи уезжали во Вриндаван. Махараджа со смирением
поблагодарил Гурудева за участие в этих важных заседаниях. Когда он вернулся
в комнату, все анализы уже были готовы.

Гуру Махараджа поужинал и дал даршан во время предложения подноса с
зажженными фитильками. После церемонии он почувствовал усталость. Ему нужно
было почистить зубы. Доктор дважды удостоверился в том, что Гуру Махарадже
не нужна помощь для того, чтобы почистить зубы. Обычно свои ежедневные
обязанности Гуру Махараджа выполняет сам. После того как мы уложили его в
постель, доктор начал рассказывать о результате тестов. Он сказал что два
дня назад, когда он разговаривал по телефону со своим коллегой, который
осматривал Гуру Махараджу, он думал что инфекция была локализованной, но это
оказалось не так. Эта инфекция распространилась по всей ноге, поэтому
пришлось принять экстренные меры. Рекомендация доктора заключались в отказе
от путешествий по крайней мере на 10 дней и полном постельном режиме. Так
же, большую часть времени ноги должны быть в приподнятом состоянии, в
противном случае скапливающаяся жидкость снизит эффективность антибиотиков.
Нужно так же постоянно проверять уровень сахара в крови и давление.

Гуру Махараджа попросил Махавараху не беспокоиться о купленных билетах, их
можно будет сдать. Хотя я знаю, что Гуру Махараджа абсолютно не привязан к
какому-либо результату, было видно, что ему было трудно принять идею о том,
что он не сможет поехать на проповедь во Вриндаван и Малайзию.

Несмотря на всё это, в его комнате всегда слышен смех. Однажды слугу
по имени Ручи попросили приготовить «TE-bact» (это название антибиотической
мази, которую наносят на ноги Гуру Махараджи; оно звучит почти как "ти бэг"
- "пакетик чая"). Ручи, который не совсем расслышал что ему сказали, взял
пакетик с чаем, который был в той же коробке, что и сумка с таблетками, и
дал его в руки Гуру Махарадже. Махавараха разразился смехом и сказал, что
нужна была мазь для ног, а не чай. Ручи, чтобы спасти ситуацию, сказал что
он просто пошутил. Вслед за антибиотической мазью Ручи наложил аюрведическое
масло, и теперь Гуру Махараджа был готов ко сну.

Перед тем как уйти, доктор попращался с Гуру Махараджей и получил
благославления, гирлянду и прасад для своей семьи. У нас была дилемма по
поводу того, на какой стороне Гуру Махарадже лучше спать, чтобы помочь ноге
выздоравливать. Обычно Гуру Махараджа полтора часа спит на одной стороне, а
потом поворачивается на другую. Ночь прошла нормально. В 6.30 Гуру Махараджа
проснулся и попросил проверить ногу. Опухоль спала, но инфекция находилась в
том же состоянии, что и накануне. Я предложил Гурудеву ещё отдохнуть.

В заключение я хочу сказать, что для Гуру Махараджи было тяжело отложить
запланированную поездку во Вриндаван, а затем в Малайзию, поскольку всем
известно, как сильно желание Гурудева продолжать проповедовать и выполнять
другие свои важные обязанности. Его великое стремление распространять
сознание Кришны всегда давало ему силы постоянно путешествовать, но
сложившиеся обстоятельства вынуждают его оставаться на одном месте. Все в
руках Кришны, и лишь Он один решает, быть или не быть определенной ситуация.
Он же дает понимание, как действовать в ней.

Этим утром мы пытались наладить систему вещания, которая позволит Гуру
Махарадже быть на связи во время последних заседаний во Вриндаване и так
участвовать в них, но, к сожалению, это не уменьшит его чувство разлуки с
тысячами преданных, собравшихся там в этот священный месяц Карттика для
участия в юбилейной пятидесятой Враджа-мандала-парикраме и торжествах по
этому случаю.

Слуги, заботящиеся о Гуру Махарадже.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

These are just some of the Kavachas Guru Maharaja hangs around his neck.



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...&type=1&ref=nf

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Благословения Гуру Махараджи по случаю Дивали 2011*

Наилучшие пожелания и благословения.

В этот благоприятный день празднования Дивали я хочу послать вам свои особые
пожелания и благословения.
Равана с десятью головами и множеством рук имел тайное благословение: даже
если ему отрежут головы и руки, он не умрет, а его головы и руки вновь
отрастут. Он является олицетворением материального вожделения. Подобно
этому, когда мы пытаемся удовлетворить свои похотливые желания - одно за
другим, их появляется все больше и больше. И нет конца этой похоти. Господь
Рама знал секрет Раваны и выстрелил ему в сердце, поэтому мы должны принять
прибежище Господа Кришны и по Его милости искоренить похоть.

Подобно тому, как жители Айодхьи с радостью встречали Ситу и Раму после 14
лет разлуки с ними, мы должны пригласить Нитай-Гауру и Радха-Мадхаву назад в
наше сердце, повторяя их святые имена Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна
Харе Харе / Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе.

Я надеюсь, что это послание застанет вас в добром здравии и счастливом
настроении.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами


=======================================
*Послание Гуру Махараджи по случаю Говардхана-пуджи 2011*

Послание всем ученикам Его Святейшества Джаяпатака Свами

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Сегодня мы отмечаем благоприятный праздник Говардхана-пуджи. В этот день
Господь Кришна поднял холм Говардхан, чтобы защитить враджаваси. В прошлом
году я отмечал этот праздник в Мумбае, и в этом году я снова праздную
Говардхан-пуджу в этом городе.

Сегодня я отправился в храмовую комнату для участия в праздничных
мероприятиях. После даршана Их Светлостей и Шрилы Прабхупады, я получил
даршан холма Говардхан. Здесь, в Мумбае, преданные сделали холм Говардхан из
различных блюд: тортов, халавы, джалеби, пакор, риса, пури, более чем 10
видов ладду и многих других. В центре холма располагалась Говардхана-шила.
После предложения бхоги Говардхану, я обошел его 4 раза. Я участвовал в
арати, прикоснувшись ко всем параферналиям перед тем, как их предложили.

Однажды в 70-х годах Шрила Прабхупада находился в Майапуре во время
Говардхана-пуджи. Находясь в своей комнате, он услышал крики детей и вышел
на балкон, чтобы понять, что происходит. Он увидел, как местные мальчишки
дрались с собаками за прасад, который оставался в тарелках, из которых перед
этим ели преданные. Когда Шрила Прабхупада увидел эту горестную сцену, из
его глаз потекли слезы, он повернулся ко мне и прерывающимся голосом сказал:
"Никто не должен голодать в пределах 10 миль от наших храмов ".

Я надеюсь, что это послание застанет вас в добром здравии и счастливом
настроении.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже за 22-24 октября 2011г

«Спокойный отдых»

Последние 3 дня Гуру Махараджа строго следует предписаниям врача, отдыхая в
своей  комнате. Это показывает, насколько он настроен на выздоровление.
Гурудева никогда не теряет веру и принимает аллопатические средства, если
возникают непредвиденные затруднения, как сейчас.

22 октября почти все члены ДжиБиСи покинули храм в Мумбае, что сразу же
изменило атмосферу. Это дало возможность Гуру Махарадже не беспокоиться о
встречах, заседаниях и подобных делах и абсолютно расслабиться в своей
комнате (не считая обычной ежедневной деятельности: принятия прасада и
т.д.). Вечером в своей комнате Гурудева с ещё несколькими преданными провел
церемонию поклонения Дамодаре.
23 октября стало заметно, что состояние ноги Гуру Махараджи несколько
улучшились. Покраснение немного спало, а значит инфекция уменьшилась. Таким
образом, благодаря предписаниям врача, а также смирению и решимости Гуру
Махараджи следовать им, появились результаты.

Помимо регулярного лечения, Гуру Махараджа продолжает отдыхать в своей
комнате, окруженный заботой секретарей и слуг, находящихся на смене. Вечером
все было как обычно. Хотя у Гуру Махараджи была немного повышена
температура, она потихоньку пришла в норму, как и все остальное. Ночь с 23
на 24 октября прошла спокойно.

И, снова, несмотря на все, что происходит с Гуру Махараджем, в его комнате
всегда слышится смех. Когда Гуру Махараджа нажимает рукой на большую кнопку
на записывающем устройстве, немедленно женский голос сообщает об изменении
данных. Махавараха как-то сказал в шутку кому-то из посетителей, что это
единственная «женщина», которой разрешено постоянно быть в комнате Гурудева
и добавил: «Это позволяет ей находиться радом с Гуру Махараджей даже когда
он спит! И никаких проблем!»

24 октября в 5 часов утра заканчиваетя моя смена. Все гладко и спокойно.
Маричи прабху, разговаривая с Гуру Махараджей по скайпу, посоветовал ему
после окончания бхишма-панчаки полететь в Малайзию. Махавараха сказал мне
это, когда мы вместе принимали прасад. Правая нога Гуру Махараджи выглядела
немного лучше.
Отдых, расслабление и медицина делают свое, но нужно ещё время, чтобы
опасность полностью миновала.

Доктор назначил строгую диету. Около полуночи мы помогли Гуру Махарадже
перевернуться и стали читать ему "Чайтанью-чаритамриту", Это продолжалось до
часу ночи, пока он не попросил помочь снова перевернуться. Увидев, что
Гурудев уснул, я попросил закончить чтение.

Слуги, заботящиеся о Гуру Махарадже.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Гуру Махарадже с 27 по 31 октября 2011 г.

Мумбай. Последние дни.

Пожалуйста, примите наши самые смиренные и почтительные поклоны.
Слава Шри Гуру и Шри Гауранге!

Сегодня 31 октября. Это последниt дни нашего пребывания здесь, в Мумбае.
Через несколько дней Гуру Махараджа вернется обратно в святую дхаму, Шри
Майапур. Скорее всего Гуру Махараджа отправится туда 2-го ноября.

30 октября. День ухода Шрилы Прабхупады.

По сравнению с отчетами из последних дневников, состояние ноги Гуру
Махараджи значительно улучшилось, и он смог вернуться к своей привычной
деятельности. Сегодня Гуру Махараджа участвовал в торжествах по случаю ухода
Шрилы Прабхупады. Мероприятия проходили в алтарной. Сразу после приезда,
Гурудева попросили сказать несколько слов. Затем Гуру Махараджа принял
участие в церемониях пушпанджали и арати, сопровождавшиеся киртаном. Он
получил даршан Божеств и предложил Им поднос с фитильками. В конце киртана
Гуру Махараджа отправился в свою комнату на обед и послеобеденный отдых. В
тот вечер он дал лекцию по "Бхагавад-гите" и затем вернулся в свою комнату
для ночного отдыха.

27-29 октября. Говардхана-пуджа и другие события

В течение этих трех дней Гуру Махараджа продолжил отдыхать в соответствии с
указаниями докторов. Сегодня он посетил церемонию Говардхана-пуджи. Гуру
Махараджа продолжал давать даршан преданным, посещавшим его комнату. Также
он провел церемонию предложения фитильков Дамодаре, сопровождавшуюся
Дамодараштакой. В эти дни Гуру Махараджа занимался на тренажере "ню-степ".
Гопа Кумар, его физиотерапевт, проводил максимально возможное лечение.

Слуги, заботящиеся о Гуру Махарадже.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
Слава Гуру Махарадже! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Гуру Махараджа просил передать сообщение для всех своих дикша- и
шикша-учеников, учеников под прибежищем и кандидатов в ученики. Гуру
Махараджа сказал, что молится за каждого из вас и благословляет вас в вашем
преданном служении.

Дорогие ученики Е.М. Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана!

Гуру Махараджа передал, что вы очень дороги ему, так как вы являетесь его
духовными внуками. Гуру Махараджа молится за всех вас и передает свои
благословения.

Слуги Гуру Махараджи.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные,

Харе Кришна! Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.
Слава Гуру Махарадже! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Гуру Махараджа находится в Майапуре с 3-го ноября. Из-за вечерней программы
в месяц Карттика Гуру Махараджа ещё не давал лекции. Мы счастливы сообщить,
что с сегодняшнего дня и по 17 ноября Гурудев будет давать вечерние лекции
по Бхагават-гите с  19.30 по 20.30 (по местному времени).

Не упустите возможность смотреть лекции в прямом эфире на сайте
www.mayapur.tv .Так же вы можете задавать свои вопросы в прямом эфире.

Благодарим вас,
Ваш слуга в служении Гуру и Гауранге,
Мадхава Канта дас

P.S. Московское время прямых трансляций - 18.00-19.00.
Следите за новостями на сайте www.jayapataka.ru .Там будут выложены
переведенные лекции на русском. Задавать вопросы по лекциям можно, написав
свой вопрос в группе в сети "В контакте". Группа называется  - Ученики и
доброжелатели Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджи. Вся информация есть на сайте
www.jayapataka.ru.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Мои дорогие дикша- и шикша ученики, а также принявшие прибежище, кандидаты в
ученики и доброжелатели,

пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде, чьи книги
спасают весь мир.

В нынешнем декабре, когда проходит марафон распространения книг, я хотел бы
поделиться с вами некоторыми мыслями и вдохновить вас воплотить их в вашей
повседневной жизни в сознании Кришны.

В письме от 17 апреля 1970 года, Шрила Прабхупада написал мне:

"Эти книги я пишу специально для своих учеников, и я очень рад, что ты так
внимательно их читаешь. Это нектар бессмертия, ибо это не мои личные слова,
а наставления моих предшественников, тогда как я просто излагаю их,
используя свое знание. Так работает системы парампары."

Мне бы хотелось вдохновить вас очень серьезно принять эти наставления Шрилы
Прабхупады. Я хочу, чтобы все мои ученики изучали книги Шрилы Прабхупады
очень тщательно. В этом письме ко мне Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что это его
очень радует. Все мы должны удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду, и наш успех в
сознании Кришны измеряется тем, насколько мы смогли это сделать.

Мы должны читать эти книги не только внимательно, но и регулярно. В письме
Урваши Патель от 25 июля 1975 года Шрила Прабхупада пишет:

"Обязательно изучайте мои книги очень тщательно: "Бхагавад-гиту", затем
"Шримад-Бхагаватам" и затем "Чайтанья-Чаритамриту". Вы должны читать, не
пропуская ни одного дня, и так утвердиться в нашей философии".

В этот марафон распространения книг я прошу всех вас начать серьезное и
систематическое изучение книг Шрилы Прабхупады и одновременно
проповедовать, широко распространяя эти книги.

"Будьте уверены, что нет более прямой проповеди, чем распространение книг о
сознании Кришны. Получивший книгу обретает большое благо. Если он читает
книгу, то благо будет еще большим, а если он дает эту книгу почитать кому-то
еще, то они оба получат благо. Даже если человек не читает книгу, а просто
держит и смотрит на нее, он все равно получает благо. Если он просто дает
небольшое пожертвование на развитие движения сознания Кришны, он также
обретает благо. И тот, кто распространяет эту трансцендентную литературу,
также обретает благо. Поэтому санкиртана является главным благословением для
нашего века". Шрила Прабхупада [письмо немецким ученикам, 6 мая 1977]

Мокшада экадаши обычно выпадает на декабрь. Именно в этот святой день
Господь Шри Кришна поведал Бхагавад-гиту Арджуне. Мне сообщили, что в этом
году в Шри Маяпуре была организована очень хорошая программа. Преданные
собрались в храме перед Панча-Таттвой и с 8.30 часов утра
начали читать все стихи "Бхагавад-гиты", начиная с первой главы. Храма было
переполнен. Чтение заняло около четырех часов.
Затем начали ягью, и одновременно с предложением подношений огню преданные
воспевали 18 главу. Его Святейшество Бхакти Чару Махараджа и Бхакти
Пурушоттама Махараджа присутствовали в Маяпуре во время этого события.
Преданные, прочитавшие всю "Бхагавад-гиту" ликовали. Возможно, этот пример
также вдохновит вас на организацию таких программ в ваших ятрах в
последующие годы.

Слава распространению трансцендентных книг Шрилы Прабхупады!

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Дневник о Гуру Махарадже за 24 декабря 2011*

Дорогие преданные,
Примите мои поклоны.

Сегодня 24 декабря нам выпала большая милость принимать Его Святейшество
Шрилу Джаяпатаку Свами Гуру Махараджа в Аватаридеше.  Гуру Махараджа
прилетел в  аэропорт в Дамодардеше в 11.45 утра.

В иммиграционном отделе пришлось задержаться почти до 2-х часов дня. Его
Святейшество прибыл напрямую из Матурадеши, где он участвовал в программах в
течение пяти дней. До этого Гуру Махараджа принял участие в 3-х-дневных
программах  в Баларамдеше. Все эти ятры являются успешными ятрами на Среднем
Востоке.

Его Святейшество сопровождали Их Милости Махавараха дас, Эканатха Гаура дас,
Мадхава Канта дас,  Девагауранга дас -  преданные, активно служащие Гуру
Махарадже, особенно во время проблем со здоровьем Гурудева. Им помогал
молодой преданный из Малайзии, сын Севананды даса, Тиртхапада дас,
вызвавшийся помогать Гуру Махарадже во время своего отпуска.

В аэропорту Гуру Махараджу встречали несколько преданных из Аватаридеша,
среди них - Его Милость Бахурупа Нрсимха дас - лидер ятры, Прасадешвара
Кришна дас, Дхаранидхара Вараха дас. Также присутствовала Её Милость Судеви
Рани деви даси. Она помогала в организации приезда и координировала служение
Гуру Махарадже во время его визита. Шрирангеша дас из Дамодареши, сын
Парамешвары Гауры даса и Парамешвари Гиты деви даси, поехал вместе со мной в
аэропорт. Его родители отправились затем в Аватаридешу. Также при этой
долгожданной встречи нашего любимого Гуру Махараджи присутствовали Урукрама
Кришна дас с супругой Севападмой матаджи и сыном Наманом.

Проведя здесь несколько дней и приняв участие в нескольких программах, я не
мог не заметить того огромного желания, с каким эти ятры служили  Гуру
Махарадже.
Почти в пять вечера мы прибыли на 4-х машинах в Аватаридешу, в дом Его
Милости Садчидананды Говинды даса и Её Милости Севы Шакти деви даси. Пока я
пишу эти строчки, Гуру Махараджа отдыхает. Ему предстоит принять участие в
вечерней программе в главном зале соседнего здания, где ожидается прибытие
сотен людей. Гуру Махараджа собирается дать лекцию и даршан для всех
желающих. Завтра не намечается никакой программы, кроме даршана в том же
здании.

Многие часто просят меня рассказать какие-нибудь истории о нашем любимом
Гуру Махарадже. В связи с этим вспоминается случай, который произошёл час
назад, когда несколько преданных пытались помочь Гуру Махарадже лечь на
кровать. Я, намереваясь подшутить, попросил Гуру Махараджу стать легче
лёгкого, так, чтобы мы могли без труда подвинуть его. Но Его Святейшество
поднял руки и сказал: "Нет, я хочу быть тяжелее тяжелого!" И, на самом деле,
6 преданных не могли сдвинуть его с места! Осознав, что ничего не выйдет, мы
начали смеяться. Тогда я ещё раз попросил Гуру Махараджу стать легче
лёгкого, и он согласился. Мы смогли сдвинуть его тело, физически
ограниченное и больное, но которое он умудряется так активно и с таким
энтузиазмом использовать в проповеди сознания Кришны, проповедуя славу
Господа и служа таким образом миссии своего божественного Гурудева, нашего
основателя-ачарьи,  Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады.

Ожидается, что 26-го декабря Гуру Махараджа навестит преданных в Шьямадеше и
Шривасангандеше. Затем после 28-го он примет участие в программах,
организованных ятрой в Дамодардеше, которые пройдут в зале и в доме
Шриваллабхи прабху. 31-го декабря Его Святейшество отправится в ятру в
Канаядеше и уже затем  полетит в Ченнай. После завершения этого тура Гуру
Махараджу ждут в Шри Майапур Дхаме.

Преданные очень счастливы получить эту уникальную возможность общения с
таким возвышенным преданным как наш Гуру Махараджа. Я бы хотел обратиться к
каждому из вас: пожалуйста, всегда читайте дополнительные круги за здоровье
Гуру Махараджи и в защиту священного движения Господа Гауранги, особенно
сейчас, когда необходимы ваши искренние  молитвы в связи с судебным
процессом над "Бхагавад-гитой" в России.

Ваш слуга,
Тушти Мохан Кришна дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник Гуру Махараджи.

Матхурадеша с 16 по 22 декабря 2011г.

Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами Гуру Махараджа прибыл в Матхурадешу 16-го
декабря и уехал в Шьямадешу 22-го.

Гуру Махараджа остановился в доме Буддхи Кришна дасы и матаджи Сакхикалы. В
эти дни двери их дома были открыты  буквально круглосуточно для всех
преданных, которые приходили и с любовью служили Гуру Махарадже и его
секретарям. Каждый раз, когда Гуру Махараджа возвращался в дом после
программы или прогулки, он в шутку спрашивал матаджи Сакхикалу: "Здесь
остановился Свами?"

По совету Маха Варахи прабху и Эканатхи Гауры прабху мы решили построить
расписание таким образом, чтобы каждый день чередовались большие программы в
залах и маленькие домашние программы. На большие программы собиралось по 500
преданных каждый вечер, а в последний день, когда проходила церемония
инициации, пришло более 800.

Было много детей разного возраста с 3 до 16 лет, которые часами ждали, чтобы
взглянуть одним глазком на Гуру Махараджу. Дети пели киртан и Гуру Махараджа
мог слышать их через окно, когда принимал прасад.
Их пение было импровизацией, на которую их вдохновил киртан матаджи за
дверью комнаты Гуру Махараджи! Гуру Махараджа сказал, что дети соревновались
с матаджи в служении ему. Дети также пели, пока Гуру Махараджа шел от машины
до дома. На лекциях все они сидели в первых рядах. Всего их было около 50.
Гуру Махараджа все время говорил, что это "дети Вайкунтхи".  Хотя он и не
хвалил их прямо, но был рад их вере и преданности. Гуру Махараджа
обрадовался, услышав про детский зимний лагерь в различных частях города под
руководством Враджешвари матаджи, жены Мукунды Мурари даса. Там обычно было
околo 60 детей. Гуру Махараджа сказал: "Я не знаю, чему там учат, но дети
замечательные!" Также местные преданные собираются устроить молодежный
лагерь в Сохаре.

Пареша Кришна прабху возглавлял команду из 3 матаджи: Малини Кантхи дд,
Баладаини дд и Амритамайи дд, готовивших прасад для Гуру Махараджи по
рекомендациям Мадхавакантxы прабху. Гуру Махарадже, как мне показалось,
очень нравился прасад. Каждый раз прасад был в стиле какого-то штата, а
также местной кухни. Гуру Махараджа попросил Пареша прабху и в следующий раз
подключать несколько поваров, чтобы было большое разнообразие вкусов.
Команда прабху под руководством Враджа Праны даса помогала слугам в их
разнообразном служении Гуру Махарадже, включающем ночные дежурства.  В
служении участвовало большое количество преданных из разных маха-чакр.

Гуру Махараджа также сходил на прогулку по берегу моря в Квуруме и посетил
дом Мадана Мохана прабху и Према Нандини Матаджи. Он пообедал и отдохнул, а
затем направился в дом Буддхи Кришны прабху.

51 преданный получил первое посвящение, 5 - второе, 60 приняли прибежище, и
еще многие стали кандидатами в ученики.

После инициации все преданные, приехавшие из других городов, таких как
Сохар, Ибри, Салала и т.д расселись рядами. Гуру Махараджа проезжал по рядам
и благословлял всех зубной  щеткой Господа Джаганнатхи.
На последней большой программе в пятницу Мукунда Мурари прабху выразил
благодарность всем секретарям за их неустанное и самоотверженное служение
Гуру Махарадже и попросил матаджи Према Падмини вручить им подарочные чеки.
Гуру Махараджа сказал, что эти шесть дней пролетели очень быстро, и что все
это время он плавал в океане любви.

Очень много преданных собрались в последний день рано утром, чтобы проводить
Гуру Махараджу в Арабские Эмираты. Гуру Махарадже поднесли торт по случаю
21-ой годовщины первого визита Гуру Махараджи в Матхурадешу. Ровно 21 год
назад именно в этот день Гуру Махараджа приехал сюда впервые. Об этом
вспоминал Вигнанашана прабху, приехавший из Шьямадеши. В тот приезд Гуру
Махараджи он получил инициацию!

ЕС Джаяпатака Свами Шрила Гурудева ки джай!!

От имени слуг Гуру Махараджи,

Виджая-венугопал дас и Премападмини деви даси.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Календарь на рабочий стол с Джаяпатакой Свами:


Оригинал можно скачать здесь: http://www.jpsdisciples.com/photo/al...-calendar-2012 (требуется регистрация на сайте)

----------


## Евгений

Обращение Гуру Махараджи


Мои дорогие дикша, шикша и кандидаты в ученики, а также принявшие прибежище,

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.



Я пишу вам по случаю Нового Года эры Гаурабда. Мы только что отпраздновали Гаура Пурниму. В этом году до и во время фестиваля было много разных программ, поэтому он получился просто удивительным. Комитет стратегического планирования предложил собрать всех лидеров ИСККОН. Поэтому ДжиБиСи пригласил президентов храмов, региональных секретарей и так далее со всего мира для участия в этом международном собрании (ILS -ISKCON Leaders Sangha). Приехало около 400 лидеров. В течение семи дней они посещали предварительные встречи ДжиБиСи и участвовали во множестве семинаров на различные темы, разработанные подкомитетами ДжиБиСи.





Семинары были интересными. Я также посетил некоторые из них. Все было очень хорошо устроено со столами, стульями, прасадом для преданных со всего мира. Это было похоже на то, что Шрила Прабхупада называл «Организация объединенных наций духовного мира». В результате встречи ДжиБиСи были короче, так как очень много времени уходило на собрание лидеров. Было очень приятно видеть, что все лидеры со всего мира собрались вместе, чтобы развивать движение Прабхупады и чтобы проследить, как его наследию и его наставлениям следуют повсюду в мире.

Затем была Харинама Мела или Киртана Мела, на которой много известных киртаний пели с 10 утра до 10 вечера или даже позже. Среди них были Шачинандана Махараджа, Бхакти Бринга Говинда Махараджа, Локанатха Свами, Индрадьюмна Свами, Ниранджана Махараджа, Мадхава дас из Вриндавана, участвующий там в 24-часовом киртане, и многие другие. На эти киртаны приходило действительно много преданных. Иногда было по девять или десять тысяч человек. На самом деле, я слышал, что вместе с зрителями в интернете в последний день присутствовало 20 тысяч человек. Храмовая комната была переполнена.

Все танцевали. Я с трудом мог танцевать. Так как я не могу ходить самостоятельно, я не мог танцевать в полную силу, но я все равно танцевал так, как мог – киртан меня очень вдохновил. Это было действительно экстатично.

Затем сразу же началась Маяпурская Навадвипа-парикрама. В этом году, как и в прошлом, у нас было 4 различных парикрамы! Русская, международная, хинди и бенгальская парикрамы. Бенгальская группа увеличилась до 3000 преданных, так что в следующем году их придется разделить на 2. Русские тоже хотят иметь 2 группы, хотя их было всего 1500. Так что в следующем году посмотрим, сколько будет групп. В этом году я совершал ягью, посещая каждую группу и участвуя в каждой парикраме, общаясь с преданными. Очень вдохновляло видеть всех этих таких разных преданных вместе. Затем в последний день все четыре группы устроили маха-милан (грандиозную встречу) в месте рождения Господа Чайтаньи, все вместе вернулись в Маяпур и пели киртан почти целый день. Завершали фестиваль ягьи, Ратхаятра, пуджи и шествия.



Этот год был очень очень экстатичным. Преданные, приехавшие сюда после большого перерыва, чувствовали, как парамахамсы, что здесь милость Господа Чайтаньи льется очень интенсивно. Тем временем продолжается строительство Храма Ведического Планетария. В данный момент он уже около семи этажей в высоту, возвышаясь надо всем в округе. Скоро уже поставят купол. В 1971 году здесь жили 5 преданных, а теперь живет 2500 преданных со всего мира, примерно из 50 разных стран, и 63 гуру. Это многогранное и многокультурное сообщество. Таков был наш ежегодный фестиваль Гаура Пурнимы.



В этом году я принимал всех приехавших в Маяпур учеников Прабхупады и их семьи. Все устраивала команда Сарва Шакти деви даси. Они поставили столы и стулья и сделали очень приятную обстановку. Также мы кормили второе поколение, молодежь и других. Все были счастливы!



Я надеюсь, что все будут стараться улучшить свое преданное служение, свою личную духовную практику и знание книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Многие преданные не пользуются благом этой ягьи, которую совершил Шрила Прабхупада, написав эти книги. Откровенно говоря, очень многие преданные не читали всех книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Все преданные в обязательном порядке должны читать Бхагавад Гиту, Шримад Бхагаватам, Чайтанья Чаритамриту и также все другие книги. Также важно читать биографию Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы понять каким он был, и таким образом постараться принять на себя ответственность по распространению движения Господа Чайтаньи. В своем прошлом письме я уже писал, как мы должны нести наследие Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, чтобы защищать и продвигать Господа Чайтанью и ачарьев. Это было дано нам Его Божественной Милостью А.Ч. Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой.



Шрила Прабхупада также хотел, чтобы мы сотрудничали друг с другом, продвигая движение Господа Чайтаньи, чтобы мы могли добиться цели. Но в целом мы должны быть максимально сильны, чтобы наше достижение имело огромный результат. С одной стороны, те преданные, которые так или иначе позволили мае стащить их вниз, должны постепенно подняться. Если они не могут сделать этого самостоятельно, им надо общаться с более сильными преданными, которые могут им помочь. А более сильные преданные должны обратить свое внимание на младших преданных, или более старших, но ставших слабее по той или иной причине, и постараться помочь им подняться.

И так, как настоящая семья с эталоном заботы о преданных и любви ко всем последователям Господа Чайтаньи, мы должны стараться поднять каждого, чтобы к пятидесятилетию ИСККОН у нас была большая и всеобъемлющая семья.

Чем больше солдат выйдут на борьбу с влиянием Кали и будут приводить обусловленные души под прибежище Кришны, тем более сильными они будут. Потеря солдат всегда печальна. Поэтому мы хотим приводить новых людей различными способами. Я очень счастлив сообщить вам, что такие групповые программы как Бхакти-Врикша, Намахатта и другие доказали свою успешность в занятии преданных и широком распространении Сознания Кришны. Однако всегда есть что еще добавить. Так что если у вас идеи – поделитесь ими!





Недавно я посетил семинары по социальным сетям, таким как Фейсбук, Твиттер и подобным аналогам на русском языке. Похоже, что это поле мы также можем использовать в своей проповеди. Я рассматриваю Фейсбук как возможность, помимо проповеди, еще держать со всеми вами связь. Шьяма Расика прабху из архивного отдела моего офиса создал на Фейсбуке мою страницу под названием JPS Live.Также он размещает наши фотографии на такие сайты как jpsoffice.info, jpsvani.com и jpsdisciples.com. Ежедневно он загружает десятки фотографий, чтобы преданные могли сохранять связь со мной таким образом.

Кроме своих новых идей в проповеди, вы также можете посылать свои комментарии и вопросы. Если у вас есть время, чтобы помогать нам, пожалуйста сообщите нам. Такие новые возможности мы сейчас осваиваем.

Возможно, среди вас есть такие, кто просвещен в данной области гораздо больше, и знает как мастерски использовать эти и другие средства массовой информации. Нам надо быть самыми лучшими.



Прабхупада сказал мне сделать очень многое. Что-то из этого я могу сделать сам, но для другого мне очень нужна ваша помощь. Он сказал распространять Сознание Кришны безгранично. Для этого наставления мне нужна безграничная помощь. Также мне нужна помощь в распространении книг, в развитии общин и во многом другом. Поэтому, пожалуйста, помогите мне! Я буду вам очень благодарен, и я надеюсь, этот год Гаурабды будет для всех вас экстатичным, и вы сможете хорошо прогрессировать в Сознании Кришны. Спасибо большое!

Харибол! Харе Кришна!

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,

Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Евгений



----------


## Евгений



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Послание Гуру Махараджи на Гаура-пурниму 2012
*
Мои дорогие дикша-,  шикша- и кандидаты в ученики, а также принявшие
прибежище,
Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Я пишу вам по случаю Нового Года эры Гаурабда. Мы только что отпраздновали
Гаура-пурниму. В этом году до и во время фестиваля было много разных
программ, поэтому он получился cовершенно замечательным. Комитет
стратегического планирования предложил собрать всех лидеров ИСККОН. Поэтому
ДжиБиСи пригласил президентов храмов, региональных секретарей и так далее со
всего мира для участия в этой международной встрече (ILS - ISKCON Leadership
Sanga). Приехало около 400 лидеров.  В течение семи дней они посещали
предварительные встречи ДжиБиСи и участвовали во множестве семинаров на
различные темы, разработанные подкомитетами ДжиБиСи.

Семинары были интересными.  Я также посетил некоторые из них.  Все было
очень хорошо устроено: со столами, стульями, прасадом для преданных со всего
мира. Это было похоже на то, что Шрила Прабхупада называл "Организация
объединенных наций духовного мира".  В результате встречи ДжиБиСи  были
короче, так как очень много времени уходило на собрание лидеров.  Было очень
приятно видеть, что все лидеры со всего мира собрались вместе, чтобы
развивать движение Прабхупады и чтобы проследить, как его наследию и его
наставлениям следуют  повсюду в мире.

Затем была Харинама Мела или Киртана Мела, на которой  много известных
киртаний пели с 10 утра до 10 вечера или даже позже. Среди них были
Шачинандана Махараджа, Бхакти Бринга Говинда Махараджа, Локанатха Свами,
Индрадьюмна Свами, Ниранджана Махараджа, Мадхава дас из Вриндавана,
участвующий там в 24-часовом киртане, и многие другие. На эти киртаны
приходило действительно много преданных. Иногда было по девять или десять
тысяч человек. На самом деле, я слышал, что вместе с зрителями в интернете в
последний день присутствовало 20 тысяч человек. Храмовая комната была
переполнена. Все танцевали. Я с трудом мог танцевать. Так как я не могу
ходить самостоятельно, я не мог танцевать в полную силу, но я все равно
танцевал так, как мог - киртан меня очень вдохновил. Это было действительно
экстатично.

Затем сразу же началась Навадвипа-мандала-парикрама. В этом году, как и в
прошлом, у нас было 4 различных парикрамы! Русская, международная, хинди и
бенгальская парикрамы. Бенгальская группа увеличилась до 3000 преданных, так
что в следующем году их придется разделить на 2. Русские тоже хотят иметь 2
группы, хотя их было всего 1500. Так что в следующем году посмотрим, сколько
будет групп. В этом году я совершал ягью, посещая каждую группу и участвуя в
каждой парикраме, общаясь с преданными. Очень вдохновляло видеть всех этих
таких разных преданных вместе. Затем в последний день все четыре группы
устроили маха-милан (грандиозную встречу) в месте рождения Господа Чайтаньи,
все вместе вернулись в Маяпур и пели киртан почти целый день. Завершали
фестиваль ягьи, Ратха-ятра, пуджи и шествия.

Этот год был очень очень экстатичным. Преданные, приехавшие сюда после
большого перерыва, чувствовали, как парамахамсы, что здесь милость Господа
Чайтаньи льется очень интенсивно.  Тем временем продолжается строительство
Храма Ведического Планетария.  В данный момент он уже около семи этажей в
высоту, возвышаясь надо всем в округе. Скоро уже поставят купол. В 1971 году
здесь жили 5 преданных, а теперь живет 2500 преданных со всего мира,
примерно из 50 разных стран, и имеющие 63 гуру. Это многогранное и
многокультурное сообщество. Таков был наш ежегодный фестиваль Гаура-пурнимы.
В этом году я принимал всех приехавших в Маяпур учеников Прабхупады и их
семьи. Все устраивала команда Сарва Шакти деви даси.  Они поставили столы и
стулья и сделали очень приятную обстановку. Также мы кормили второе
поколение, молодежь и других. Все были счастливы!

Я надеюсь, что все будут стараться улучшить свое преданное служение, свою
личную духовную практику и знание книг Шрилы Прабхупады.  Многие преданные
не пользуются благом этой ягьи, которую совершил Шрила Прабхупада, написав
эти книги. Откровенно говоря, очень многие преданные не читали всех книг
Шрилы Прабхупады. Все преданные в обязательном порядке должны читать
"Бхагавад-гиту", "Шримад-Бхагаватам", "Чайтанья-чаритамриту" и также все
другие книги. Также важно читать биографию Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы понять
каким он был, и таким образом постараться принять на себя ответственность по
распространению движения Господа Чайтаньи. В своем прошлом письме я уже
писал, как мы должны нести наследие Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, чтобы
защищать и распространять учение Господа Чайтаньи и ачарьев. Это дал нам Его
Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада.

Шрила Прабхупада также хотел, чтобы мы сотрудничали друг с другом,
распространяя движение Господа Чайтаньи, чтобы мы могли добиться цели. Но в
целом мы должны быть максимально сильны, чтобы наше достижение имело
огромный результат. С одной стороны, те преданные, которые так или иначе
позволили мае стащить их вниз, должны постепенно подняться. Если они не
могут сделать этого самостоятельно, им надо общаться с более сильными
преданными, которые могут им помочь.  А более сильные преданные должны
обратить свое внимание на младших преданных, или более старших, но ставших
слабее по той или иной причине, и постараться помочь им подняться.
И так, как настоящая семья с эталоном заботы о преданных и любви ко всем
последователям Господа Чайтаньи, мы должны стараться поднять каждого, чтобы
к пятидесятилетию ИСККОН у нас была большая и всеобъемлющая семья.
Чем больше солдат выйдут на борьбу с влиянием Кали и будут приводить
обусловленные души под прибежище Кришны, тем более сильными они будут.
Потеря солдат всегда печальна. Поэтому мы хотим приводить новых людей
различными способами. Я очень счастлив сообщить вам, что такие программы
развития общин, как Бхакти-врикша, Нама-хатта и другие, доказали свою
успешность в занятии преданных и широком распространении сознания Кришны.
Однако всегда есть, что добавить. Так что, если у вас идеи - поделитесь ими!

Недавно я посетил семинары по социальным сетям, таким как Фейсбук, Твиттер и
подобным аналогам на русском и других языках.  Похоже, что это поле мы также
можем использовать в своей проповеди.  Я рассматриваю Фейсбук как
возможность, помимо проповеди, еще держать со всеми вами связь. Шьяма Расика
прабху из архивного отдела моего офиса создал на Фейсбуке мою страницу под
названием JPS Live.Также он размещает наши фотографии на таких сайтах как
jpsoffice.info, jpsvani.com и jpsdisciples.com. Ежедневно он загружает
десятки фотографий, чтобы преданные могли сохранять связь со мной таким
образом.

Кроме своих новых идей в проповеди, вы также можете посылать свои
комментарии и вопросы. Если у вас есть время, чтобы помогать нам, пожалуйста
сообщите нам. Такие новые возможности мы сейчас осваиваем.
Возможно, среди вас есть такие, кто просвещен в данной области гораздо
больше, и знает как мастерски использовать эти и другие средства массовой
информации. Нам надо быть самыми лучшими.

Прабхупада сказал мне сделать очень многое. Что-то из этого я могу сделать
сам, но для другого мне очень нужна ваша помощь. Он сказал распространять
сознание Кришны безгранично. Для этого наставления мне нужна безграничная
помощь. Также мне нужна помощь в распространении книг, в развитии общин и во
многом другом. Поэтому, пожалуйста, помогите мне! Я буду вам очень
благодарен, и я надеюсь,  этот год Гаурабды будет для всех вас экстатичным,
и вы сможете замечательно прогрессировать в сознании Кришны. Спасибо
большое!
Харибол! Харе Кришна!

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Особое подношение Гуру Махарадже ко дню Его Вьяса-пуджи*

Дорогие преданные,
примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

На следующий - Камада - экадаши, 3 апреля 2012, вторник, как вы все знаете, мы
отмечаем самое счастливое событие - 63ю Вьяса-пуджу ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Гуру
Махараджи.
Наш первейший долг как учеников и благожелателей нашего Гуру Махараджа -
помогать Его Святейшеству в Его служении Шриле Прабхупаде, основателю-ачарье
Международного общества сознания Кришны. Все мы знаем, как дорого было Шриле
Прабхупаде распространение книг.
Шрила Прабхупада лично дал наставление нашему Гуру Махарадже распространять
каждый месяц по 10 тысяч больших книг. В этом году, чтобы помочь Гуру
Махарадже выполнить наставление его Гуру и распространить 60 тысяч больших
книг, комитет Вьяса-пуджи разработал специальный план, при помощи которого
мы сможем доставить удовольствие нашему Гуру Махарадже, Шриле Прабхупаде и
всей гуру-парампаре. Это самый уникальный способ отметить Вьяса-пуджу нашего
Гуру Махараджи.

Ко дню 63-летия Гуру Махараджи мы просим каждого преданного спонсировать по
крайней мере 63 или 116 "Бхагавад-гит" (на 116-летие Шрилы Прабхупады).

Помощь в распространении 63 тысячи больших книг, что означает выполнение
наставления Шрилы Прабхупады, будет особым подношением нашему Гуру Махарадже
на эту Вьяса-пуджу.  Наша цель - проспонсировать по крайней мере 63 тысячи
"Бхагавад-гит". Эти книги будут распространены среди бедных жителей
деревень, в больницах, тюрьмах, библиотеках и среди студентов.
Это один из самых лучших видов служения, который мы можем совершить в этой
жизни.
Мы даже не можем представить себе блага от удовлетворения Шрилы Прабхупады и
миссии Шри Гауранги Махапрабху. Гуру Махараджа прольет свои особые
благословения на тех, кто помогает ему в выполнении наставлений Шрилы
Прабхупады, если все мы будем делать это от его имени с искренней
преданностью, ведь Гуру Махараджа всегда служил и служит всему вайшнавскому
сообществу по всему миру и вдохновляет всех нас.

Пожалуйста, не упускайте такой возможности совершить это трансцендентное
служение.

Более подробно вы можете узнать у Вакрешвари дд, если не говорите
по-английски. А если вы владеете английским, то пишите, пожалуйста,
Венудхари дасу по адресу mayapur.sankirtan@pamho.net

Ваш слуга,
Венудхари даса

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Гуру Махарадже! Слава Шриле
Прабхупаде!

Многие из вас спрашивают о подробностях спонсирования "Бхагавад-гит" на
Вьяса-пуджу Гуру Махараджи.

Нужно только спонсировать, то есть выкупить. Одна "Бхагавад-гита" стоит 120
рупий. Они просят спонсировать 63 или 116, то есть это 7560 или 13920 рупий.
Если пересылать в долларах, то это будет приблизительно 152 доллара (по
курсу 50) или 279 долларов. Если нет таких сумм, то можно спонсировать
столько "Гит", сколько вы сможете. Распространять  будут маяпурские группы
санкиртаны.

Пересылать можно на следующий банковский счет в Индии:

Из-за рубежа:

ISKCON GAURA PURNIMA FESTIVAL FUND
AXIS BANK LTD.BRANCH - KRISHNAGAR (Town)
A/C NO: 237010100071336
SWIFT CODE: AXISINBB005

Из Индии:

ISKCON GAURA PURNIMA FESTIVAL FUND
AXIS BANK LTD.BRANCH - KRISHNAGAR (Town)
A/C NO. 237010100005944
IFSC CODE/RTGS- UTIB0000237

После пересылки надо сообщить Венудхари прабху следующие подробности на
английском по адресу mayapur.sankirtan@pamho.net

1. Имя спонсора
2. Сколько перечислено
3. Когда перечислено
4. Город и страна отправителя
5. Цель перечисления: Bhagavad-gita sponsorship for HH JPS Vyasa-puja
(спонсирование "Гит" на Вьяса-пуджу ЕСДПС)
6. Номер чека

Только после этого ваши деньги будут перечислены на нужный счет, иначе они
останутся на счету ИСККОН Маяпура. Можете сделать меня сополучателем, чтобы
я смогла подстраховать вас.

Если такой банковский пееревод сложен или дорог, можно переслать по
вестерн-юнион:

Куда: ISKCON, Mayapur, Nadia dstr, West Bengal, India
Кому: Byom Kesh Bag (Venudhari Das)

И точно так же после пересылки сообщите, пожалуйста, выше приведенные
подробности по тому же адресу.

Надеюсь, это будет в помощь. Счастливой вам Вьяса-пуджи!

Пусть это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии и блаженстве служения Шри
Гуру и Гауранге.


Ваша слуга,
Вакрешвари дд

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Гуру
Махарадже! Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Многих из вас интересует, какими блюдами можно порадовать Гуру Махараджу на
Вьса-пуджу. Наши духовные сестры Арджуна Шакти матаджи, Тарини Чайтанья
матаджи и др. поделились рецептами любимых блюд Гуру Махараджи, которые они
ему готовили.

- Пицца (тоненькая, из ражаной муки с белой, панир, овощи все очищенные от
кожуры, помидор, перец, оливки, зелень).
- Рулеты из овощей с начинками.
- Фаршированные перцы кабачки (фаршировка: например, гречка с помидорами,
паниром и чуть-чуть морковки, так как Гуру Махарадже можно только одну
морковку в день, и зелень).
- Рулеты из гречки (рецепт: варим размазню из хлопьев, раэмазываем тонким
слоем на пленке (нужна только чтобы свернуть рулет), кладем уже тушеные на
воде овощи, очищенные от кожуры, натертый на терке панир и мелко нарезанную
зелень, сворачиваем рулет, сверху слегка смазываем растительным маслом и
запекаев в духовке, до корочки минут 15).
- Гречневая холодная запеканка (рецепт: из гречневых хлопьев варится густая
каша (сваренная из хлопьев, она не разваливается и не требует скрепления,
поскольку густая и липкая), потом она прокладывается ягодами, скажем, свежей
малиной или яблоками и т.д., размятыми, сверху заливаем обезжиренным
йогуртом).
- Паста из панира домашнего обезжиренного, взбитого с листьями для суши,
которые предварительно на несколько секунд опустили в кипяток. Намазывается
на хлеб.
- Борщ.
- Томатный суп перченый.
- Спагетти с соусом (рецепт: томаты опускаются в кипяток на несколько
секунд, чтобы легче чистились, измельчаются в блендере, на сковороду каплю
гхи - и увариваются. Болгарский перец трется на мелкую терку и добавляется в
томаты, туда же добавляем соль, перец асаф и французские травы, немного
стевии.
- Макароны (итальянские из темной муки дурум).
- Блюда кухонь разных стран приготовленные в соответствии с диетой.
- Мороженое (рецепт: взибваете миксером обезжиреный несладкий йогурт с
ягодами (не слишком сладкими), ставите в морозилку на 15 минут, потом
вынимате и снова взбиваете и так 5 раз. Гуру Махараджа сам дал этот рецепт),
- Шарики из сухофруктов (естественный сахар этих фруктов, или стевия)
- Сладости из творога (сквашиваем молоко лимонным соком)
- Напиток для преданных (для ГМ - со стевией вместо сахара). (Рецепт: 3
апельсина, 2 лимона, кастрюля 6 литров. Фрукты хорошо помыть щеткой,
порезать на куски с кожурой и варть в кипятке минут 5-10, процедить, весь
осадок в блендере разбить в кашу, соединить с процеженным, дать постоять
минут 10, все снова процедить, добавить 1/2 стакана сахара или более,
размешать. Получается плотный по вкусу напиток с лимонно-апельсиновым
вкусом).

Некоторые черты диеты Гуру Махараджи:

- Все обезжиренное: молоко, йогурт (можно сделать из обезжиренного молока,
заквасив его при 40 градусах) или кефир (О жирности), вместо сметаны -
обезжиренный йогурт или кефир.
- Баклажаны не готовить.
- Из подсластителей - только стевия и естественный сахар фруктов.
- Суп и овощи любит перченые: перец разный, в том числе свежий чили, красный
или зеленый, главное без кожуры.

Все блюда для Гуру Махараджи лучше готовить в соответствии с диетой.
Преданным можно готовить все экадашные блюда.

Рецептами блюд, которые любит Гуру Махараджа, и подробностями его нынешней
диеты с нами также поделятся преданные, готовящие Гуру Махарадже в Маяпуре:
Расешвари Матаджи и другие. Об этом - в наших следующих письмах.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии и блаженстве служения Шри
Гуру и Гауранге.


Ваша слуга,
Вакрешвари дд

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Подношение Его Святейшества Кавичандры Махараджи на Вьяса-пуджу Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами 2012 г.

Я не знаю как я, очень слабая обусловленная душа, могу прославить  такого
уполномоченного вайшнава как ЕС Джаяпатака Свами. Я помню, как я встретил ЕС
Шачинандану Свами, после его визита в больницу Хиндуджа. Он был просто
ошеломлен «духовной мощью» Джаяпатаки Свами. Я его понимаю.

Непостижимая решимость проповедовать является, пожалуй, его самым
удивительным качеством. Так же его проповедь очень личностная, он
отказывается от собственного комфорта для того, чтобы позаботиться о каждом.
Я был особенно поражен тем, что он посещал все четыре группы парикрамы
каждый день во время фестиваля. Вся его жизнь - доказательство того, что не
существует никаких непреодолимых материальных препятствий для того, кто
искренне желает посвятить всего себя служению Шриле Прабхупаде. Его пример
вдохновляет многих.

Другим удивительным примером является развитие проповеди в общинах.
В особенности на Ближнем Востоке, где сейчас мы можем видеть результаты его
активного настроя, выраженные в таком большом количестве преданных.
Лично я очень благодарен Джаяпатака Свами за то, что он всегда очень
снисходителен ко мне и всегда вдохновляет меня как идеальный старший брат,
который является представителем отца.

Я на этом закончу, так как здесь ещё много тех, кто хотел бы высказаться, и
кто в большей степени способен описать понимание глубины духовных качеств
Его Святейшества.

Кавичандра Свами.



=======================================


Подношение ЕС Б.В.В. Нарасимхи Свами к ВП Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами 2012 г.

Дорогой Шрила Джаяпатака Свами Махараджа,
Пожалуйста примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде. Вся
слава вам и этому великолепному торжеству в честь вашего явления.

Спасибо вам за ваш замечательный пример преданного служения Шриле Прабхупаде
и движению Санкиртаны Господа Чайтаньи. Я очень удачлив в том, что мне
позволено помогать вам в некоторых зонах вашей проповеди, таких как
Сингапур, Малайзия и Таиланд, а также принимать участие в ежегодной
парикраме по Навадвипа-дхаме. Я всегда высоко ценю ваше преданное служение в
вашем регионе и Маяпур-дхаме, а также ваши усилия по развитию парикрамы по
Навадвипе. Вы никогда не упускали возможность участвовать в парикраме и
каждый год вы ходили босиком, до недавнего времени, когда это стало
невозможным из-за состояния здоровья. Но даже тогда ничто не помешало вам
посещаь все группы парикрамы. Вы на самом деле удивительная
личность. В то время когда другие обычно оставляют служение и отдыхают, вы
продолжаете его увеличивать. Я думаю, что нет никого более сострадательного,
чем вы. Спасибо вам за то, что позволяете находиться в вашем обществе, и за
то, что делитесь воспоминаниями о Шриле Прабхупаде.  Пожалуйста, позвольте
мне оставаться с вами всегда, чтобы служить вам и, пожалуйста, уводите нас
прочь от маий.

Стремящийся стать вашим слугой,
Б.В.В. Нарасимха Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Послание Джаяпатаки Свами по случаю Рама-навами и Вьяса-пуджи 2012 г.*

Мои дорогие ученики: дикша,  шикша, принявшие прибежище, кандидаты в
ученики, а также благожелатели!

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Нам посчастливилось участвовать в праздновании Рама-Навами в Майапуре. Этот
праздник напомнил нам о воплощении Господа как Рамачандры, который пришел
чтобы спасти Своих преданных и проявить Свои удивительные игры. Равану
сравнивают с олицетворенным вожделением, потому что он полностью находился
под его влиянием. Мы должны быть очень осторожны. Мы не хотим находиться во
власти наших материальных желаний или похоти, подобно Раване, а хотим
действовать как вечные слуги Господа Кришны. Это великое благословение,
которое дал нам Его Божественная Милость Абхай Чаранаравинда Бхактиведанта
Свами Шрила Прабхупада - по милости Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды мы
можем легко пробудить свою любовь к Кришне.

В день экадаши после Рама-навами преданные отмечали мою Вьяса-пуджу, или
день явления. Это происходит каждый год в Камада-экадаши - через два дня
после Рама-навами. Так как экадаши - это день поста, то преданные принимают
только незерновой прасад, а затем на следующий день или в выходные они
продолжают отмечать этот праздник, устраивая пир, включающий зерновой
прасад. В этот дополнительный день они не проводят другие обряды, связанные
с  Вьяса-пуджей, так как церемония Вьяса-пуджи проводится только в течение
одного дня накануне.

Многие из моих духовных братьев и старших учеников в своих подношениях
упоминали, что я посвятил свою жизнь служению моему духовному учителю Шриле
Прабхупаде. Это привело к тому, что в течение нескольких дней я чувствовал
себя очень гордым. В результате я потерял блаженство, которое я обычно
испытываю. Тогда я понял, что, в действительности, я не очень полезный слуга
моего духовного учителя и что я незначителен. Как только я снова понял свою
незначительность, я смог испытать блаженство от осознания себя слугой слуги
преданных.

Итак, эта материальная природа действует настолько хитрым образом, что в
одну секунду мы можем почувствовать гордость или материалистичная мысль
может появиться в нашем уме. В мгновение ока мы можем стать самодовольными
или подумать, что делаем что-то очень хорошее, и, как следствие, мы можем
опуститься с духовного уровня, погрузившись в сознание "я-тело" или "я-ум".
Пожалуйста, будьте осторожны - не идите на поводу у материальных желаний
своего тела или ума. Используйте ум и тело в служении разуму, в служении
Господу Кришне.

Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитьянанда дали нам прекрасную возможность
находиться в сознании Кришны, хотя мы, возможно, не заслужили этого. Они
настолько милосердны, что даровали нам эту возможность.
Храм Ведического Планетария растет быстро, как Ганга быстро несет свои воды.
Теперь мы ожидаем сооружения купола. Возведение храма Ведического Планетария
является личным указанием Прабхупады, и это великая удача, что храм станет
явью еще при нашей жизни.

Здесь, в бхаджан-кутире, с которого все это начиналось, каждый день проходит
круглосуточный киртан Харе Кришна, который можно посмотреть, зайдя на сайт
<www.mayapur.tv>. Всякий раз, когда храм закрыт, они показывают
бхаджан-кутир и 24-часовой киртан.

Я жил в этой соломенной хижине. В самом начале строительства Маяпурского
комплекса ИСККОН это было единственное жилище. Шрила Прабхупада также обычно
жил там. Он сказал, что наше жилище должно быть в гуне благости, но для
других людей жить в таком доме, скорее всего, будет трудно. Они наверняка
захотят поселиться в гостинице, в гуне страсти, сделанной из кирпича, стали,
камня, песка и цемента. Поэтому он сказал, что мы можем построить здание в
гуне страсти, чтобы они могли удобно разместиться в нем. Однако, на самом
деле, саттвичной хижины из травы и бамбука вполне достаточно.

Некоторые из моих учеников сказали, что они хотели бы видеть меня таким,
каким я был до инсульта. Тогда у меня был некоторый лишний вес и различные
материальные болезни, но, по крайней мере, я мог ходить. Поэтому, было бы
здорово молиться Господу о том, чтобы Он позволил мне ходить и использовать
все мои чувства в служении Ему, если это доставит Ему удовольствие. Нет
необходимости возвращаться к физической форме, которая у меня была до
инсульта, потому что мне не нужны лишний вес и дополнительные болезни.

Также мы хотели бы, чтобы вы все воспользовались благом, даруемым месяцем
пурушоттама, который в этом году приходится на период между Джанмаштами и
Радхаштами. Этот год - особенный, и мы надеемся, что вы все совершите
продвижение в своем осознании Кришны в этом году.

Большое спасибо.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Послание Гуру Махараджи по поводу месяца вайшак.

Мои дорогие ученики: дикша, шикша, принявшие прибежище, кандидаты в
ученики, а также благожелатели!

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Месяц вайшак начался 7 апреля 2012 и продлится по 6 мая 2012.
Кришна говорит, что из всех месяцев, Карттика - наилучший. Но в некоторых
Пуранах утверждается, что месяц магха лучше карттики, а месяц вайшак лучше
месяца магха. В любом случае, месяц вайшак - особый месяц  для
благотворительности, джапы, омовения, раннего подъема и служения Господу.

Особенно этот месяц благоприятен для благотворительности, а также для
улучшения преданного служения. Конечно, тот, кто всегда повторяет 16 кругов,
посещает мангала-арати каждый день и полностью занят в преданном служении,
получит полное благо от этого во все месяцы. Но если кто-то не является
вегетарианцем, не повторяет святое имя или не повторяет 16 кругов, то это
благоприяный месяц, чтобы начать повторять несколько дополнительных кругов
или дополнительно жертвовать, или сделать что-то ещё. Например, они могут
пообещать посещать мангала-арати определенное время в течение этого месяца.

Конечно, уже прошло больше недели с начала месяца Вайшак, но мы всё ещё
можем получить благо от этого месяца, даже соблюдая один, два или три дня.
Чтобы мы ни делали, всё будет благотворно. Если мы будем соблюдать его на
протяжении двух недель, то это будет просто замечательно.

Пожалуйста, подумайте над тем, как бы вы могли улучшить своё преданное
служение в течение этого месяца вайшак. Особенно благоприятны такие дни, как
Нарасимха-чатурдаши и пурнима сразу после него.

Также благоприятен третий день растущей луны, 24 апреля, который называется
Акшая Трития или неразрушимый титхи (день). Акшая Трития - это день начала
Трета-юги. Говорится, что любое преданное служение или благотворительность в
этот день будет длиться вечно! Поэтому, пожалуйста, получите максимально
возможное благо от этого дня. Если сейчас вы ещё не получаете всю милость,
то это возможность увеличить ваше преданное служение и получить
дополнительную милость. Что-то приносит пользу в сотни раз больше, чем
обычно, тогда как что-то другое может дать намного больше - возможно даже в
миллионы раз.


Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Гаура Хари Бол!
Вся слава Шри Гуру и Гауранге!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Харе Кришна!
Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны.

Перейя по следующей ссылке, вы получите ежедневные цитаты из "Бхагавад-гиты
как она есть" Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады.

https://apps.facebook.com/bhagavadgitaquotes/

Это приложение для Фейсбука разработано по поручению Его Святейшества
Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджи, как его проповеднический инструмент для
обусловленных душ, проводящих время в Фейсбуке. В ближайшем будущем появится
много других программ для удовольствия тех, кто проповедует на Фейсбуке.

Виденье Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа:
В феврале 2012 года во время проведения Санги Лидеров ИСККОН Его
Святейшеству стало известно, что среди разных социальных сетей самое большое
(по количеству людей) влияние в мире имеет Фейсбук. Около 800 миллионов
человек имеют страницы в Фейсбуке.

Поэтому Его Святейшество начал спрашивать всех, кого он встречал:
ЕС ДПС ГМ: "У Вас есть страница в Фейсбуке?"
Преданный: "Да!"
ЕС ДПС ГМ:" Как много часов Вы проводите в Фейсбуке?"
Преданный:" Хмм.. 2 часа в день минимум", а некоторые отвечают: "Любую
свободную минуту". А кто-то говорит: "Я всегда доступен через Фейсбук".
____________________________________

Поэтому Гуру Махараджа решил добраться до Фейсбука. Он погрузился в него
очень глубоко. Он заставил нас изучить его досконально, и мы обнаружили, что
приложения к Фейсбуку могут привести в ИСККОН многих людей, поэтому мы стали
работать над ними. 2 месяца спустя приложения были готовы. Правда, oни все
еще требуют доработок. Комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады, лекции и другое будет
добавлено в ближайшем будущем...

https://apps.facebook.com/bhagavadgitaquotes/

Идея приложения такова: в вашем профиле каждый день будет появляться пост в
виде одной шлоки и ее перевода - таким образом, ваши друзья также увидят ее
в ленте новостей. А если они кликнут на вашу ленту, то это приложение будет
установлено в их профиле, и таким образом их друзья будут также видеть шлоки
из "Бхагавад-гиты". Так по всему Фейсбуку (как "вирусы") разойдутся шлоки из
"Бхагавад-гиты". Таким образом, даже наши друзья-карми могут заметить и
прочитать их, и когда-нибудь этот процесс чтения "Бхагавад-гиты" приведет их
в сознание Кришны.

В таком же стиле скоро мы запустим такие приложения, как "Цитаты Шрилы
Прабхупады", "Ведические мысли", "Слава месяца Дамодара",
"Шримад-Бхагаватам", "Чайтанья-Чаритамрита", "Комментарии Бхактиведанты",
"Бхакти-врикша". Таким образом, чтобы реализовать идеи ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами и
помочь ему в его проповеди в Фейсбуке, в ближайшее время будут запущены
несколько приложений.

Это - плод искренних усилий ЕМ Гхана-Шьямы Говинды прабху (Сидней), Гауранги
Прасада прабху (Ченнай), Вайшнавананды Нитая прабху (Бангалор)

Мы просим всех вайшнавов благословить этих прекрасных вайшнавов и молиться
за всех нас, чтобы мы могли все больше и лучше служить лотосным стопам
нашего любимого духовного учителя.

Пожалуйста, распространите эту информацию среди ваших друзей. Пусть их
друзья также получат благо. Спасибо Вам большое!


От имени команды тех. поддержки проповеди ЕС ДПС в Фейсбуке,

ваш вечный слуга,
Шьяма Расика дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Пожалуйста, примите мои дандаваты!

Пересылаю вам песню, которую ЕС Джаяпатака Свами предложил Шриле Прабхупаде
в этом году. Гуру Махараджа составил ее во время своего последнего тура по
Европе, Северной и Южной Америке в апреле 2012 г. Находясь в Гонконге, ЕС
Джаяпатака Свами объяснил в своих лекциях значение этой песни и что
вдохновило составить ее. Надеемся, это прославление Шрилы Прабхупады, его
неоценимого дара всему человечеству, которое излилось из сердца нашего
Гурудева, вдохновит всех нас в преданном служении Гуру Махарадже и наполнит
нас энтузиазмом в распространению миссии Господа Чайтаньи.

Тушти Мохан Кришна д.
===================================================================

Подношение Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами Шриле Прабхупаде

(1)
(яди) прабхупада на хаита табе ки хаита
(е) дживана бахита кише
нитай-гаурера апара каруна
ке дита сакала деше||

Если бы Шрила Прабхупада не пришёл, что произошло бы? Как бы мы прожили свою
жизнь? Кто распространил бы тогда безграничную милость Господа Нитьянанды и
Господа Гауранги по всему миру?


(2)
пашчатьера ята папи дурачари
шуньявади маявади |
тадера уддара карибаре мана
хена кон даянидхи ||

Какой другой сострадательный человек приложил бы столько усилий, чтобы
спасти негодяев, грешников, имперсоналистов и людей Запада, следующих
философии пустоты?


(3)
тадера никате кон джана аси
билайта харинам
сабхья джива рупе гадите тадера
ка хайта агуян

Кто еще дал бы им Харинаму? Кто еще преобразил бы их, сделав цивилизованными
людьми?


(4)
деше деше хари-виграха сева
арати ратри-дине |
ратха ятради махотсава саба
шикайта кон джане ||

Кто другой научил бы их, как безустанно поклоняться Господу Хари в форме
Божества, проводя Ему арати и исполняя для Него киртан. Кто научил бы их,
как проводить Ратха-ятру и другие большие фестивали?


(5)
гита-бхагавата чайтанья чарита
премамрита расасара |
ката на сундара сарала кария
ке буджхайта ара ||

"Бхагавад-гита", "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и "Чайтанья-чаритамрита" содержат в
себе саму суть нектарных вкусов любви к Богу. Кто другой объяснил бы эти
писания так ясно и  красиво?


(6)
ката каста сахи прита мане рахи
ке ва дита харинам |
ке дита модера пури вриндавана
маяпура мата дхам ||

Кто другой перенёс бы все трудности и распространял бы Харинаму с радостным
сердцем? Кто подарил бы нам святые дхамы, такие как Маяпур, Вриндаван и
Джаганнатха-Пури?


(7)
парама мангала шри чайтанья маха-
прабхура шикша дхана |
ачаре прачаре сада амадере
ке карита нийоджана ||

Учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху - это самое большое и благоприятное
сокровище. Кто другой занял бы нас постоянной практикой и проповедью этого
учения?


(8)
премакалпатару нитай-гаурера
крипа кана лабхибаре |
ниравадхи джая-патака хридая
томаре шарана каре ||

Шри Шри Нитай-Гаура - это деревья, исполняющие желание любви к Богу. В
ожидании капли Их милости, сердце Джаяпатаки непрестанно принимает прибежище
у Вашей Божественной Милости.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Послание Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа по случаю Джанмаштами-2012
*
Мои дорогие духовные дети, все другие члены нашей духовной семьи и
благожелатели,

пожалуйста, примите мои наилучшие пожелания. Я молю Господа Кришну о вашем
быстром и неуклонном продвижении в сознании Кришны.

Вся слава А.Ч. Бхактиведанте Свами Шриле Прабхупаде, ачарье-основателю
ИСККОН!

Сегодня, 10 августа в Шри Маяпур-дхаме мы отмечаем благоприятный день
явления Шри Кришны в этот мир, Шри Кришна Джанмаштами.

Низойдя из Своей духовной обители Голоки Вриндаваны, Господь Кришна
благословил эту планету. Индия облагодетельствована в особой мере, поскольку
Господь разыгрывал Свои игры именно здесь. Надеюсь, что вы провели этот
день, слушая, памятуя и прославляя трансцендентые имени, качества и игры
Кришны.

Благословениями Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами
Прабхупады, у нас есть возможность получить милость Господа Кришны
посредством бхакти-йоги. Редко кому удается стать на этот путь, но по
милости Шри Кришны Чайтаньи и Господа Нитьянанды, этот метод бхакти-йоги
стал доступен и распространяется во всем мире.

Это особенно благоприятный день для пробуждения нашей экстатической любви к
Господу Кришне. В этот день мы молимся за начинающих преданных, которым еще
предстоит пробудить эту любовь, и даем им благословения - "Кришне матир
асту". Мы также возносим молитвы и за тех, кто уже достиг высот в своем
преданном служении, с тем, чтобы они могли продолжать его непрерывно. Мы
также даем им благословения - "Кришне матир асту", о чем наставлял и на что
уполномочил нас Господь Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Ваш вечный благожелатель,

Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

*Послание Гуру Махараджи с описанием событий в июле-августе 2012*

Мои дорогие дикша- и шикша-ученики, принявшие прибежище, стремящиеся стать
учениками и доброжелатели,*

Пожалуйста, примите мои благословения.* Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!
*
В июле 2012, после пребывания в Маяпуре, я поехал в Сербию для участия в
национальном фестивале. Это было мое первое посещение Сербии за последние
четыре года. Преданные из Боснии, Хорватии, Словении и других мест приехали
увидеться со мной. Опыт общения с ними был совершенно замечательный.

Преданные оказали*мне очень хороший прием. Весь фестиваль восторг просто
переполнял меня, особенно от общения с Шачинанданой Махараджей, Бхакти
Вайбхавой Махараджей, Бир Кришной Махараджей, Прахладанандой Махараджей,
Кадамба Кананой Махараджей и другими.

После Сербии я поехал на российский летний Фестиваль бхакти-врикши в Москве.
В нем приняли участие приблизительно две или три тысячи преданных. Это был
прекрасный фестиваль, в программе которого была Ратха-ятра, киртаны и
спектаклм. Все преданные привезли свои Божества. Их были сотни: Гаура-Нитай,
Джаганнатха, Баладева, Субхадра и Радха-Кришна! Расположившись на алтаре,
все Они милостиво давали даршан и принимали поклонение.

Я дал несколько лекций. Нару Гопал дас и 'Маяпур Чандрас' проводили
киртаны. Они также исполнили песню, которую я написал как подношение Шриле
Прабхупаде к его Вьяса-пудже в этом году, и прочитали ее перевод. Это был
великолепный опыт - находиться вместе с преданными из России, СНГ и других
близлежащих стран.

После этого я поехал в Великобританию, Бирмингем, для участия в Ратха-ятре.
Праздник посетил мэр Бирмингема со своей замечательной супругой. На
празднике было очень многолюдно. В своей речи я упомянул, что Бирмингем
является самым большим городом в Британии.* Кто-то хотел поправить меня,
утверждая, что Лондон - самый большой. Я ответил: “Нет, Бирмингем. ” Мэр
радостно улыбнулся и сказал: “Да, Бирмингем является самым большим. Лондон
поделен на многие административные районы, такие как Гринвич,
Вестминстер,... этот район, тот район. Поэтому Лондон как таковой не так уж
велик".

Во всебританском Фестивале бхакти-врикши также участвовало много преданных.
К счастью, к этому времени инфекция ног прошла и я смог поучаствовать во
всех программах. Было замечательно побывать на всех этих праздниках!
Пять месяцев я провожу в Маяпуре и приблизительно четыре месяца в моей
зоне.*Три месяца я посещаю другие места по всему миру, которые представляют
интерес или где у меня есть ученики.*Если вы живете за пределами моей зоны,
и хотите, чтобы я к вам приехал, напишите, пожалуйста, моим секретарям: Его
Милости Махаварахе дасу и Его Милости Эканатхе Гауре дасу.*Они скажут вам,
что необходимо для моего визита.

Наступление Джанмаштами мы должны ознаменовывать особым преданием себя
Высшей Душе и Высшей Божественной Личности, Шри Кришне. Шри Кришна - причина
всех причин, Его тело исполнено вечного блаженства и знания –
сат-чид-ананда. Мы же мельчайшие частицы Кришны, и поэтому никогда не сможем
сравниться с Ним или превзойти Его. Мы должны принять прибежище у Кришны, а
также у Нитай-Гауранги, которые являются наиболее милостивым проявлением
Кришны, с тем, чтобы мы могли получить Его милость и пробудить нашу
естественную любовь. Мы любим столько всего в этом материальном мире. Вся
эта любовь временна, и жизнь последующая отличается от предыдущей. Однако,
если мы любим Кришну, тогда естественным образом любим и всех остальных.
Этому учил Шрила Прабхупада. Поэтому мы должны попытаться пробудить нашу
любовь к Кришне.

Я очень хочу, чтобы ученики следовали регулирующим принципам очень строго и
повторяли шестнадцать кругов, или больше, в соответствии со своей дневной
нормой. Повторение святого имени изменит наше мировоззрение и позволит нам
развить духовное видение. Майа всегда проверяет нас, чтобы убедиться,
действительно ли мы искренни. Мы можем не пройти такие
проверки, если не нашли убежище у Кришны. Кришна обещает в "Бхагавад-гите",
что, если мы предадимся Ему, Он выведет нас из этой материальной энергии и
приведет к Себе, в Свою духовную обитель. Шрила Прабхупада – настоящий
представитель Господа Кришны и ученической преемственности. Поэтому мы
принимаем у него прибежище. Наша ученическая преемственность позволяет нам
прийти к лотосным стопам Господа Кришны. А Радха и Кришна - величайшее,
конечное благо. Этому учил Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Я забочусь о том, чтобы ученики были хорошо вооружены в борьбе против майи.
Для этого был создан мой архив. Я хочу экипировать вас всех наилучшим
образом. Теперь мои лекции и видео оцифровываются, чтобы вы легко могли
использовть их - или бесплатно, или приобретя по минимальной стоимости,
чтобы покрыть расходы. Мы надеемся, что вы воспользуетесь преимуществом
этого архива лекций и видео для своего духовного роста.

У нас есть страница в Facebook под названием JPS Live, где вы можете
получить различную информацию, прослушать аудио и просмотреть фото и видео.
Кроме того, недавно мы сделали ее доступной на различных языках - испанском,
бенгальском, русском, хинди и тамильском. Мы собираемся сделать ее и на
других языках также, поскольку находятся преданные, которые берут на себя
ответственность за каждый язык. Я надеюсь видеть Вас в Facebook, JPS Live. В
дополнение к социальной сети Facebook, мы также используем Твиттер. В
будущем я хочу использовать эту социальную сеть более активно.

По случаю Джанмаштами и Вьяса-пуджи Его Божественной Милости, А.Ч.
Бхактиведанты Шрилы Прабупады, мы хотим пожелать Вам счастливого
замечательного празднования этих важных событий. Хари бол!
*
На подходе особый месяц. Он наступает раз в три года. В ведическом
календаре, который является лунным календарем, - триста пятьдесят пять дней,
тогда как в солнечном календаре триста шестьдесят пять дней. Чтобы нагнать
солнечный календарь, в лунный календарь каждые три года, а точнее через
каждые 32 месяца, включают дополнительный месяц. Этому месяцу
покровительствует Сам Господь Кришна. Он назвал его Своим именем -
Пурушоттама. Этот месяц совершенно особенный для духовного продвижения.
Любая духовная деятельность в этом месяце приносит многократное благо.
Поэтому, мы должны воспользоваться особой милостью Господа, которую Он
дарует в этом месяце, и использовать все возможные средства для нашего
духовного прогресса.

В этом году месяц Пурушоттама наступает после Джанмаштами и перед
Радхаштами. Поэтому в этом году между Джанмаштами и Радхаштами, вместо
обычных пятнадцати дней, оказывается полтора месяца. Пожалуйста, соблюдайте
месяц Пурушоттама и, если у вас еще нет описания его проведения, вы сможете
узнать о нем из нашей рассылки.

Ваш вечный благожелатель,

Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Ilona

Харе Кришна, Дорогие преданные,

Подскажите пожалуйста - где можно послушать лекции Гуру махараджа с переводом на русский язык? Может быть есть где-то архивы?

спасибо
Илона

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Ilona вот тут можно послушать 
http://istinaved.ru/djayapataka-svami.html

----------


## Ilona

> Ilona вот тут можно послушать 
> http://istinaved.ru/djayapataka-svami.html


Спасибо большое!
Харе Кришна

----------


## Свeта

> Дорогие преданные,
> 
> Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Гуру Махарадже! Слава Шриле
> Прабхупаде!
> 
> Гуру Махараджа сейчас в Коимбаторе. Несколько дней назад он приехал туда из
> Австралии. Сейчас он проходит там лечение пиявками. Оно продлится 6 дней. На
> тело Гуру Махараджи кладут 5 пиявок. Они отсасывают только плохую кровь.
> Когда мы спросили Гуру Махараджу, больно ли ему, он ответил, что не очень.
> ...


 а подскажите пож-ста как дословно переводится имя Дханвантари?

----------


## Ольга С.

> а подскажите пож-ста как дословно переводится имя Дханвантари?


Только это удалось найти http://modern-dictionary.info/Соврем...вантари

----------


## Свeта

*Ольга С.* спасибо интересный перевод!

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Из Фэйсбука

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Харе Кришна!
Мы скоро собираемся проводить Вьяса-пуджу ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху, и там планируется пушпанджали. И для этого необходима пранама-мантры ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа. Не могли бы вы поделиться текстом и переводом?

----------


## Danil

> Харе Кришна!
> Мы скоро собираемся проводить Вьяса-пуджу ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандры Чарана Прабху, и там планируется пушпанджали. И для этого необходима пранама-мантры ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа. Не могли бы вы поделиться текстом и переводом?


http://jps-disciples.narod.ru/doc/pranama_JPS.zip

Пранама-мантра  Шриле Джаяпатаке Свами

нама ом вишну-падайа
кришна прештхайа бху тале
шримате шрила джайапатака-
свамин ити намине

нама ачарьяпадайа
нитай-крипа–прадайине
гаура-катха–дхама-дайа
нагара-грама–тарине

намах – я кланяюсь;
ачарьяпадайа  - тому, кто предан служению, желаниям,  наставлениям и лотосным стопам Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады и предыдущих ачарьев;
нитай –  Господа Нитьянанды;
крипа – милость;
прадайине – щедро раздает;
гаура – Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху;
катха – славит наставления;
дхама – духовная обитель; дайа – милостиво дает;
нагара-грама – всем жителям городов и деревень;
тарине – спасая от материального рабства;

Я в почтении склоняюсь перед моим духовным учителем Шрилой Джаяпатакой Махараджем. Он всецело посвятил себя миссии Шрилы Прабхупады и ачарьев. Он с верой служит их лотосным стопам. Он щедро раздает милость Господа Нитьянанды Прабху, и куда бы он ни пошел, он без устали рассказывает о божественных играх Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Его наставлениях и обители. Так он проповедует сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне, освобождая людей от несчастья материализма.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Спасибо большое!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> нама ом вишну-падайа
> кришна прештхайа бху тале
> шримате шрила джайапатака-
> свамин ити намине


Только без "шрила". Правильно: "шримате джаяпатака свамин".

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

* О вайшнавских взаимоотношениях*
******************************************************************

  Джаяпатака Махараджа очень сильно впечатлил и меня. Может быть, потому что у него был особый статус жителя Святой Дхамы... Я заметил, что он жил какой-то внутренней жизнью, что он находился в каком-то процессе.

 Впервые я встретил Джаяпатаку Махараджу в Маяпуре в 1990-91 году. Предыдущая группа, вернувшись из Индии, уже поделилась с нами своими впечатлениями. И в особенности они много говорили о Джаяпатаке Махарадже и его поразительной личности.

 Джаяпатака Махараджа очень сильно впечатлил и меня. Может быть, потому что у него был особый статус жителя Святой Дхамы... Я заметил, что он жил какой-то внутренней жизнью, что он находился в каком-то процессе. Он был первым, кто дал мне понять, что человек может иметь глубокий духовный опыт в Сознании Кришны. 

 Я не знаю, как мне удалось в нём это увидеть, но это сильно привлекло меня – его духовность, его энергия благожелательности. Сейчас, когда мы так много от него получаем, мы можем чувствовать, как эта энергия исходит от него. Очень интересно то, что в его присутствии человек забывает, чьим учеником он является на самом деле. Он ощущает широту его взглядов, его благость, милость и всеобъемлющую любовь, в которой мы так сильно нуждаемся.

 Я помню, как мы попросили его дать лекцию для русских – всем хотелось услышать Джаяпатаку Махараджу. В то время проходили заседания Джи-Би-Си, и он был занят. Но мы все же пришли на встречу с ним в его маленький дом (на крыше здания Лотоса). Мы попали в удивительный мир. Там висели тяжелые качели с подушками и валиками по краям. Его знаменитый посох тоже стоял там. Всё было изумительно. Было 10 или 11 часов вечера. Он появился и увидел группу русских. Он выглядел уставшим, однако улыбнулся и сказал: «Пойдёмте со мной». Мы с энтузиазмом сели на крыше. 

 Нас было 50 человек. Всё было экзотично: Маяпур, луна и Джаяпатака Махараджа. Он взял огромные караталы, и начался удивительный киртан. Все мы погрузились в другое измерение: он просто продолжал играть на караталах и все находились в состоянии духовного экстаза. Затем он спросил: «О чём вы хотите услышать?» «Об играх Господа Чайтаньи». Я помню, что он рассказывал простые истории, которые мы все знали, но рассказывал с таким чувством, как будто-бы сам их непосредственно видел и переживал, и преданные через него ощутили те же сильные эмоции. Все мы были ошеломлены. И кто-то сказал: «Пожалуйста, приезжайте в Москву!» 
 Позже мы поняли, что он уже много думал о России и хотел поехать туда.

 Затем, насколько я помню, в 1996 году он приезжал в Санкт-Петербург, Москву и другие города. Он рассказал нам о шикша-гуру, что в то время было революционной идеей. Мы были уверены, что достаточно иметь дикша-гуру. Теперь, конечно, думается по другому. Мы должны иметь возможность общения с более широким кругом преданных и гуру. ИСККОН был основан именно с этой целью – дать возможность более широкого общения по всему миру. И я думаю, что Джаяпатака Махараджа сыграл огромную роль в развитии ИСККОНа, поскольку он расширил наше представление о шикше.

 Мне кажется, что он говорил о новой стадии развития ИСККОНа в России и старался это внедрить. В его присутствии мы забыли, кем являемся, и это помогло нам. На своём собственном примере он установил принцип более широких отношений в ИСККОНе.
 Я могу видеть, что он именно так подходит к людям, не делая различий между преданными – его это ученик или нет, – он просто помогает тем, кто в этом нуждается. У него есть очень личностный подход к каждому, что, на мой взгляд, является огромным шагом в развитии ИСККОНа. 

 Он очень сильно помог мне в моей духовной жизни; практически, он спас меня в очень тяжёлой ситуации. И он помогает и поддерживает многих преданных: своих учеников или учеников других гуру. Замечательно, что в ИСККОНе есть такие преданные как он.

 Затем он стал приезжать в Россию каждый год и начал развивать программу нама-хатты. Это не один из тех грандиозных проектов, к которым мы, русские, привыкли – когда предпринимается нечто великое, и затем оно не осуществляется. Скорее, он предлагает делать множество небольших хороших дел без какого-либо риска их провала. У этой программы крепкий фундамент и всё необходимое: желание обратиться к другим людям, проповедовать, поддерживать дух нама-хатты, встречать гостей и давать им прасад, общаться с преданными. 

 Это совершенно естественная программа. Сейчас хорошо известно, что наш официальный статус – это не организация, не строительство храмов, не печатание и распространение книг, не внешние показатели нашего успеха, но именно наши вайшнавские взаимоотношения. И в основе этих взаимоотношений лежит нама-хатта. Она не зависит от места, времени и обстоятельств. У этой программы великое будущее.

 Даже короткие встречи с Джаяпатакой Махараджей интересны, поскольку в них он уделяет вам искреннее и пристальное внимание. Я чувствую, что он мой отец, и многие люди ощущают то же самое. Благодаря ему я всё ещё в ИСККОНе. Я могу выносить любые трудности в ИСККОНе и несовершенства нашего движения, потому что есть такие личности, с которыми возможно продвигаться вперёд, люди за пределами этих несовершенств. Рядом с ним я просто понимаю, в каком направлении нужно идти и что такое настоящая духовная жизнь.

 Когда Харикеша Махараджа ушёл из движения, наступило трудное время. В России у него было много учеников, и для всех них это был сильный удар. Впервые кто-либо из гуру оставил своих учеников. Сначала это был кошмар, в особенности в Санкт-Петербурге: ИСККОН буквально раскололся и было трудно понять, как опять сделать его единым. И тогда Джаяпатака Махараджа начал приезжать в российские города. 

 Два раза он ездил на встречу с Харикешей Махараджей, пытаясь вернуть его назад, и он проявил любовь, заботу и внимание по отношению к его ученикам. Он не говорил о политике, он просто проявлял любовь к каждому – к Харикеше Махарадже, к его ученикам и к остальным людям. Хотя он спас многих преданных, многие другие всё же ушли из движения.

 Я также с большой любовью вспоминаю его лекции. Когда он говорит, кажется, что воздух вокруг него меняется, становясь плотнее, и даже если вы неофит, вы можете ощутить присутствие Господа Чайтаньи, можете почувствовать Его лилы как реальность. Каждый раз когда я вижу его, я вспоминаю его лекции, лилы Господа Чайтаньи и атмосферу Маяпура. Он пытается распространить эту атмосферу Маяпура повсюду в мире. Маяпур Дхама – это место, где милость Господа Чайтаньи безгранична. Поэтому Джаяпатака Махараджа не устанавливает границ своей милости и не лишает кого-либо этой милости. Он раздаёт каждому свою энергию и дух санкиртаны.

 Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху.

 (Интервью взяла Лиланандини деви даси, Москва, 2002 год. 
 Перевод с английского- Лила Вриндавана деви даси, Маяпур)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Лекция Гуру Махараджи по Шримад-Бхагаватам в день Вьяса-пуджи


Существует огромное множество истинных гуру и различных духовных организаций. Однако найти именно ту, которая дает преданность Кришне, чистую любовь к Нему, очень сложно, и если каким-то образом человек сталкивается с такой организацией, то это действительно особая милость Сверхдуши. Так какова же роль гуру как представителя Кришны? Его долг заключается в том, чтобы следовать своему гуру и всегда быть занятым в преданном служении, и тогда к его большому изумлению Кришна руководит через него. Гуру привлекает людей и занимает их служением Кришне, позже такие преданные становятся уполномоченными проповедовать. Так мы можем видеть как наши распространители книг общаются с людьми на улице и, распространяя им книги, делают их преданными. Кришна действует подобным образом через Своих преданных, особенно тех, кто искренне предался Ему, как «слуга слуги слуги слуг» - «гопих бхартух пада камалайор дас дас ану дасах».Господь Чайтанья учил нас находиться в умонастроении слуга слуги, и тогда Кришна будет действовать через нас и проливать Свою особую милость различным обусловленным душам.

Мы очень удачливы, так как каким-то образом смогли познакомиться с Движением Сознания Кришны, со Шрилой Прабхупадой и его представителями. Таким образом мы хотим быть вовлечены в чистое преданное служение и быть инструментом в руках Господа. Арджуна воевал на поле битвы Курукшетра. Он был главнокомандующим со стороны Пандавов. На другой стороне была огромная армия и опытные командующие. Но им пришлось много раз сменять главного – Бхишму, Дроначарью, Карну, потому что Арджуна был нимиттаматреной – слугой в руках Господа Кришны. Когда битва закончилась, Кришна сказал Арджуне первому покинуть колесницу и отойти подальше, затем Кришна и Сам сошел с колесницы. В тот же момент колесница взорвалась и загорелась, и вскоре превратилась в пепел. Кришна объяснил, что в колесницу было запущено столько проклятий и орудий, что только Его личное присутствие смогло защитить колесницу. Но как только Кришна снизошёл с колесницы, то защита сразу пропала, и от колесницы ничего не осталось, только пепел. Так и мы должны держать Кришну в своем сердце. Мы должны быть инструментом в Его руках. Мы можем делать это, служа нашим дикша- и шикша- гуру. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что он был и тем и другим для своих учеников. Сейчас у преданного может быть дикша- гуру, а также один или несколько шикша-гуру.

Однажды он рассказал нам, что секрет успеха состоит в том, чтобы удовлетворить предыдущих ачарьев. Он дал пример того, как каждый духовный учитель служил Шри Навадвип Дхаме. И конечно, Шрила Прабхупада хотел видеть здесь город и величественный храм – Храм Ведического Планетариума. Он говорил, что хочет сделать скромную попытку и внести свой вклад в развитие святой дхамы. Затем он добавил, что он очень благодарен тем преданным, которые помогают ему развивать Навадвипу Дхаму. Затем он «проглотил язык», он не мог говорить, и лишь слёзы текли из его глаз. Мы поняли, что это очень важно для него. Он хотел удовлетворить предыдущих ачарьев. И мы в свою очередь очень благодарны Храму Ведического Планетариума за возможность внести свой вклад в служение Дхаме. Так, каждый желающий может внести вклад в 1 квадратный фут, это обойдется вам в 7000 рупий. За эти деньги ваше имя будет занесено в книгу, которая будет всегда находиться рядом с Божествами. Я очень счастлив, что каждый в моем офисе уже внес свой вклад в один квадратный фут. 
У меня также есть и другое служение. Надеюсь, Шрила Прабхупада будет удовлетворен. Подобным образом у Шрила Прабхупады было много программ, где мы можем заняться служением. В отношении гуру-парампары – мы должны стараться занять свой ум, тело, чувства и речь в служении предыдущим ачарьям. 

Так как мы знаем из этого текста, что гуру является представителем Кришны, то его нельзя оскорблять или критиковать. Его следует воспринимать как милость Господа, как слуга Личности Бога. Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога и Он принимает все служение, а гуру – Его слуга, который служит Господу. Такой гуру очень дорог Кришне, связан с Ним и не отличен от Него. Но духовный учитель не может подражать Господу. Он не во всех отношениях равен Господу. Иногда ученики пишут, что вы как антарьями – вы знаете всё. Кришна – антарьями. По милости Кришны гуру может узнать что-то о своих учениках. Но он не тождественен Господу. Кришна знает всё. Он знает, что происходит во всех бесчисленных Вселенных. А мы лишь можем знать, что происходит с некоторыми из наших учеников. Но ученики должны сообщать гуру о своих проблемах, а не думать, что он антарьями и поэтому и так всё знает. Духовный учитель дорог Господу, потому что он служит преданному преданного преданного Господа Кришны. Но он не Бог, в том смысле, что он не знает всего, он не может делать всего. Если Кришна захочет, Он может проявить мистические ситуации через духовного учителя.

Однажды я был на программе в Калькутте и там прославляли Шрила Прабхупаду как шакти-авеша-аватару. Шрила Прабхупада ничего не сказал против. Я тоже заметил, что у него была такая сила, как будто Господь всегда находился позади него. Однако он вел себя очень смиренно, приняв положение ачарьи. Ачарья – это тот, кто служит, и этим служением он завоевывает милость Господа. Он особенно сведущ в шастрах, он живет в соответствии с ними и занимает своих учеников соответственно им. Это то, как действовал Шрила Прабхупада. Мы пытаемся следовать его примеру, так как Шрила Прабхупада сказал нам действовать как он. И он показал как это сделать на своём примере. Шрила Прабхупада Ки Джая!

Есть замечательная лекция Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура по этому тексту. Но нет времени зачитать её. Мы опубликуем её, и вы сможете прочитать. Он говорит там, что думают о человеке, сидящем на высокой асане: «Посмотрите на это животное. Он принимает столько почестей, раздулся весь из себя!» Затем Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати объясняет, что это приказ Господа Чайтаньи – «йаре декхо таре кахо кришна упадеш/ амара агьяйа гуру таре еи деш» («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила 7.128) – «следуй Моему приказу, стань гуру и освобождай людей на этой земле». Он объясняет, как выполнить приказ, который дал ему его гуру. Таким образом, пыль со стоп его гуру может освободить миллиарды людей и исполнить приказ, на выполнение которого он отдал всю свою жизнь. 
Я просто пересказал, это очень интересная статья, которая показывает верное умонастроение. А сейчас пришло время приветствия наших Божеств, на этом я остановлюсь.

(Транскрибировано Шри Садашивананда Дасом. Благодарим Маяпур ТВ за трансляцию. На сайте Маяпур ТВ можно просмотреть лекцию в разделе архивов.)

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Положение духовного учителя - служить Господу и занять своих учеников в служении Господу.


Шрила Прабхупада принес послание предыдущих ачарьев и полностью посвятил себя выполнению наставлений своего духовного учителя. Я помню как однажды, обсуждая какой-то момент, он сказал: "Мой духовный учитель всегда рядом со мной". Он сказал это с такой убежденностью. Воочию он видел и чувствовал Его Божественную Милость Шрилу Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати Тхакура рядом с собой. Мы пытаемся следовать по его стопам - но это лишь скромная попытка.

В этом стихе говорится, что Верховная Личность Бога проливает Свою милость через гуру. Как это происходит, остается загадкой. Это происходит посредством духовной энергии Господа. Человек повсюду ищет ответы на важные вопросы, и в процессе поисков Кришна направляет его или ее к истинному духовному учителю, который дает ему или ей прибежище. Так человек начинает заниматься преданным служением Господу Кришне. Тем не менее, гуру не должен думать, что он во всех отношениях равен Верховному Господу. Он является лишь Его представителем, через которого Кришна дает Свою милость. Он может знать, а может и нет, как это происходит.

В последнее сафари, я немного общался с некоторыми семьями. И каким то образом, глава одной семьи, который совсем не воспевал святое имя и даже не интересовался им, пообщавшись со мной, вдохновился воспевать два круга. Как это произошло? Я воспринял это как милость Шрилы Прабхупады и Господа. Несколько лет назад я посещал Европу, и одна леди попросила благословений. В то время у меня была трость, и я просто бережно дотронулся ею до головы девушки. Я и не думал бить её! А она упала без сознания. Позвали доктора, а девушка, придя в себя, улыбнулась и сказала: "Вы - мой гуру". Как это произошло, я не знаю. Таким образом, происходят странные вещи. Но мы должны принимать их как милость Господа. Так и я, искал повсюду что-то. Каким-то образом я вступил в контакт с преданными, и они направили меня к Шриле Прабхупаде. Я принял это как особую милость Господа.

Существует огромное множество истинных гуру и различных духовных организаций. Однако найти именно ту, которая дает преданность Кришне, чистую любовь к Нему, очень сложно, и если каким-то образом человек сталкивается с такой организацией, то это действительно особая милость Сверхдуши. Так какова же роль гуру как представителя Кришны? Его долг заключается в том, чтобы следовать своему гуру и всегда быть занятым в преданном служении, и тогда к его большому изумлению Кришна руководит через него. Гуру привлекает людей и занимает их служением Кришне, позже такие преданные становятся уполномоченными проповедовать. Так мы можем видеть как наши распространители книг общаются с людьми на улице и, распространяя им книги, делают их преданными. Кришна действует подобным образом через Своих преданных, особенно тех, кто искренне предался Ему, как «слуга слуги слуги слуг» - «гопих бхартух пада камалайор дас дас ану дасах».Господь Чайтанья учил нас находиться в умонастроении слуга слуги, и тогда Кришна будет действовать через нас и проливать Свою особую милость различным обусловленным душам.

Мы очень удачливы, так как каким-то образом смогли познакомиться с Движением Сознания Кришны, со Шрилой Прабхупадой и его представителями. Таким образом мы хотим быть вовлечены в чистое преданное служение и быть инструментом в руках Господа. Арджуна воевал на поле битвы Курукшетра. Он был главнокомандующим со стороны Пандавов. На другой стороне была огромная армия и опытные командующие. Но им пришлось много раз сменять главного – Бхишму, Дроначарью, Карну, потому что Арджуна был нимиттаматреной – слугой в руках Господа Кришны. Когда битва закончилась, Кришна сказал Арджуне первому покинуть колесницу и отойти подальше, затем Кришна и Сам сошел с колесницы. В тот же момент колесница взорвалась и загорелась, и вскоре превратилась в пепел. Кришна объяснил, что в колесницу было запущено столько проклятий и орудий, что только Его личное присутствие смогло защитить колесницу. Но как только Кришна снизошёл с колесницы, то защита сразу пропала, и от колесницы ничего не осталось, только пепел. Так и мы должны держать Кришну в своем сердце. Мы должны быть инструментом в Его руках. Мы можем делать это, служа нашим дикша- и шикша- гуру. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что он был и тем и другим для своих учеников. Сейчас у преданного может быть дикша- гуру, а также один или несколько шикша-гуру.

Однажды он рассказал нам, что секрет успеха состоит в том, чтобы удовлетворить предыдущих ачарьев. Он дал пример того, как каждый духовный учитель служил Шри Навадвип Дхаме. И конечно, Шрила Прабхупада хотел видеть здесь город и величественный храм – Храм Ведического Планетариума. Он говорил, что хочет сделать скромную попытку и внести свой вклад в развитие святой дхамы. Затем он добавил, что он очень благодарен тем преданным, которые помогают ему развивать Навадвипу Дхаму. Затем он «проглотил язык», он не мог говорить, и лишь слёзы текли из его глаз. Мы поняли, что это очень важно для него. Он хотел удовлетворить предыдущих ачарьев. И мы в свою очередь очень благодарны Храму Ведического Планетариума за возможность внести свой вклад в служение Дхаме. Так, каждый желающий может внести вклад в 1 квадратный фут, это обойдется вам в 7000 рупий. За эти деньги ваше имя будет занесено в книгу, которая будет всегда находиться рядом с Божествами. Я очень счастлив, что каждый в моем офисе уже внес свой вклад в один квадратный фут. 
У меня также есть и другое служение. Надеюсь, Шрила Прабхупада будет удовлетворен. Подобным образом у Шрила Прабхупады было много программ, где мы можем заняться служением. В отношении гуру-парампары – мы должны стараться занять свой ум, тело, чувства и речь в служении предыдущим ачарьям. 

Так как мы знаем из этого текста, что гуру является представителем Кришны, то его нельзя оскорблять или критиковать. Его следует воспринимать как милость Господа, как слуга Личности Бога. Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога и Он принимает все служение, а гуру – Его слуга, который служит Господу. Такой гуру очень дорог Кришне, связан с Ним и не отличен от Него. Но духовный учитель не может подражать Господу. Он не во всех отношениях равен Господу. Иногда ученики пишут, что вы как антарьями – вы знаете всё. Кришна – антарьями. По милости Кришны гуру может узнать что-то о своих учениках. Но он не тождественен Господу. Кришна знает всё. Он знает, что происходит во всех бесчисленных Вселенных. А мы лишь можем знать, что происходит с некоторыми из наших учеников. Но ученики должны сообщать гуру о своих проблемах, а не думать, что он антарьями и поэтому и так всё знает. Духовный учитель дорог Господу, потому что он служит преданному преданного преданного Господа Кришны. Но он не Бог, в том смысле, что он не знает всего, он не может делать всего. Если Кришна захочет, Он может проявить мистические ситуации через духовного учителя.

Однажды я был на программе в Калькутте и там прославляли Шрила Прабхупаду как шакти-авеша-аватару. Шрила Прабхупада ничего не сказал против. Я тоже заметил, что у него была такая сила, как будто Господь всегда находился позади него. Однако он вел себя очень смиренно, приняв положение ачарьи. Ачарья – это тот, кто служит, и этим служением он завоевывает милость Господа. Он особенно сведущ в шастрах, он живет в соответствии с ними и занимает своих учеников соответственно им. Это то, как действовал Шрила Прабхупада. Мы пытаемся следовать его примеру, так как Шрила Прабхупада сказал нам действовать как он. И он показал как это сделать на своём примере. Шрила Прабхупада Ки Джая!

Есть замечательная лекция Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура по этому тексту. Но нет времени зачитать её. Мы опубликуем её, и вы сможете прочитать. Он говорит там, что думают о человеке, сидящем на высокой асане: «Посмотрите на это животное. Он принимает столько почестей, раздулся весь из себя!» Затем Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати объясняет, что это приказ Господа Чайтаньи – «йаре декхо таре кахо кришна упадеш/ амара агьяйа гуру таре еи деш» («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила 7.128) – «следуй Моему приказу, стань гуру и освобождай людей на этой земле». Он объясняет, как выполнить приказ, который дал ему его гуру. Таким образом, пыль со стоп его гуру может освободить миллиарды людей и исполнить приказ, на выполнение которого он отдал всю свою жизнь. 
Я просто пересказал, это очень интересная статья, которая показывает верное умонастроение. А сейчас пришло время приветствия наших Божеств, на этом я остановлюсь.

(Транскрибировано Шри Садашивананда Дасом. Благодарим Маяпур ТВ за трансляцию. На сайте Маяпур ТВ можно просмотреть лекцию в разделе архивов.)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вопрос: Среди десяти оскорблений Святого Имени, самое последнее – продолжать иметь материальные привязанности, даже если вы повторяете мантру Харе Кришна. Как избавиться от этих материальных привязанностей?

ЕС Джаяпатака Свами: Конечно же, пока вы живёте в этом материальном мире вы получаете определённое количество чувственных наслаждений. Вы не можете избежать этого. Наши чувства устроены так, что те вещи, которые нам нравятся – приносят нам удовольствие, а те, которые нам не нравятся – причиняют нам боль. Это как яд. Однажды кому-то, ради науки, пришлось записать какой на вкус цианид. Поэтому он попробовал его, написал «S» и умер. Так что на вкус он может быть сладкий (англ. “sweet”), кислый (англ. “sour”) или солёный (англ. “salty”). Мы не знаем! Поэтому мы не хотим потратить нашу жизнь впустую таким образом. 
Если мы знаем, что Святое Имя даст нам высший вкус, то это означает, что мы не думаем, что материальные вещи смогут дать нам прибежище. Как, например, когда вы едите, вы чувствуете себя хорошо. Вы не можете этого избежать. Если вы съедите очень много, то вам станет плохо, не так ли? Таким же образом какое-то количество счастья неизбежно. Если вы грихастха, у вас есть дети, вы также можете испытывать счастье в общении со своей женой. Со временем, конечно, всё в этом материальном мире перемешивается. И когда ваш ребёнок заболевает, вы испытываете беспокойство: «Что делать? Мой ребёнок заболел». Вы везёте его в больницу, встречаетесь с доктором, и скоро ребёнок будет в порядке. 
Точно так же есть счастье и несчастье. Кришна говорит, что мы должны проявлять терпение к этому материальному миру. «Ситошна сукха дукха да» . Так же как есть зима и лето. Есть счастье и несчастье. Преданный не должен задумываться о том, что это важные вещи. Они не вечны. Как, например, Ришабха Дев. Он позвал своих 100 сыновей и сказал им стать сознающими Кришну, потому что человек, сознающий Кришну, может получить бесконечное духовное счастье. Но в материальном мире вы как собаки и свиньи, которые так же наслаждают свои чувства. Иногда они получают удовольствие, иногда они страдают. Поэтому, мы просто не воспринимаем чувственные наслаждения серьёзно. Мы не можем избежать каких-то основных вещей, но это не значит, что мы думаем, что они являются конечной целью. Таково наше понимание и мы одинаково относимся к счастью и страданиям. 

Коимбатор, Апрель 2011

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Почему Джаяпатака Махарадж не бывает в Украине? :doom:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Почему Джаяпатака Махарадж не бывает в Украине?


1. он болеет
2. его туда не приглашают

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> 1. он болеет
> 2. его туда не приглашают


Почему Его не приглашают?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Почему Его не приглашают?


этот вопрос следует задать руководству организации в Украине...

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> этот вопрос следует задать руководству организации в Украине...


никто никогда не задавал этот вопрос? :doom:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> никто никогда не задавал этот вопрос?


не слышал

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> никто никогда не задавал этот вопрос?


Как то само собой разумеющееся лично для меня, что если человек болеет, то лучше ему поменьше путешествовать, тем более с такой болезнью как у Джаяпатаки Свами. Джаяпатака Свами очень много путешествовал в своё время. Настолько был занят, что даже на лекции как то он сказал, что бывали дни когда он джапу дочитывал на следующий день. Его можно было увидеть даже на Грушенском фестивале. Удивительно, такой близкий ученик Шрилы Прабхупады и на таком фестивале в Тьма-таракани, где каждый второй Джагай или Мадхай.  Да и в Маяпуре я видел, что он был настолько популярен среди индусов и западных преданных, что рядом с ним всегда ходила группа учеников. На самом деле это не так уж легко, если рядом свами всегда толпа. В общем то жизнь так устроила, что немного обстановка разрядилась.
И если бы я был организатором поездок Джаяпатаки Свами, то лично бы постарался уменьшить нагрузку на  него просто из сострадания. Тем более  он уже в пожилом возрасте.

Если уж все таки, всё еще интересно: Почему же он не приезжает? То можно и спросить у руководства организации на Украине.

----------


## ОльгаО

> Его можно было увидеть даже на Грушенском фестивале. Удивительно, такой близкий ученик Шрилы Прабхупады и на таком фестивале в Тьма-таракани, где каждый второй Джагай или Мадхай.


обижаете  :smilies:  чем Грушинский хуже того ж Вудстока?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Да я  шучу. Но всё равно очень необычно было видеть Джаяпатаку Свами, там где в общем то многие ходят полуголые с красными от выпивки глазами. Очень много пьяных и тяжелых людей. А он в какой то момент прогулялся по территории Грушенского. Я увидел его когда он возвращался один, аристократически опираясь на свою клюшку. Сострадание и желание спасти  обусловленные души привело его туда.
Джаяпатака Свами приезжал когда еще Грушенский не был разделен на две части.

Сейчас возможно Грушенский в процессе эволюции немного стал похож на Вудсток. По крайней мере на Федоровских лугах собираются более менее благостные люди, моржи, Движения Русичей и прочее.  А на Мастрюковских озерах собираются любители пива, черные ангелы ада, байкеры и др. и те кто не изъявляет особого желания видеть Харе Кришна.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Я слышал раньше его не хотели приглашать в Украину, непонятны до конца причины.
Похоже одна из причин это бхакти-врикша.
Хотел узнать может сейчас что-то изменилось.

----------


## Лакшалата бхакти деви даси

Рассказ Ишаны прабху (Игорь Кондратьев, Смоленск) о фестивале Бхакти-врикш в Нижнем Новгороде.
************************************

Хочу рассказать вам свои впечатления о фестивале Бхакти-врикш, который проходил в Нижнем Новгороде. Преданных было меньше, чем ожидалось. Москва и Питер сами готовились встречать Чайтанью Чандру Чарана Махараджа, поэтому приехали на фестиваль именно участники ( поклонники)бхакти-врикш. Примерно с 1 числа начал давать лекции Его святейшество Джаяпатака Махарадж. Я впервые встречался с ним, и очень рад, что удалось получить его маха-прасад, и благословения его рукой и послужить. Вечером после лекции Джаяпатака Махарадж принимал прасад, а мы пели киртан для его удовольствия. Иногда раскрывалась входная дверь его домика для даршанов, и он, видя нас , поющих на улице, тут же поднимал руки вверх. Джаяпатаке Махараджу нравилось, когда преданные участвовали в киртанах, и он даже во время лекций заставлял нас петь. Иногда, когда преданные уж очень тесно обступали его кресло, толкаясь и пытаясь получить из его рук маха-прасад, он смиренно и просительно поднимал руки вверх, ладонями вперед, чтобы его оставили в покое. Но бывало, что преданных было уже не остановить, и тогда слуги Махараджа буквально вырывали его из толпы и увозили в спокойное место. Казалось, что больше он уже не появится на улице, но на следующий день все повторялось. Я думаю, может быть именно эти небольшие, но частые инциденты и послужили причиной того, что в последний день фестиваля наш лагерь оказался разрушен.
  Шрила Джаяпатака Свами махараджа - легендарная личность, и я думал о том, что если бы не его болезнь, то у меня не было бы никаких шансов встретиться с ним. Я никогда не был в Индии, а деньги, которые я зарабатывал, тратились на семью. Все что я мог позволить себе, купить 1-2 книги и сделать пожертвование на воскресные программы. И я думал: "Неужели болезнь Махараджа можно оценивать как нечто позитивное в моей жизни?? Подобная мысль приходила ко мне еще раз, во время инициации. Джаяпатака Махарадж хотел принять участие в ягье, поэтому он попросил начать с раздачи четок и имен, а затем обождать его Святейшество. Наш Гуру-махарадж так и поступил. Возникла пауза и Гуру-махарадж попросил матушку Гаурачандрику начать киртан. Все думали минут на 10, но матушка Гаурачандрика воспевала более часа. Гуру-махарадж во время лекции сказал, что инициирующиеся преданные должны получить очень сильные впечатления, самскары от этой ягьи, и потому просил всех преданных очень громко и радостно кричать, когда ученик будет получать четки и имя. Так вот для меня такой самскарой стал этот потрясающий киртан матушки Гаурачандрики. Ни возгласы преданных, ни звучание ведических гимнов не произвело на меня такого впечатления, как это чистое и долгое воспевание Харе Кришна. Не знаю, как это звучит в записи, но киртан затронул мое сердце, и я подумал, "Хорошо, что Джаяпатака Махарадж задерживается". А потом мы узнали, что в гостинице, в которой жил Джаяпатака Свами сломался лифт, и в конце концов его слугам пришлось опускать его вниз по обычной лестнице, уж не знаю с какого этажа. За сознание Кришны приходится платить, и если мне платить нечем, за меня платит Гуру, платят старшие преданные. Я подумал, что это нужно постараться понять, что мы всегда в долгу перед ними. Я всегда в долгу. Джаяпатака Махарадж также дал небольшую лекцию. Он сказал: Прабхупада назвал это движение сознания Кришны «мирным завоеванием планеты». И я был очень рад, когда вчера Чайтанья Чандра Чаран дас сказал мне, что собирается использовать элементы культуры в проповеди. Для нас Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж – Гурудев, а для Джаяпатаки Свами – смиренный ученик. Ученическая преемственность, начиная со Шрилы Прабхупады и заканчивая нами. Мы тоже будем помогать людям развивать чистое преданное служение Кришне. 
 В день празднования Ратха-ятры с утра палило солнце, но когда мы уже подъезжали к нашему лагерю, начался дождь. Я помогал матаджи достать коляску и усадить в нее ее ребенка, когда начался ливень. Очень сильный. Водитель, спасибо ему, не стал нас выгонять на улицу. На его автобус упало дерево, не очень большое, но он стерпел, только поматерился немного. Минут через 15 наступило затишье, и мы рванули в большой пандал при вжоде в лагерь. Дорога превратилась в горную реку, шел дождь, дхоти и курта промокли. Но когда мы вошли в лагерь, --ахнули!! Большие пандалы, казалось, были скомканы гигантской рукой. Металлические ребра были сломаны и торчали в разные стороны, а ткань порвана и вбита в песок. Я забеспокоился, что же стало с моей палаткой, если даже пандалы в таком ужасном состоянии?! Когда я добежал до своего места, то увидел, что палатки не было. Все мои вещи были в ней. Я заглянул в овраг неподалеку – ничего. Вернулся на место стоянки. Похоже палатка была разорвана, из-под песка виднелись куски ткани. Я потянул и вдруг понял, что ее не унесло, а полностью засыпало мокрым песком. Испытал ли я облегчение от этого открытия? Даже если вещи и целы, то в каком они состоянии? Я стал откапывать палатку, руками отгребая песок. Подошел преданный и стал мне помогать, и вскоре мы ее откопали. Практически все было мокрое, за исключением книг, которые я купил на фестивале и джинсов с футболкой. Слава Кришне, я смогу переодеться! Прасада не было, торжественного прощания не было. Последние 3 часа перед отъездом мы разбирали завалы. Какие удивительные там были преданные, я не слышал никаких жалоб. И старшие и младшие вместе приводили лагерь в порядок. Перед отъездом преданные из Новгорода прислали нам бидон с китри. Прабхупада говорил,что китри можно подавать даже на царский стол. Так что пир у нас все-таки был. 
 С уважением Ишана дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Встреча двух великих душ в Малайзии. Вот она какова, настоящая любовь. Джайапатака Свами сумел выкроить время из своего напряженного графика для этого особого визита , чтобы встретить своего очень хорошего друга, президента ИСККОН в Малайзии Враджандранандану Свами, который в третий раз удивил врачей, пойдя на поправку, находясь до этого на пороге смерти.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Джаяпатака Свами о подчинении Гуру

Взаимоотношения солдата и командира
Когда солдат исполняет приказы своего командира, командир несет
ответственность за солдата. Солдат обязан слушаться командира, по крайней мере, до тех пор, пока его приказы «в рамках закона».

Аналогичным образом, ГУРУ отдает приказы, которые являются авторитетными и не выходят за рамки писаний. Если он прикажет что-то сумасшедшее, вроде «Всем покончить с собой!» – он НЕ гуру, поскольку в писаниях самоубийство запрещено.

Порой люди думают, что почитание гуру – опасный культ, полагая, что все гуру сподвигают на сумасшедшие поступки. Если бы люди хорошо знали философию, они бы так не думали.

В ведической культуре не бывает подобного сумасбродства, поскольку последователи Вед знают, что нужно следовать наставлениям гуру лишь до тех пор, пока они соответствуют писаниям и учению предыдущих гуру.

До тех пор, пока духовный учитель дает нам явно ценные и авторитетные наставления, несущие духовное благо, мы должны им следовать.

----------


## VadimButters

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, фотографией Махараджа для алтаря (желательно в высоком разрешении и хорошем качестве).

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs



----------


## lokaram das



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Церемония инициации на Нарасимха Чатурдаши 2014г. 400 преданных получили первую инициацию и 50 преданных - вторую.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Это где? В Индии, судя по лицам? 400 человек за один раз - это серьезно  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Это где? В Индии, судя по лицам? 400 человек за один раз - это серьезно


Да, где-то там. Около 4 лет назад Джаяпатака Свами дал инициацию сразу 2000 преданных. Церемония длилась трое суток. Но Шрила Прабхупада дал ему наставление принять 50 тысяч учеников! Сейчас в инициированных учениках Джаяпатаки Свами примерно половина этого количества.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Автомобильная авария с Джаяпатака Свами  http://m.dandavats.com/?p=5287

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Автомобильная авария с Джаяпатака Свами  http://m.dandavats.com/?p=5287


Слава Кришне, все живы и здоровы!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Слава Кришне, все живы и здоровы!


Авария, 22 мая 2014года Аккра, Гхана

Сокращенный отчет секретаря

За несколько недель до своего ухода Его Святейшество Бхакти Тиртха Свами Махарадж попросил Шрилу Джаяпатаку Свами посетить Западную Африку и позаботиться о его учениках там. После ухода Е.С. Бхакти Тиртхи Свами Гуру Махарадж посетил Гхану и Нигерию два раза – в 2006 и 2007 году. После этого из-за своей болезни Гуру Махарадж смог приехать сюда снова только в этом году. 

22 мая Гуру Махарадж был приглашен для участия в программе в Аккре, Гхана. Место поведения программы находилось в 40-минутах езды от храма ИСККОН. Гуру Махарадж остановился в доме одного преданного, недалеко от храма. Перед дорогой Гуру Махарадж хотел получить даршан Божеств, но было уже 19.45! Все слуги уговаривали Гурудева поскорее отправиться на программу, так как чтобы получить даршан, означало бы, что пройдет ещё 30 минут, а программа начиналась уже в 20.00.

Мы так и не смогли переубедить Гуру Махараджа. Однако когда мы прибыли на даршан в храм, алтарь был закрыт. Снова мы настаивали на том, чтобы немедленно отправиться на программу. Но Гуру Махарадж очень твердо сказал: «Я не поеду, пока не получу даршана Божеств. Я получу даршан из машины». Так примерно минут через 10 алтарь открылся и Гуру Махарадж получил достаточно долгий, 3-х минутный, даршан Их Светлостей Шри Шри Радха Говинды. Затем мы отправились в путь.

После успешно проведенной программы (с 21ч до 23ч), мы отправились в обратный путь. Гуру Махарадж ужинал в машине. Было уже 23.45 и оставалось 2 километра до дома. Вдруг одна из шин загорелась! Машина вышла из-под контроля. Машину начало крутить из стороны в сторону и прокрутило вокруг своей оси на 360 градусов четыре раза! Во время этого мы все кричали Кришна, Кришна, Нарасимхадев! В итоге машина остановилась, мы были в шоковом состоянии, не имея представления, что произошло.

Мы постепенно начали выходить и осматриваться. Мы поняли, что спаслись только чудом! Заднюю часть машины занесло в водосток. Но на нас не было и царапины! Удивительно! Мы спросили Гурудева о его самочувствии. Он сказал, что он в порядке. Он совершенно спокойно сидел и продолжал свой ужин, попросив одного из слуг дать ему кусок хлеба с сыром. В это время подбежали местные люди. Они не могли поверить, что на нас нет и царапины! 

Вдруг откуда не возьмись, прибыла буксирная машина. Представьте себе – посреди ночи, где-то на окраине, меньше чем через минуту вдруг появляется буксир. Невероятно! За 15 минут мы вытащили машину из водостока и ребята также помогли нам поменять шину.

Местные жители всё не могли поверить, как мы могли остаться целыми и невредимыми. Мы безусловно увидели в этом милость Кришны.

На следующий день, мы всё обсуждали эту аварию. Я рассказал Гуру Махараджу, как ещё до аварии мы обсуждали с Ручи прабху, что машина как будто качается, и мы надеемся, что шины не выйдут из строя во время поездки. Гурудев отругал нас, сказав: «Вы – брахманы, а брахманы никогда не должны говорить с негативом». Он сказал, что нужно говорить так: «По милости Кришны мы надеемся, что ничего не произойдет, и мы в безопасности доберемся до места назначения». Затем Гуру Махарадж добавил: «Радха Говинда спасли нас. Я сказал вам, что необходимо получить даршан Божеств перед поездкой. Надеюсь, что теперь вы понимаете, насколько важно получать даршан Божеств!»

Ваш слуга, Маха Вараха дас

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дневник о Джаяпатаке Свами от Шьяма Расики прабху, 8 октября 2014 г.

Гуру Махарадж показал Шьяма Расике прабху свои опухшие ноги и сказал: "Это не мои грехи, это все карма моих учеников...". 
"И это правда на 200%. Ему не за что так страдать. Но он добровольно принял на себя это страдание, чтобы мы были счастливы. По крайней мере Господь милостиво дает нам возможность что-то вернуть этой великой личности - нашему Гуру Махараджу, молясь за его скорое выздоровление и читая один дополнительный круг за него. Мы можем предложить ему результаты наших аскез в Картику. Любые духовные поступки как нашу благодарность мы можем предложить его Лотсоным Стопам"
Каждый день Гуру Махарадж предлагает в больнице лампадку Дамодаре, а другие преданные и присутствующие доктора касаются его, в знак того, что они тоже предлагают. Гуру Махарадж продолжает встречаться и общаться с преданными, проповедовать посетителям, докторам и медсестрам.
9 октября: ГМ попросил Шьяма Расику пр.: - "Читай мне Брихат Бхагаватамриту и другие книги каждый день. Мне становится хуже". Все мы знаем, что когда мы читаем Гуру Махараджу писания, он трансцендентно возвышается над ситуацией.
10 октября: "Приходили преданные, и рассказывали какие они аскезы берут в месяц Дамодара за здоровье Гуру Махараджа - например Групповые Говардхана Парикрамы".
...Затем Шри Валлабха прабху спросил ГМ: "ГМ, как Вы хотите чтобы Ваши ученики молились за Вас сейчас, когда Вы в таком состоянии, и что они должны делать". ГМ ответил: "Их молтивы должны начинаться со слов: - "Если это доставит удовольствие Кришне.... И я не хочу брать 100% результаты их аскез, поэтому я молюсь сейчас, чтобы 50% того, что они посвятили мне, вернулось к ним обратно". Затем ГМ добавил: - "Если они начнут серьезно относиться к садхане, проповеди и преданному служению, тогда я автоматически поправлюсь".
"Таким образом ГМ возрващает нам 50% процентов посвященных ему аскез, он делает это, чтобы мы развивали свое сознание Кришны".
Все это невозможно читать без слез.
11 октября: ГМ сказал, что эти медсестры похожи на роботов. Они просто делают, что было прописано врачем. И если врач забудет изменить предписания, они просто будут продолжать делать тоже самое. Хороший ученик должен быть как эти медсестры. Если Гуру забудет позвать его на прасад, он просто будет поститься....
Лишнюю жидкость откачивают прямо из живота ГМ. Это очень болезненная процедура, Шьяма Расика пр не смог смотреть на это и вышел из комнаты. Вчера откачали 2 литра.
Все эти дни Гуру Махарадж продолжает давать вопросы для Викторины Милости. И вчера он был расстроен, что на них отвечает так мало преданных.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вырезки из личного дневника его слуги – Шьяма Расики прабху

23.10.14
В этот день 6 лет назад у нашего любимого Гуру Махараджа произошел удар по его физическому состоянию. Прошло уже 6 лет. Лично для меня этот день с тех пор несчастливый, день, когда Кали думал, что одержал победу. Но он не знал, что все бумерангом вернется – Гуру Махарадж снова на поле боя! 3 года назад мы обсуждали со многими санньяси, лидерами, преданными о том, возможно ли в таком физическом состоянии участвовать в Навадвипа-мандала парикраме. Все как один восклицали: «Кто же может его остановить? Это невозможно!» И это правда. Даже Сам Кали не смог его остановить. Я часто слышал от преданных и затем лично от Гурудева, что преданные говорят: «Мы сражаемся с майей», но Гуру Махарадж говорит так: «Я сражаюсь с Кали!» И это правда. Несомненно, Гуру Махарадж хочет, чтобы каждый его ученик присоединился к нему в этой битве и посеял флаг победы в каждом месте.

Сегодня Гурудев был в особом настроении. Он о чем-то думал и плакал…Это было что-то трансцендентное, поэтому я не хотел беспокоить его. Затем он сказал: «Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что цель грихастха ашрама – близкие отношения только для зачатия детей. Это постепенный процесс. Поэтому я не говорю своим учеником о следовании такому возвышенному стандарту. Я просто хочу, чтобы они были заняты в служении Кришне. Они достигнут всех этих стандартов автоматически. Поэтому я просто прошу их воспевать, делать какое-либо служение Господу и читать книги». При этом голос Гуру Махараджа дрогнул и слезы покатились по его щекам. Мое сердце сжалось. Гуру Махарадж настолько милостив…

Позже мы все вместе с Гурудевом отправились в храм ИСККОН в Дели (Храм Шри Шри Радха Партхасаратхи). Каждый день Гуру Махарадж горел желанием получить даршан Божеств, наконец сегодня ему это удалось. В храме все организовали для того, чтобы Гуру Махарадж получил спокойный даршан. Его Святейшество Гопал Кришна Госвами Махарадж лично приветствовал Гуру Махараджа.

22.10.14 Гуру Махарадж провел все утро в обсуждениях с членами Джи-Би-Си. Когда пришла моя смена, это было уже обеденное время, Гуру Махарадж был таким уставшим, что едва мог есть. Мы попросили его прилечь отдохнуть, но он хотел продолжить обсуждение вопросов Джи-Би-Си и после обеда. Собрание шло ещё 4 часа. Сейчас Гуру Махарадж в основном занят обсуждением вопросов с Джи-Би-Си. Он посвящает этому все свое время и силы.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

2014-11-24

Харе Кришна!

Дорогие преданные, дикша и шикша ученики, а также доброжелатели,

Пожалуйста, примите мои наилучшие пожелания. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Что касается моего состояния здоровья, то я прохожу особое лечение в Дели последние 5-6 недель. Я начал принимать специальные лекарства, которые очень эффективны в борьбе с подобной моей проблемой печени.

Пока моя печень очень слаба - иногда становится лучше, иногда хуже. Доктор говорит, что это нормально для такого рода проблемы. Обычно в этом случае показана трансплантация печени, но доктор надеется, что это не понадобится. Он говорит, что все зависит от милости Господа Кришны.

Поэтому я собираюсь поблагодарить вас за молитвы и преданное служение, которое все вы выполняете, это действительно положительно влияет на мое лечение. Можно считать, что это также часть работы по искоренению моей болезни. Но чтобы восстановить печень и обрести здоровье, понадобится время. Около двух недель назад все выглядело очень хорошо, но на прошлой неделе, анализы показали небольшое ухудшение. Доктор сказал, что я должен правильно питаться и делать упражнения.

Я стараюсь быть занятым и работаю над книгой о лилах Шрилы Прабхупады, которым я был свидетелем. Также на Маяпур-ТВ поддерживается вещание канала "Джайапатака Свами", вы можете смотреть трансляцию с 17-30 до 18-30 по Московскому времени. По утрам я делаю некоторые переводы для книги "Чайтанья". Кроме того, насколько это возможно, я провожу встречи через Скайп и отвечаю на письма. Еженедельно я прохожу обследование в больнице и раз в неделю посещаю храм в Нью-Дели, чтобы получить даршан Шри Шри Радха-Партхасаратхи. Я читаю свою джапу и поклоняюсь своей Шалаграма шиле каждый день без перерывов.

Ваше участие в марафоне  Шрилы Прабхупады, служение в храме, служение в Бхакти врикше и другое преданное служение и молитвы - это все помогает мне.

Я хочу еще раз поблагодарить Вас за сосредоточенность в преданном служении и поддержку, которую вы все мне оказываете.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель 
Джайапатака Свами

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

История от Маха Варахи прабху. Декабрь 2014г.

Сегодня на даршан к Гуру Махараджу (ГМ) хотели попасть мать в инвалидной коляске и ее дочь. Они искали в больнице палату ГМ, и служащие больницы полумали, что это пациенты. Когда они нашли палату ГМ, то Маха Вараха прабху заметил их и подумал, что их лица были ему знакомы. Мать, сидевшая в инвалидном кресле, держала мешочек с четками, а на лбу у нее был знак тилака. Тогда Маха Вараха прабху вспомнил, что уже видел их на Ближнем Востоке. Мать с дочерью попросились на даршан к Гурудеву. Сейчас к ГМ не пускают посетителей, и они появились без всякого предварительного уведомления, но Маха Вараха прабху попросил их подождать. Через 45 минут их позвали, и они зашли внутрь. После того, как они представили себя, дочь задала ГМ вопрос: «Мою мать парализовало 2 года назад и она ничего не чувствует ниже пояса. Вы же посвятили свою жизнь Господу Кришне, проповедуя Его славу, но тем не менее тоже страдаете, почему?» 

ГМ стал очень серьезным. Затем он ответил очень губоким и серьезным голосом: «Я страдаю из-за кармы своих учеников. А твоя мать страдает из-за твоей кармы». (Эта девочка все-таки преданная, хотя воспевает маха-мантру лишь иногда, но она выросла у преданных и очень сильно любит Гурудева)

ГМ пояснил: «Когда Ямарадж наказал риши, то мудрец спросил о причине наказания. Ямарадж ответил: «Когда ты был ещё совсем малышом, то играл с насекомым и попытался причинить ему вред. Сейчас пришли последствия этого». Риши продолжал спорить, сказав, что он тогда ещё ничего не понимал, и как можно вообще судить ребенка. Мудрец проклял Ямараджа родиться шудрой, так повелитель смерти принял рождение как Видура. Подобным образом, мать должна следить за тем, чтобы ее ребенок ненароком не совершал ошибок и не зарабатывал карму. Если же мать не может за этим проследить, то ей самой придется отвечать за эту карму. Так и твоя мать страдает из-за твоей кармы и своей собственной прошлой кармы».

Снова и снова ГМ рассказывал о том, насколько же милостив Господь, при этом слезы текли из его глаз. Мать и дочь не выдержали и тоже стали плакать. Затем девочка сказала, что прочитала вчера 1 круг Маха-мантры за выздоравление ГМ. ГМ ответил: «Спасибо. Но почему ты читаешь джапу только тогда, когда я себя чувствую плохо? Почему ты не читаешь ее каждый день, чтобы я всегда был здоров?» Тогда девочка пообещала воспевать один круг Маха-мантры каждый день.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

На пути из Нова Гокулы в аэропорт Гуарульос, 2005 год. Махарадж спрашивает: "Какой из этих йогуртов без кошениля?" И Тиртхатма прабху, рассматривая упаковки, не находит ни одного. Итак, так и не удалось полакомиться йогуртом.

----------


## Елена Багавова

Ученики и доброжелатели Е.С. Джаяпатаки Свами
Вчера Гуру Махарадж нормально себя чувствовал, шутил. Сегодня утром в 8.30 (по Инд.) слуги увидели Гуру Махараджа в позе, свидетельствующей о страдании тела. Гуру Махарадж сказал два слова Help Help (Помогите Помогите).
Анализ кислорода показал, что его 75%. При от 60 до 65% происходит оставление тела, тогда как нормальный показатель 92-98%. Анализ показал, что Гуру Махараджу стало предположительно плохо в 2-3 часа ночи. Сейчас Гуру Махарадж находится по дороге в любую ближайшую больницу по дороге в Калькутту, которая будет готова его принять, кислород подается по трубкам через нос. В ближайшей больнице Гуру Махараджу нужно оказать помощь до того момента, чтобы завтра в 10 утра переправить его самолетом в Дели.
Гуру Махарадж получал много лекарств, как показали анализы, вирус гепатита, поражающий печень отсутствует. Есть инфекция в легких, появились отеки ног, пошла почечная недостаточность и сердечная.
Просят кто может читать круги и Нрисимха мантру, все круги посвящать здоровью Гуру Махараджа. - скопировано из сообщения Лены Демченко.

Срочно!!! Большая просьба молиться и по возможности читать Нрисимха кавачу за Джаяпатака Махараджа!!! С утра сегодня Он стал задыхаться и час назад Его повезли в реанимацию. Надеемся довезут до Калькутты. Или хотя бы до близжайшей больницы!!!! Пожалуйста, очень нужны наши молитвы!!!!!!!! ( это написано в 16 ч по индии - 13.30 по москве)

P.S. Внизу на фото видно в каком состоянии находился Гуру Махарадж все последнее время, совершенно не давая своему тела отдыха, а лишь проповедуя и проповедуя...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Удивительные истории о Его Святейшестве Джаяпатаке Свами.

"ГУРУ МАХАРАДЖА ЗАБОТИТСЯ О ДРУГИХ " - "Записки секретаря из отделения реанимации", 10-22 мая 2015 год

Как многие из вас уже знают, утром 10 мая 2015 года, у Гуру Махараджа появились серьезные трудности с дыханием, и он был доставлен из Майапура в отделение реанимации Калькутской больницы. После нескольких проведенных там дней, инфекция легких и слабая работа печени все еще присутствовали. В связи с ухудшением состояния и по рекомендации старшего врача 14 мая Гуру Махарадж был доставлен воздушной скорой помощью в специализирующийся на лечении печени стационар в Дели. С тех пор он все время находится в отделении реанимации данной больницы.

Хотя Гуру Махарадж несколько раз был в крайне критических ситуациях на протяжении последних 12 дней, по милости Кришны есть признаки восстановления. Сейчас после отключения дыхательного аппарата, он борется за восстановление естесственного дыхания. К счастью, в последние два дня его дыхание постепенно улучшается. Через каждые несколько слов, тело Гуру Махараджа требует делать несколько глубоких вдохов. Физически он выглядит очень хрупким и слабым, так как в течение последних 12 дней он постился, принимая только жидкую пищу.

Среди всех этих внешних неудобств, психически он в полном сознании и внимании. В его левой руке - счетчик с бусами Туласи, и он постоянно повторяет мантру днем и ночью. Воспевание Шрилы Прабхупады постоянно играет у его постели. Находясь в таком невообразимом состоянии, просто удивительно, как он вдохновляет и заботится о других. Читайте дальше, чтобы узнать, как он это делает.

Калькутская больница, 12 мая 2015
12:00 вечера: Пока я сидел с другими помощниками на шестом этаже больницы мы чувствовали сильную тряску, которая длилась около 35 секунд. Мы вышли из комнаты и увидели людей в панике. Многие побежали вниз, желая покинуть здание. Мы бросились на первый этаж в реанимацию к Гуру Махараджу. Мы сказали ему, "Похоже, было еще одно землетрясение в Непале". Сразу Гуру Махараджа ответил: "Узнайте как дела у преданных, и если есть повреждения среди собственности ИСККОН."

Делийская больница, 21 мая 2015
9:00 утра: Сегодня я пошел в реанимацию и увидел там группу врачей и медсестер, обсуждавших план дальнейшего лечения Гуру Махараджа. Гуру Махарадж увидел меня, и я понял, что он пытался что-то сказать из-под большой и чрезвычайно неудобной респираторной маски, которая почти полностью покрывала его лицо, оставляя лишь глаза. Я сказал Гуру Махараджу, что врачи строго рекомендуют ему не говорить и сосредоточиться только на дыхании. "Сделайте глубокий вдох", - сказал я. "Есть много преданных за пределами этой палаты, которые делают все возможное, чтобы вернуть вас в нормальное состояние. Есть также тысячи и тысячи преданных, молящихся за Вас ежедневно, среди них и старшие ученики." Как только я упомянул об этом, он ответил очень слабым голосом: - "убедитесь, что они получают хороший прасад и жилье, а также принеси прасад для всех этих врачей и медсестер."

Делийская больница, 22 мая 2015
7:00 вечера: В этот вечер, во время встречи с преданными в кафетерии больницы, мне позвонил врач-преданный, который в тот момент был рядом с Гуру Махараджем. Он сообщил, что Гуру Махарадж хочет, чтобы кто-то почитал 15 главу Бхагавад Гиты умирающему пациенту на соседней койке. Тот же преданный доктор сказал мне, чтобы я принес Бхагавад Гиту и читал уходящему пациенту. Ему поставили постоянно играющую запись воспевания Шрилы Прабхупады, и один из учеников Гуру Махараджа прочел ему Бхагавад Гиту.

8:30 вечера: Тот же преданный доктор снова позвонил мне и сказал, что Гуру Махараджа, впервые за поседние 11 дней, желает сесть в кресло. Он сказал: "Он чувствует себя намного лучше, но он по-прежнему работает над восстановлением дыхания. Теперь, он говорит, чтобы мы принесли счетчики и раздали всем врачам и медсестрам, чтобы они начали повторение мантры".

10:10 вечера: Я вошел в палату реанимации. Икшваку Прабху стоял перед Гуру Махараджем вместе с санитаром. Гуру Махарадж повернул голову, чтобы видеть меня с постели. Я заметил, что он пытался что-то сказать (его голос был был по-прежнему очень слабым и, он был подключен ко многим трубкам и мониторам). Я подошел очень близко к нему, чтобы услышать то, что он хотел сказать. "Я просто только что молился Божествам, чтобы Они благословили тебя", - сказал Гуру Махарадж. Сразу же, на мои глаза навернулись слезы. Я пытался сдержать свои эмоции. Я лишь думал, насколько же великолепна эта личность.

Вот человек, который буквально ведет войну, пытаясь восстановить здоровье. Человек, который лежит на кровати в реанимации, множество трубок подсоединены к его телу. Он переживает одну сложность за другой, испытывает невообразимую физическую боль, и постоянно ведет борьбу, находясь в таком критическом состоянии. Каждый его вдох и выдох требует чрезвычайных согласованных усилий.Тем не менее, он думает об обеспечении прасадом преданных и врачей. Он думает о спасении покидающего тело пациента. Он раздает счетчики врачам и медсестрам, дает нам наставления как учить их воспевать. Он самоотверженно молится за других. Несмотря на его плачевное здоровье, Гуру Махарадж только и делает, что заботится о благополучии других. Все находящиеся в этой больнице люди постояно спрашивают о Гуру Махарадже. Все - персонал по приему пациентов, охранники и даже кассиры, все спрашивают: "Как Свамиджи?" Один сотрудник больницы рассказал, как ему приснился сон, в котором преданные пришли, и попросили его читать Бхагавад Гиту. Сегодня мы на самом деле вручили ему Бхагавад Гиту. Постоянное великодушие и забота Гуру Махараджа о спасении обусловленных душ, несмотря на практически невыносимые внешние неудобства, является совершенно очевидным свидетельством его безоговорочной преданности Шриле Прабхупаде.

Мы хотим поблагодарить преданных со всего мира за их заботу через молитвы, ягьи, киртаны, воспевание, и все возможное преданное служение. Пожалуйста, продолжайте и увеличивайте свои интенсивные молитвы за Гуру Махараджа. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде, который дал нам много командиров, одним из которых является Гуру Махараджа, которые вдохновляют ИСККОН и преданных во всем мире. Еще раз спасибо за все ваши молитвы и искреннюю заботу.

(Из дневника Маха Варахи Прабху - путешествующего секретаря Гуру Махараджа).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Обновление 28/05/15 (15:30-Дели)
Дорогие преданные и доброжелатели,
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Здоровье Гуру Махараджа на данный момент относительно критическое. Он вынужден был быть помещен (вчера) на аппарат ИВЛ (искусственной вентиляции легких) из-за продолжающегося затрудненного дыхания. Он находится в палате интенсивной терапии (реанимации) и врачи работают над тем, чтобы стабилизировать его состояние. Мы хотели бы предоставить вам более подробную картину с информацией о состоянии Гуру Махараджа, чтобы дать более глубокое понимание серьезности ситуации.
После чрезвычайной ситуации с его здоровьем в Маяпуре и прохождения лечения в отделении интенсивной терапии в больнице Калькутты, Гуру Махарадж был доставлен самолетом в специализированную больницу в Дели, где находится его главный лечащий врач. Поскольку печень была главным объектом лечения с октября прошлого года, мед.персонал здесь (в Дели) хотел убедиться, что состояние его поврежденной печени не ухудшается (не продолжается разрушение). Все его органы были проверены и назначены препараты для гарантии хорошего состояния Гуру Махараджа. Однако проблема заключается в его ограниченной возможности полноценно дышать. Похоже, легкие Гуру Махараджа не реагируют должным образом, что необходимо для устойчивого улучшения состояния.
С начала кризиса 10 мая в Маяпуре, внимание было перенесено на решение проблем в легких. Было выявлено, что у Гуру Махараджа было воспаление легких, которое осложняет его дыхание. Все необходимые анализы и лекарства были назначены, чтобы проверить эту проблему. 
Тем не менее, тело Гуру Махараджа не реагирует, как ожидается.
Таким образом, ситуация находится на критическом этапе. Есть жидкости, накопившиеся в его брюшной полости и легких, и это усугубляется пневмонией (воспаление легких). Антибиотики и другие лекарства даются Гуру Махараджу с должной осмотрительностью для предотвращения осложнений с другими органами.
Как сообщалось ранее, команда преданных-врачей курирует лечение Гуру Махараджа в больнице. Двое из этих преданных находятся сейчас здесь, с ним в Дели, другие участвуют через теле-конференции практически круглосуточно. Постоянно идет дискуссия с бригадой врачей, чтобы рассматривать «за» и «против» каких-либо процедур и варианты немедленных действий (по лечению ГМ).
Нам бы хотелось предоставлять вам актуальную и точную информацию о здоровье Гуру Махараджа. Тем не менее, просим Вас отнестись с пониманием и учесть, что иногда с этим возникают трудности из-за – иногда - внезапных изменений в состоянии здоровья Гуру Махараджа.
Завтра Пандава Нирджала экадаши. Мы смиренно просим всех соблюдать этот Экадаши как подношение для Гуру Махараджа.
Пожалуйста, продолжайте присылать Ваши подношения на jpshealth108@gmail.com и мы сделаем так, что Гуру Махараджу будет сообщено об этом как можно скорее. Мы смиренно просим Вас продолжать ваши искренние молитвы и воспевания для быстрого восстановления Гуру Махараджа.
Мы будем держать вас в курсе через www.jayapatakaswami.com, JPS App (доступно на iPhone и Android) и Twitter (Е.С. Шрила Джаяпатака Свами - Пермь).
Команда по обеспечению здоровья Гуру Махараджа 
(Ekanatha Гаура дас – координатор)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные, спасибо Вам за соблюдение Пандава Нирджала Экадаши за здоровье Е.С. Джаяпат?ки Свами, за ваши дополнительные воспевания кругов, каквач и аскезы!

Новости о здоровье Е.С. Шрилы Джаяпат?ки Свами 31/05/15 (21:30 Дели)

Дорогие преданные и доброжелатели,
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Легкие Гуру Махараджа очищаются и теперь у него нормальная температура. Он все еще находится на аппарате ИВЛ (исск.вентиляция легких), он живо на все реагирует. Мы надеемся, что на этот раз его дыхание полностью стабилизируется, чтобы его перевели из отделения реанимации. На данный момент результаты анализов не вызывают опасений, но в целом его здоровье по-прежнему очень шатко и риски все еще присутствуют.
Мы искренне благодарим за бесчисленное количество сообщений и подношений, отправленных Гуру Махараджу. Мы регулярно информируем его о молитвах за его выздоровление и он с радостью выражает свою признательность за них. Команде преданных, помогающих ему, кажется, что улучшения в здоровье Гуру Махараджа происходят именно из-за ваших интенсивных молитв, аскез и очевидно, по милости Шри Кришны.
Пожалуйста, присылайте Ваши подношения на jpshealth108@gmail.com и мы сообщим Гуру Махараджу при первой возможности. Мы смиренно просим Вас, продолжать свои искренние молитвы и воспевание за его скорейшее выздоровление.
Мы будем держать вас в курсе через www.jayapatakaswami.com, JPS App (доступно как на iPhone и Android), и Twitter (jayapatakaswami).
Команда по обеспечению здоровья Гуру Махараджа 
(Ekanatha Гаура дас – координатор)

(Перевод: Ачйутаприйя Кишори даси и Данья Лакшмиприя дд)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные и доброжелатели,
Пожалуйста примите наши смиренные поклоны. Cлава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Сегодня состояние Гуру Махараджа намного лучше, он до сих пор подключен к искусственной вентиляции лёгких, помогающей ему дышать. Лёгкие выглядят чище, и бактерия, которая была причиной пневмонии за последние сутки исчезла . Также его почки показали улучшение, и в целом он чувствует себя комфортно. Сегодня появилась большая надежда на улучшение. 
Однако основной задачей является устранение необходимости искусственной вентиляции легких, так как прошлый опыт указал на неспособность Гурудева самостоятельно поддерживать дыхание на безопасном уровне.
Сегодня он сам делал дыхательные упражнения, будучи подключенным к вентилятору. Ему становится лучше, но к вечеру он почувствовал себя очень утомлённым.
Итак, за последние пару дней есть признаки улучшения. 

Давайте продолжим наши молитвы за то, чтобы улучшение продолжилось и в дальнейшем, и Гуру Махарадж смог бы отойти от необходимости использования искусственной вентиляции легких. Доктора внимательно наблюдают за его ответными реакциями и есть надежда, что на этот раз Гуру Махарадж сможет полностью поправиться.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Слава Богу!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Новости о здоровье Е.С. Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами 03/06/15 (21:15 Дели)
Дорогие преданные и доброжелатели,
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.
Состояние здоровья Гуру Махараджа стабильное, но он по-прежнему сегодня оставался на искусственной вентиляции легких. Гуру Махарадж не мог самостоятельно дышать весь день, так как по прежнему в легких присутствует жидкость. Процесс заключается в том, что еждневно Гуру Махарадж дышит сам все дольше и дольше. Таким образом, ему понадобится несколько дней, чтобы полностью отключить аппарат.
Гуру Махараджа находится в полном сознании и общается через таблицу с алфавитом. Регулярно он проводит программу, когда рано утром к нему приносят Говардхана Шилу на даршан, затем ему ставят тилак на теле, и после этого все продолжается по обычной программе, предоставляемой больницей - дыхательные упражнения и так далее.
Мы понимаем, что это долгий процесс ожидания, но Гуру Махараджа настроен решительно. Как только его секретари и доктора заходят к нему утром, он начинает давать инструкции относительно ухода и лечения.
Команда здоровья выражает свою благодарность тем преданным, которые радуют нас через телефонные звонки, сообщения и молитвы. Мы все тронуты огромному количеству поддержки, приходящей от преданных со всего мира. 
Пожалуйста, присылайте Ваши подношения на jpshealth108@gmail.com и мы сообщим Гуру Махараджу при первой возможности. Мы смиренно просим Вас, продолжать свои искренние молитвы и воспевание за его скорейшее выздоровление.
Мы будем держать вас в курсе через 
www.jayapatakaswami.com, JPS App (доступно как на iPhone и Android), и Twitter (jayapatakaswami).
Команда здоровья Гуру Махараджа 
(Эканатха Гаура дас – координатор)
Икшваку дас - координатор по коммуникациям
(Перевод Нараяни Радха дд)

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами на фестивале «Садху-Санга-2014» на встрече с дикша, шикша учениками и доброжелателями на вопрос: «Как лучше Вам послужить? Дайте, пожалуйста, наставления», ответил: «Вы же только инициацию получили, да? Нужно следовать регулирующим принципам, как вы и обещали, 16 кругов повторять. Это самое первое, программа-минимум. А потом можно попытаться как-нибудь мне помогать выполнить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Он дал очень много наставлений. И у Маха Варахи прабху есть даже список, какие наставления он мне дал и чем именно мне можно помочь. Можно было бы их даже на русский язык перевести, чтобы каждый мог себе выбрать».

Запись даршана



*Наставления Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами от Шрилы Прабхупады

Общие указания для всех учеников:*

- Повторять 16 кругов и следовать четырем принципам.
- Пытаться быть занятыми в преданном служении на сто процентов.
Наставления, касающиеся Калькутты:
- Пока Гуру Махарадж жил в храме в Калькутте, он воспевал 32 круга каждый день. Однажды, когда он воспевал свои круги на веранде храма, Шрила Прабхупада спросил его, что он делает, на что Гуру Махарадж ответил, что воспевает по 32 круга. Тогда Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что он должен повторять 16 кругов и проповедовать.
- Дословная цитата: "Мы не должны отказываться от проповеди в Калькутте, месте моего рождения".
- Развивать место рождения Шрилы Прабхупады.
- В будущем построить десять храмов в Калькутте.
- Дословная цитата: "Ратха-ятра в Калькутте должна стать самой большой ратха-ятрой в мире".
- Построить достойный храм для Радха-Говинды в Калькутте.
- Организовать сообщение Калькутта - Маяпур по воде с остановкой и завтраком в Панихати, построить храм в Панихати.
* 
Наставления, относящиеся к Маяпуру*:

- Дословная цитата: "Я дал тебе духовный мир - развивай его".
- Построить город, в котором может жить 25000 - 50000 человек.
- Строить и помогать строить Храм Ведического Планетария.
- Поселить в Маяпуре брахмачари и грихастх.
- Развивать Навадвипа Дхаму.
- Развивать Гаура Мандала Бхуми.
- Объединить Семью Сарасват Гаудия Вайшнавов.
- Занять своих духовных братьев и последователей в служении Маяпуру.
- Сохранить изначальную соломенную хижину в Маяпуре.
- Поддерживать 24-часовой киртан в Маяпуре.
- Быть членом GBC и служить GBC.
- Расширять возможности для участия в Сознании Кришны для учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.
- Проповедовать в Бангладеш и Непале.
- Выучить бенгали и проповедовать на бенгальском языке.
- Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу: "По крайней мере, сохрани то, что сделал я. Если сможешь развить это - было бы очень хорошо".
- Помогать Е.С. Гаура Говинде Свами Махараджу развивать проповедь в штате Орисса.
- Построить храм в Пури.
- Взять на себя проклятие, не оставаться нигде надолго, чтобы неограниченно путешествовать и проповедовать.
- С уважением относиться к своим духовным братьям.
- Проповедовать хинду и индусам. Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу, что индусы подобны углю, покрытому пеплом. Если немного раздуть - пепел исчезнет, и огонь бхакти начнет гореть.
- Выучить бенгали и стать гражданином Индии.
- Проповедовать в Бангладеш и других местах, где есть бенгальцы.
- Распространять по 10000 больших книг и 100000 маленьких книг в месяц.
- Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу: "У меня 10 000 убежденных последователей, а тебе нужно взрастить 50 000 убежденных последователей ".
 - Шрила Прабхупада сказал Гуру Махараджу: "Отнесись к деньгам, как к моей крови, чтобы не пролить ни капли. Будьте скромны в расходах ".
- В присутствии Гуру Махараджа Шрила Прабхупада обратился ко всем присутствующим ученикам так: "Ваша любовь ко мне проявится в том, как вы будете сотрудничать друг с другом".
- Издавать книги, пока Гуру Махарадж был управляющим ВВТ.

_*Текст перевода с английского языка согласован с офисом Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами в Маяпуре._



*Информация по программе Ведического Планетария*

 

Международное общество сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) постепенно обретает всемирное признание как истинная духовная традиция с корнями, уходящими в древние ведические писания и культуру. На протяжении всей истории великие духовные традиции мира подарили человечеству великие памятники, которые служат вечным вдохновляющим напоминанием выдающихся учений, которые они представляют. Строящийся храм Ведического планетария станет одним из таких памятников, представляющих ИСККОН, в частности, и традицию гаудия-вайшнавов, в целом. Соединяя в себе современные технологии, древнюю науку, вечную мудрость и живую культуру, храм Ведического планетария обещает стать популярным духовным пунктом назначения людей со всего света.

Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что ведический планетарий уже существует – Бхактивинода Тхакур уже видел его. Проявится всё, что желает Господь. Всё, что остается сделать – это сложить кирпичи, цемент и сталь и раскрасить уже готовые формы. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил, что Кришна открыл Арджуне на поле Курукшетра видение того, что Он уже убил врагов Арджуны, а Арджуне лишь оставалось выпускать свои стрелы и стать инструментом триумфа. Подобным образом, всякий, кто помогает в строительстве планетария, станет инструментом в руках Господа, выполняя Его заветное желание понаблюдать за тем, как Его вещее слово распространяется по всему миру.

Шрила Прабхупада назвал нынешний маяпурский храм «Шри Маяпур Чандродая Мандир». «Чандродая» означает «восходящую Луну», давая всем понять, что луна милости Господа Чайтаньи взойдет в Маяпуре и распространит свое сияние по всему миру. Шрила Прабхупада однажды сказал о планетарии: «Замыслы и размышления находятся на разных стадиях. Теперь, когда Чайтанья Махапрабху будет доволен, они сойдутся вместе». Это время пришло. С появлением Ведического планетария, сверкающая Луна поднимется выше и омоет мир самым притягательным лунным светом любви Бога.

 

«Теперь же все вместе постройте этот Ведический Планетарий, чтобы люди приходили и видели его красоту… Мы будем собирать пожертвования со всего мира… Все наши представительства с радостью поддержат нас. На самом деле, этот храм и есть подлинные Объединённые Нации. С нами сотрудничают все нации, все религии, все сообщества и т.д. Это будет Международное учреждение».                                                                               
_ Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами, 1976 г_

Видеоролик о Ведическом Планетарии - Сияние Луны Шри Чайтаньи:




Свежие новости и статьи из блога
Новости хода работ по возведению Храма Ведического Планетария



*Дорогие преданные!!!*

Если у вас есть желание наряду с другими видами служения поддержать проект Ведического Планетария, то это можно сделать различными способами:
- в виде пожертвования
- своей искренней молитвой
- в виде распространения информации на интернет ресурсах:

http://tovp.org/ru/ - сайт на русском языке

http://tovp.org/ -  сайт на английском языке

https://www.facebook.com/tovp.mayapur - страница на английском языке

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1469278116684359/ - страница на русском языке

https://vk.com/tovpru - страница на русском языке

http://www.ahakimov.ru/cosmo.html - раздел «Ведическая Космология»

Если у вас есть желание поддержать проект, стать региональным представителем в вашей стране или городе,  или возникли любые другие вопросы, вы можете обратиться:  

Контакты  тел. 8-968-357-61-07, mayapur150@gmail.com

 



*Веды о благе участия в строительстве храмов:*

*Агни-пурана (ХХХVIII,1-50):*

Агни сказал: «Сейчас я опишу плоды, которые приносит возведение храмов Кришны и других Божеств. Тот, кто предпринял попытку построить храм, освобождается от бремени грехов, совершённых в тысячах прошлых жизней. Даже если человек просто начал представлять себе и обдумывать, как построить храм, то с него снимется бремя грехов, совершённых в сотнях прошлых жизней. И даже тот, кто просто одобряет чьи-либо попытки построить храм Хари (Вишну), – немедленно возвышает миллион поколений своих предков и потомков до обители Вишну. Умершие родственники человека, строящего храмы Кришны, живут в обители Вишну, процветая и не ведая страданий. Даже самые тяжкие грехи, совершённые в прошлом, будут прощены тому, кто строит храм для Божества. Тот, кто строит храм, обретает плоды, недосягаемые даже для совершающих жертвоприношения. Благо от совершения омовений во всех священных местах, обретает тот, кто строит храм».

*Сканда Пурана:*

«Просто начав строительство храма для Господа Кришны, человек может избавиться от грехов, совершенных в семи жизнях, а также освободить своих предков, которые страдают на адских планетах».

*Вараха Пурана:*

«Любой, кто строит или помогает строить Храм Вишну, защитит восемь поколений своих отцов, дедов и предков от попадания в ад».

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Приведенное выше сообщение скопировано с http://krishna.zp.ua/guru-vrinda/jay...ly-prabkhupady

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Сообщение от Гуру Махараджа, 6 июня 2015

Cлава Господу Чайтанье! Cлава Прабхупаде! Cлава Кришне!

Спасибо вам за ваши молитвы. По милости Господа Кришны я выжил, преодолев телесные проблемы - неожиданную пневмонию и другие осложнения со здоровьем. Здесь, в Дели,около месяца мне пришлось провести в отделении реанимации. Если все пойдет хорошо, через день или два меня переведут в обычную палату. И так,у нас есть очень много дел, которыми необходимо заняться: Храм Ведического Планетария, Чайтанья Гауда Мандала Бхуми Навадвипа Парикрама, распространение книг Шрилы Прабхупады, расширение общества прихожан и другие дела. Пользуясь этой возможностью, ещё раз хочу поблагодарить всех вас.

Ваш вечный доброжелатель,
Джаяпатака Свами
(Записано Джанакирам Чандра Дасом)
(Перевод - Каруна Маи Субхадра деви даси)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Если вы просто желаете, даже если вы падший, неквалифицированный, со множеством оскорблений, но если у вас есть желание и вы пытаетесь, несмотря на неспособность осуществить что-либо, вы все равно пытаетесь, и вы воспеваете имена Господа Чайтаньи и Кришны, тогда, вы увидите....как получите заслуженные плоды, просто за ваши усилия, за саму попытку.

[Е.С. Шрила Джаяпатака Свами]
28 октября 1982г., Тайланд

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> Наставления Е.С. Джаяпатаке Свами от Шрилы Прабхупады
> 
> Общие указания для всех учеников:
> 
> - Повторять 16 кругов и следовать четырем принципам.
> - Пытаться быть занятыми в преданном служении на сто процентов.
> 
> Наставления, относящиеся к Маяпуру:
> 
> ...


Ого :-) на 100% ? Только Харе Кришна 24 часа в сутки? а как это возможно? Всем ученикам?

А город с 50 тыс человек - это все преданные?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ого :-) на 100% ? Только Харе Кришна 24 часа в сутки? а как это возможно? Всем ученикам?


Да, в Маяпуре уже много лет проходит 24-часовой киртан в хижине возле главных ворот. Это самая первая постройка на территории ИСККОН. В ней останавливался сам Шрила Прабхупада.




> А город с 50 тыс человек - это все преданные?


Речь идет о Маяпуре. В наши дни на Гаура-Пурниму Маяпур посещает более миллиона человек.

----------


## Sri Govinda das

> Это где? В Индии, судя по лицам? 400 человек за один раз - это серьезно


  Совсем недавно, в Бангладеш, в Силхете, ЕМ Джаяпатака Свами Гуру Махарадж в течении 3-х дней дал посвящение 2500 преданным,церемония длилась в 3 этапа по примерно 800 человек в день.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Совсем недавно, в Бангладеш, в Силхете, ЕМ Джаяпатака Свами Гуру Махарадж в течении 3-х дней дал посвящение 2500 преданным,церемония длилась в 3 этапа по примерно 800 человек в день.


интересно, как он чётки начитывал??  :blink:  :doom:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Речь идет о Маяпуре. В наши дни на Гаура-Пурниму Маяпур посещает более миллиона человек.


трудно представить - помню 250 тыс. в 2004 г. - нескончаемый поток и всё забито людьми... тогда ещё стройки не было...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да, в Маяпуре уже много лет проходит 24-часовой киртан в хижине возле главных ворот. Это самая первая постройка на территории ИСККОН. В ней останавливался сам Шрила Прабхупада.


Не в ней... это современная постройка - ей лет 20 - рядом с тем местом на котором была хижина Прабхупады... последняя кажется была уничтожена одним из наводнений...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> интересно, как он чётки начитывал??


Сразу по несколько четок одновременно. Я видел, как Гуру Махарадж делал так на каком-то фестивале.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Некоторые люди считают, что я не испытываю никакой боли. Мое тело переполнено болью.

Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что духовный учитель иногда страдает от греховных реакций своих учеников - иногда через сны, иногда иным образом. Порой у меня бывают ночные кошмары, порой я чувствую физическую боль. Помните, что мы не тело.

Через тело и чувства мы испытываем физическое удовольствие. Через тело и чувства мы испытываем материальные страдания. Молодость более приятна. Болезнь и старость несут больше страданий. Несмотря на сильную физическую боль, я вспоминаю лилы со Шрилой Прабхупадой, лилы нашего Господа Гауранги и Его спутников, а также игры Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны. Это приносит мне переживания иного, более выского уровня, на фоне которых все физические страдания кажутся незначительными. Это сложно описать словами. Боль мешает выполнять наставления Шрилы Прабхупады.

Если ученики небрежно относятся к воспеванию и следованию регулирующих принципов, мне придется больше страдать. Поэтому я хотел бы поблагодарить всех учеников, которые следуют строго и внимательно. Да, я им благодарен. Если вы можете помочь мне сделать больше преданных, я буду очень рад. Это поможет вам стать более серьезным в Сознании Кришны, за что я буду очень благодарен. Я хочу, чтобы все преданные вернулись к Кришне в конце этой жизни и испытывали блаженство в течение этой жизни.


Е.С. Шрила Джаяпатака Свами

----------


## Vrajapriya Yashoda d.d.

Харе Кришна! Мои поклоны примите, пожалуйста! Подскажите, когда в этом году вьясапуджа?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

14 августа 2018 года
ОПЕРАЦИЯ ПО ТРАНСПЛАНТАЦИИ СЕГОДНЯ!

СРОЧНОЕ ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЕ: НЕОБХОДИМЫ
МОЛИТВЫ ОБ УСПЕШНОЙ ТРАНСПЛАНТАЦИИ ПЕЧЕНИ И ПОЧКИ У ЕС ДЖАЯПАТАКИ СВАМИ ГУРУ МАХАРАДЖА


Дорогие ученики и доброжелатели Его Святейшества Джаяпатака Свами Гуру Махараджа,
Примите наши смиренные поклоны.
Вся слава Шри Гуру и Шри Гауранге!
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Сегодня очень необходимы ваши молитвы за Гуру Махараджа, чтобы операции по пересадке органов прошла успешно! 

Мы только что получили сообщение от секретаря Гуру Махараджа ЕМ Маха Варахи прабху о том, что появились подходящие для Гуру Махараджа органы. Операция по пересадке печени и почек начнется сразу, как только доктора дадут добро после того, как только органы пройдут всю необходимую подготовку и тестирование. Скорее всего это будет сегодня же вечером и ночью. Операция продлится 8-12 часов. Хотя она будет проводиться одним из лучших хирургов в мире, все равно просим вас учесть, что сама по себе это очень сложная операция, связанная с определенными рисками. 
Мы смиренно просим каждого из вас усилить молитвы прямо сейчас до максимально возможного уровня для успеха операции и благополучия Гуру Махараджи.

Давайте все снова объединимся в Zoom для 24-часового киртана и будем все вместе воспевать Харе Кришна-Маха-мантру и молитвы Господу Нарасимхадеве.

Что еще мы можем сделать:
Воспевать Харе Кришна Маха Мантру (лучше, если в группах или в храме)
Ягьи для успеха операции
Туласи парикрамы и Туласи пуджа
Молитвы Нарасимхадева (включая Кавачам) 
Молитвы Мритьюнджая
Читать Бхагаватам и Чайтанья Чаритамриту 
Сухой пост во время операции
 В Маяпуре и некоторых других местах можно провести Сударшана Хому
 Если вы далеко от храма, но у вас дома есть Божества, вы можете предложить Им сегодня особую пуджу
Пожалуйста, молитесь также за хирургов и команду по пересадке
Независимо от того, получается ли у вас объединиться сегодня группой или нет, присоединяйтесь к нам в Zoom  в любом случае! 

Ссылка на Zoom:
https://zoom.us/j/9676383249

Пожалуйста, срочно разошлите это сообщение, а лучше обзвоните всех своих друзей и знакомых преданных, чтобы как можно больше живых существо сегодня участвовало в молитвах за Гуру Махараджа..

Мы искренне благодарим всех вас за ваши молитвы!

Комитет по служению JPS
Команда Здоровья JPS
JPS Media

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Официальные новости здоровья ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Гуру Махараджа. Обновление №7

Четверг, 16 августа 2018 года
(22:30 по индийскому времени)

Дорогая духовная семья, ученики и доброжелатели Гуру Махараджа.
Примите наши смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Хотя хирургическая часть завершена, и мы прошли этот критический момент, сейчас мы вступаем в более важную и сложную фазу. Следующие несколько месяцев будут не простыми, и каждый день мы должны будем следить за тем, чтобы Гуру Махарадж продвигался на пути выздоровления и, что самое главное, оставался свободным от инфекций. Врачи, медсестры, севадхари Гуру Махараджа, наземная команда и множество преданных изо всех сил стараются обеспечить безопасность прохождения этой сложной фазы. 
Поэтому мы просим преданных продолжать молиться еще более интенсивно, так как ваши молитвы - это настоящее лекарство для Гуру Махараджа.

Гуру Махарадж все еще спит под воздействием седативных препаратов. Его жизненно важные параметры тщательно контролируются. Почка еще не начала нормально функционировать. Доктору Гуру Махараджа позволили увидеть его на короткое время.

Руководство больницы строго заявляет: НИКАКИЕ ПОСЕТИТЕЛИ НЕ ДОПУСКАЮТСЯ в течение последующих 30 дней. Пожалуйста, воздержитесь от посещения больницы. Вместо этого вы можете отправлять видеоролики и отчеты о деятельности в ваших общинах на сайт www.jayapatakaswami.com, и это порадует Гуру Махараджа. Так он будет с вами на связи и сможет выздоравливать быстрее.

Мы хотим, чтобы вы получали самую свежую и достоверную информацию о Гуру Махарадже, и мы делаем для этого все возможное. Пожалуйста, не пересылайте и не публикуйте никакие новости/ сообщения / статьи / изображения / видеоролики, которые вы можете получить от своих друзей или знакомых. Эти несанкционированные сообщения могут иногда содержать неполную или недостоверную информацию и могут привести к возникновению излишних эмоций и нежелательной паники. Если вы получите несанкционированные сообщения, пожалуйста, удалите их немедленно в интересах Гуру Махараджа и всех его учеников. Ваша помощь и сотрудничество в этом отношении очень важны для обеспечения распространения только достоверной информации о Гуру Махарадже.

Гуру Махарадж благодарит всех тех, кто молился за него и его здоровье, и он тронут чудесными посланиями от духовных братьев и лидеров ИСККОН со всего мира.

Мы будем держать вас в курсе состояния Гуру Махараджа в течение следующих нескольких недель, ежедневно публикуя новости в 20 часов по индийскому времени (17:30 по мск времени - НРдд) 

От имени команды здоровья и комитета служения Гуру Махараджу, 
Маха Вараха Дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

*Официальные новости о здоровье ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Гуру Махараджа*

Вторник, 28 августа 2018 года,
22:30 (индийское стандартное время)
Обновление № 25 - (короткое)

Дорогая духовная семья, ученики и доброжелатели Гуру Махараджа,

Гуру Махарадж неуклонно восстанавливается, и врачи довольны его прогрессом. Он все еще в реанимации, поскольку врачи пытаются отключить его от поддержки аппарата искусственного дыхания.

Вероятнее всего, что к концу недели Гуру Махарадж будет переведен в частную больницу. Пожалуйста, молитесь, чтобы этот процесс прошел гладко и переезд в другую больницу прошел безопасно.

На протяжении всего критического периода ваши молитвы важны как никогда. До сих пор по милости Господа у нас не было больших препятствий. Давайте молиться, чтобы это продолжалось до тех пор, пока он полностью не восстановится.

Пожалуйста, шлите отчеты о всех молитвах и специальных мероприятиях, организованных для выздоровления нашего Гуру Махараджа, с фотографиями на веб-сайте: www.jayapatakaswami.com

От имени команды заботы о здоровье и комитета служения Гуру Махараджу,

Ваш слуга,

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Официальные новости о состоянии здоровья ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами

Суббота, 20 октября 2018 года
Конец 66-го дня после трансплантации почки и печени
22:00 (стандартное индийское время)
Обновление #71

Дорогая духовная семья, ученики и доброжелатели ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа,

По милости Господа Кришны состояние Гуру Махараджа продолжает оставаться стабильным и неуклонно прогрессирует.

На данный момент времени основное внимание сосредоточено на питании и упражнениях. Гуру Махарадж продолжает делать физиотерапию и упражнения на спирометре. Сегодня он встретился с речевым терапевтом, который вскоре предложит Гуру Махараджу свой план речевой терапии. Гуру Махарадж продолжает давать лекции на фейсбуке с 13.10.2018.

Между тем, пока мы благодарим Господа за поток милости, мы сделали группу в ватсапе, куда ежедневно, со всего мира нужно отправлять отчеты о предложенных масляных светильниках. Вы должно быть уже знаете, что мы поставили цель - один миллион светильников для удовольствия Господа Дамодары в приближающийся священнейший месяц Картика. Пожалуйста, щелкните на ссылку ниже, чтобы присоединиться и посылать отчеты 
https://chat.whatsapp.com/Dfc67eW4O0o4iBOlA7BJ7J

Пожалуйста, продолжайтесвои молитвы и размещайте подробности программ с фото, аудио и видео на www.jayapatakaswami.com, поскольку это необычайно порадует Гуру Махараджа и поможет ему скорее восстановить здоровье. Это также чрезвычайно поможет ему в скором осуществлении его обязательств перед Шрилой Прабхупадой и исполнении его проникнутых преданностью желаний.

Пожалуйста, обратите внимание на то, что следующие новости появятся 24.10.2018

От имени команды заботы о здоровье и комитета служения Гуру Махараджу, 
Ваш слуга,
Махавараха дас

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Дорогие преданные,
Пожалуйста, примите наши смиренные поклоны! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

К вашему сведению, у Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа есть предварительный план дать посвящение в самый благоприятный день Гаура Пурнимы 21 марта 2019 года. Преданные, которые желают получить посвящение в Харинаму (1-е) и Брахманическое (2-е) от Его Святейшества Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа, просим вас внимательно ознакомиться со следующей информацией.

** Ориентировочная дата инициации: 21 марта 2019 года (четверг) **

** Последняя дата экзамена / собеседования в офисе JPS: 18 марта (понедельник) **

Преданным, желающим получить посвящение в этот благоприятный день, необходимо зарегистрироваться в офисе JPS не позднее 20 января 2019 года, отправив свои данные матаджи Аударья Лиле на имейл jpsofficedatabasefsu@gmail.com

Рабочие часы Аударья Лилы в JPS офисе: с 10:00 до 13:30 (пн-сб); (воскресенье - не рабочий).

Обращаем ваше внимание на то, что окончание курса «Ученик ИСККОН» (IDC) обязательно для получения инициации со дня Джанмаштами 2015 года согласно решению ДжиБиСи. Для получения подробной информации пройдите по следующей ссылке: http://gbc.iskcon.org/gbc_res/GBCRES14.html. Кандидаты на инициацию должны показать оригинал сертификата об окончании курса «Ученик ИСККОН» во время собеседования и представить его ксерокопию вместе с другими документами по инициации. НИКТО НЕ ДОПУСКАЕТСЯ К ИНИЦИАЦИИ БЕЗ СЕРТИФИКАТА ОКОНЧАНИЯ КУРСА «УЧЕНИК ИСККОН»

* Специальная информация для кандидатов посвящения в Харинаму: *

* Просьба к Президентам храмов / лидерам ятр / ответственным руководителям собраний прислать данные своих кандидатов на посвящение не позднее 20 января. * После того, как определится общее количество кандидатов на инициацию и после обсуждения с Гуру Махараджем и другими уполномоченными лицами, будет составлен график сдачи экзамена, собеседования и инициации. * Обратите внимание, на то, что офис JPS НЕ будет принимать кандидатов, которые не были представлены до 20 января 2019 года от самого кандидата или уполномоченного органа. *

* Специальная информация для кандидатов на брахманическое посвящение: *

В связи с текущим состоянием здоровья Гуру Махараджа, было принято решение о том, что право на сдачу экзамена и интервью для 2-го посвящения в День Гаура Пурнимы 2019 получат ТОЛЬКО те преданные, которые были заняты или будут заняты в служении поклонения Божествам, которые установлены в ХРАМАХ ИСККОН. Поэтому * уполномоченным органам предлагается рекомендовать и отправлять только те имена преданных, которые заняты в служении Божествам в храме *, а также должным образом сдали экзамен в местном храме и соответствуют минимальным требованиям для участия в философском экзамене и собеседовании в офисе JPS. Основываясь на количестве кандидатов во 2-е посвящение, а также потребностей в инициированных браманах для поклонения Божествам, Гуру Махарадж решит, сколько преданных из всего списка будет предоставлено для 2-го посвящения. Поэтому, чем раньше вы отправите список своих кандидатов, тем легче и быстрее будет принято решение Гуру Махараджем. * Обратите внимание на то, что рекомендательное письмо президента храма, свидетельство об окончании Бхакти-шастр и т.д. являются лишь обязательными требованиями для участия в вступительном экзамене и собеседовании. Дополнительно кандидат должен сдать философский экзамен и собеседование, чтобы окончательно получить право на 2-е посвящение. *

* ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ОТПРАВЛЯЙТЕ СПИСОК ПОДХОДЯЩИХ КАНДИДАТОВ НЕ ПОЗДНЕЕ 20 ЯНВАРЯ 2019 ГОДА. КАНДИДАТЫ, ПРЕДСТАВЛЕННЫЕ В ОФИС JPS ПОСЛЕ ЭТОЙ ДАТЫ, НЕ БУДУТ РАССМАТРИВАТЬСЯ К ИНИЦИАЦИИ В ГАУРУ ПУРНИМУ 2019 ГОДА*

Кандидаты и уполномоченные представители храма / ятры / бхакти-врикши ИСККОН, пожалуйста, при необходимости обращайтесь за дополнительной информацией в офис JPS.

* Следует также отметить, что это объявление не является подтверждением инициации, оно лишь для того, чтобы получить информацию о количестве потенциальных кандидатов. Поэтому, пожалуйста, не бронируйте билеты на поездку на инициацию заранее, и не принимайте мер, не связавшись с офисом JPS до того, как будет назначено время вашего экзамена / интервью. Как только программа инициации будет завершена, мы опубликуем ее на веб-сайте (www.jayapatakaswamioffice.com) и других официальных СМИ, связанных с Его Святейшеством Джаяпатакой Свами. *

Просим всех сотрудничать с офисом JPS для того, чтобы обеспечить мероприятие по инициации без всяких эксцессов.

Спасибо.

По любым вопросам, связанным с инициацией, обращайтесь к матаджи Аударья Лиле :
JPS ОФИС 106, ЗДАНИЕ ЧАКРЫ
ШРИДХАМ МАЯПУР
Надия, Западная Бенгалия
Индекс: 741 313
Электронная почта: jpsofficedatabasefsu@gmail.com
Телефон и Вотсап: + 917872431620

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Подробности о лечении Гуру Махараджа

https://docs.google.com/…/15oe2XPBvq...FBrqQC…/edit
Речь секретаря ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Гуру Махараджа – ЕМ Маха Варахи прабху. Маяпур, 15 апреля 2019 год

Когда у Гуру Махараджа случился инсульт в 2008 году, было обнаружено, что у него Гепатит С, занесенный во время переливания крови в 1989 году. С 2008 года он поддерживал своё здоровье с помощью диеты. А в октябре 2014 года были обнаружены симптомы отказа печени. С тех пор Гуру Махарадж начал лечиться в Дели, под руководством доктора Сарина. В Дели он ездил раз в три месяца на лечение и обследование. А в июле 2017 года, когда мы поехали на плановое медицинское обследование, доктор Сарин сказал нам, что мы должны приготовиться к тому, что Гуру Махарадж в ближайшие 3-5 лет должен прибегнуть к операции по пересадке печени. Но уже через несколько месяцев, когда мы снова приехали на ежегодное медицинское обследование в ноябре, в один из дней доктор Сарин позвал в кабинет меня и доктора Ачарья Ратну прабху и сказал, что с той поры, как он в последний раз видел Свамиджи, в его здоровье произошли очень значительные ухудшения, а также он сказал, что при таком состоянии здоровья, нужно прибегнуть к операции по трансплантации печени в течении 3-6 месяцев. Мы все были очень сильно удивлены услышав это, так как тот же самый доктор говорил, что операция понадобится скорее всего через 3-5 лет, а теперь он говорит, что у нас есть всего лишь от 3 до 6 месяцев. И это конечно всех нас шокировало, включая Гуру Махараджа. Незамедлительно мы оповестили об этом форум докторов, которые следят за здоровьем Гуру Махараджа, а также мы оповестили старших учеников Гуру Махараджа – JPS Сева Коммити. Старшие ученики вместе с докторами провели большое количество встреч, обсуждая, какое место в мире будет самым подходящим для Гуру Махараджа, и какие существуют самые лучшие хирурги в мире, которые могли бы провести эту операцию. Эти преданные взяли на себя обязанность исследовать все части света, чтобы найти самую лучшую клинику и самого лучшего врача. Мы искали в Европе, США, Англии, Австралии, Сингапуре, Индии, России – повсюду. Приблизительно месяц шла эта исследовательская работа и в итоге мы пришли к выводу, что именно в Индии самое благоприятное место для Гуру Махараджа для проведения операции по трансплантации печени. Мы рассмотрели все практические моменты, всё должно было быть легально и нужно было много помощи со стороны преданных, поэтому это оказалась именно Индия. Внутри самой Индии мы нашли 3-4 хирургов, которые считаются лучшими во всей Индии. И из них 2 или 3 работают в Дели. Мы поехали в одну из больниц , где работал один из самых лучших докторов в мире. Это было 22 декабря 2017 года. Мы предоставили этому доктору медицинскую карту со всеми результатами медицинских обследований. Он посмотрел все эти отчёты, осмотрел Гурудева, поговорил с ним и, наконец, он сказал, что риск проведения данной операции слишком велик. На тот момент этот доктор провёл около 3000 операций по трансплантации, но когда он осмотрел Гуру Махараджа, то не захотел даже прикасаться к нему, что уж говорить о том, чтобы проводить операцию. Мы очень сильно расстроились после такого сообщения. Он увидел наши разочарованные лица и продолжил объяснения, почему же он не хочет проводить операцию по трансплантации. Он сказал, что есть две основные причины, почему он не будет прикасаться к Свамиджи: Первая - по истории болезни он видит, что несколько раз была инфекция лёгких, а это означает, что лёгкие недостаточно сильные; И вторая - также Гурудев привязан к своему инвалидному креслу. Чтобы перенести 12-ти часовую операцию нужны сильные лёгкие и хорошая физическая форма. И так наша надежда после этой встречи очень истончилась, но мы продолжили наши поиски на юге Индии. На самом деле, доктор Сарин сказал, что нужно встретиться с доктором Релой, который работал в Ченнае. Он тоже хирург с мировой известностью. Мы стали готовиться, 3 января мы прилетели в Ченнай, и с помощью одной из учениц Гуру Махараджа Гиты Лакшми, которая является руководителем одного из университетов, мы встретились с доктором Релой и его командой 6 января 2018 года. Это была уже вторая наша встреча. Посмотрев все отчёты и пообщавшись с Гуру Махараджем в течение 45 минут, доктор Рела дал нам свет надежды. Он сказал, что, в принципе, может провести операцию, но риск будет очень высокий, потому что этот случай очень трудный, так как слишком много сложностей со здоровьем, но несмотря на это, он думает, что можно попробовать. Он сказал, что надо пройти дополнительное медицинское обследование , и если будут позитивные результаты, то мы можем попробовать. И это всё дало нам всем большую надежду. Но доктор Рела также сказал, что для Свамиджи нужна целая печень. Существует два вида операций по пересадке печени. В первом случае часть печени берётся от живого донора, а во втором случае у пациента, мозг которого признан мёртвым, забирается целая печень. Но Свамиджи нужна не просто целая печень, а ещё и почка. Поэтому задача перед нами встала довольно сложная. Но с верой в Кришну мы продолжали готовиться к операции. Гуру Махарадж провёл 6 дней в больнице и прошёл различные виды обследований. мы подумали, что стоит попробовать какие-то другие виды лечения. Но дело в том, что даже попробовать другие виды лечения не было уже возможности. Мы поехали в Бомбей попробовать один из альтернативных методов, но там произошло инфицирование, и мы были вынуждены вернуться в Ченнай, где Гуру Махараджу пришлось провести целый месяц в больнице, проходя через различные медицинские процедуры. И наконец, в конце февраля 2018 года врачи объявили: «Свамиджи, кажется, что Вы готовы к данной операции. И теперь нужно официально зарегистрировать Вас в очередь на органы». Как раз 3 марта была Гаура Пурнима, и всего за несколько дней до Гаура Пурнимы, Гуру Махарадж сказал, что хочет поехать в Маяпур. Но доктор сказал: «Свамиджи, Вы понимаете, что Вы должны быть здесь, так как Вы уже зарегистрированы и стоите в очереди на органы, то Вы должны быть либо в самом Ченнае, либо поблизости, ведь, как только поступят подходящие органы, через несколько часов Вы уже должны быть в больнице». Но Гуру Махарадж стал говорить: «Вы понимаете, я не знаю, когда ещё попаду в Маяпур и попаду ли вообще когда-нибудь, и неизвестно когда случиться эта операция, а если она и случиться, то неизвестно, выживу ли я после неё.» Он весь переполнился эмоциями по этому поводу. И Гуру Махарадж сказал: «я хочу поехать, хочу увидеть Божества, хочу увидеть преданных». И мы устроили ему перелёт в Маяпур. К тому времени, вследствие своей болезни, он очень много потерял в весе (как жировую ткань, так и мышечную). Может кто-то из Вас заметил, какие тонкие были плечи, шея и руки, практически не было ягодиц. Ему было больно находиться в одном положении, было больно лежать или сидеть в течении 20 минут. Поэтому этот перелёт в Маяпур был для него невероятно аскетичным. Когда Он летел на самолёте, то каждые 10-15 минут нам приходилось Его поднимать на ноги, делать массаж и менять положение. 

Только представьте, насколько сложно Ему было сидеть в самолёте! Чего только стоит один переезд из Калькутты в Маяпур! Нам приходилось останавливаться 5-6 раз и выводить его из машины, делать массаж, вытягивать ноги и потом снова усаживать в машину. Дорога из Калькутты у нас заняла около шести часов. А приехав в Маяпур, Он был переполнен радостью, увидев Божеств и преданных. Наш изначальный план был провести в Маяпуре неделю, но за два дня до Гаура Пурнимы, после такого путешествия, состояние здоровья Гуру Махараджа резко ухудшилось. Он просто лежал на кровати у себя в комнате, а брюшная полость была переполнена жидкостью. Он едва мог есть, и даже дышать было сложно. Все доктора с форума Гуру Махараджа сказали, что возвращаться в Ченнай нужно незамедлительно. Пока происходили все эти многочисленные обсуждения по вопросу оставаться ли в Маяпуре или незамедлительно возвращаться в Чинай, Гуру Махарадж сказал: «Я хочу остаться здесь на Гаура Пурниму.» И всё это происходило в день церемонии Адивас. Гуру Махарадж попросил - «просто выкачайте эту лишнюю жидкость из моего тела и это даст мне какое-то облегчение, тогда я смогу остаться здесь ещё на два-три дня.» Доктор Ачарья Ратна присутствовал при этих обсуждениях, но у него совершенно не было уверенности, стоит ли проводить сейчас здесь эту процедуру. Все доктора с форума заявили, что совершенно недопустимо проводить эту процедуру в Маяпуре. Если Гуру Махарадж хочет выкачать лишнюю жидкость, то, по крайней мере, это нужно делать в больнице, а не у него в комнате. Ни один из них не согласился на откачивание жидкости на месте. 

Тогда доктор Ачарья сказал – «Гуру Махарадж, давайте поедем в какую-то больницу в Калькутту и там проведём откачивание жидкости.» Гуру Махарадж ответил- «пока вы не откачаете с меня эту жидкость, я вообще не могу встать с кровати.» Он не собирался покадать Маяпур, не посетив фестиваль Гаура Пурнимы. Всё дело в том, что если эту процедуру провести как-то неправильно, то мы могли даже потерять Его. И в это время в Маяпур приехал доктор Амрут Мадхав, приезд которого дал доктору Ачарье хоть какую-то уверенность и они вместе стали готовиться к процедуре откачивания жидкости. Это принесло облегчение Гуру Махараджу. Он пошёл на сильный риск, полностью отвергнув все рекомендации врачей. Всё это ради того, чтобы быть в Маяпуре на Гаура Пурниму. А на следующий день Гуру Махарадж должен был давать лекцию по Шримад Бхагаватам. Но, конечно же, после этой процедуры Гуру Махарадж был очень слаб, и мы попросили Его приехать не на весь Бхагаватам, а под конец лекции, на что Гуру Махарадж сказал – «Вы понимаете, что сотни преданных приехали в Маяпур, чтобы увидеть меня и они ни разу ещё меня не видели, как Вы думаете, как они себя чувствуют? Они со всего мира приехали сюда, чтобы меня увидеть. Поэтому я должен пойти туда и увидеться с ними.» Мы устроили так, чтобы Гуру Махарадж прочёл 10-ти минутное обращение для преданных. В этом 10-ти минутном обращении Он стал говорить – «Простите меня, что я не мог выйти, чтобы увидеться с Вами раньше, на самом деле я прилетел сюда из Ченная, чтобы пообщаться с Вами». Такие слова Он говорил. А также настолько сильно Он любит Маяпур, любит быть здесь и настолько любит всех преданных. В день Гаура Пурнимы, после Абхишеки (она проходила прямо здесь), Он поехал на самолёт до Ченная. Потом три месяца - май, апрель, июнь - Гуру Махарадж максимально концентрировался на том, чтобы подготовить тело к операции. Хирург сказал, что чтобы выжить после такой длительной операции тело должно быть максимально сильным. Поэтому в эти три месяца Гуру Махарадж усиленно готовил своё тело. Прибыв в Ченнай, мы обнаружили, что Гурудев уже стоит в списке получателей органов. Может быть, кто-то из Вас думает, что легко получить органы для операции. Но всё оказалось совсем не так, как мы себе представляли. Лишь в одном Ченнае есть 20 больниц и тысячи пациентов, которые стоят в очереди на трансплантацию органов. Около 3000 людей ожидает новой почки, а другие 3000 ожидают новой печени. И многие люди ожидают другие части тела. Поэтому только лишь в Ченнае Гуру Махарадж был поставлен в список в очередь среди 7000-8000 других пациентов. Когда Гуру Махараджа поставили на очередь, Он был в списке под номером 12 и к концу мая продвинулся всего на 2 пункта. В течение 2-х месяцев ожидания у Гуру Махараджа случилось два кризиса, в результате которых Он 2 раза попадал в реанимацию. Каждый раз после кризисов мы встречались с доктором и спрашивали, что нам делать. Как быть дальше? Мы были очень обеспокоены, потому что, когда мы встречались с доктором в январе, он сказал, что тело должно быть в хорошей физической форме. Но чем дольше мы ждали и чем больше случалось различных кризисов, тем менее физически подготовленным становилось Его тело. Это была настоящая борьба против времени. Мы очень переживали, что если Ему придётся долго ждать органы и если наконец-то они будут найдены, то, не хотелось бы, чтобы доктор в итоге сказал, что состояние Гурудева не подходит для такой операции. Об этом мы переживали больше всего.

На первой неделе июня почки Гурудева стали отказывать, Он практически перестал ходить в туалет и 7 июня Махарадж впервые поехал на диализ. Весь июнь Гурудев посещал больницу два раза в неделю (для откачивания лишней жидкости из брюшной полости и для диализа). Каждый раз у Него откачивали несколько литров жидкости, и Он на несколько часов садился на диализ. Но каждый, раз, несмотря на эти утомительные процедуры, и даже в первый день диализа, Он возвращался в квартиру и давал лекцию. Поверьте мне, откачать 5 литров жидкости из организма и потом несколько часов сидеть на диализе - это очень-очень утомляющее занятие. Я помню один день, когда Он вернулся из больницы после откачивания жидкости и диализа, в тот день к нему прилетели две его кровные сестры из Америки. Он вернулся домой, дал лекцию, поужинал, позвал своих родных сестёр и сидел с ними, проповедовал им до 12 ночи, несмотря на все сложности. А в июле частота посещения больницы была увеличена до трех раз в неделю. И это было очень тяжело и утомительно.

На тот момент мы очень, очень сильно переживали и находились в сильном напряжении, мы думали, что же случиться с Гуру Махараджем, когда произойдет пересадка, чем это все закончиться? Мы изучали все, что возможно, чтобы ускорить этот процесс. И Шьяма Расика прабху и Джанаки Рам прабху встречались с несколькими астрологами, чтобы узнать, что будет дальше.

До трансплантации они встретились с одним именитым астрологом, живущим неподалеку от Коимбатора в Бхавани. Этот астролог до этого никогда не слышал о Гуру Махарадже, но, глянув в его карту, он сказал: продолжительность его жизни, по сути, закончилась в 2008 году, после инсульта. Сейчас он живет дополнительное время. Он договорился с Господом о том, чтобы остаться на планете подольше. Астролог сказал – этот человек хочет выполнить наставление, которое дал ему его Гуру. И лишь ради этой одной цели он хочет дольше и дольше оставаться на планете. И еще астролог сказал, что то тело, которое сейчас у него есть, оно совершенно не подходит для жизни. И лишь потому, что этот человек хочет исполнить наставление Духовного учителя, он продолжает тащить за собой это тело. Джанаки Рам спросил: сколько он проживет в этом теле? Но астролог ответил, что «это полностью зависит от его желания и от желания Господа. Этот человек Махатма. И я очень хочу увидеться с ним.»

Гуру Махарадж дает нам невероятный пример того как надо предаваться наставлениям духовного учителя. Хотя его тело совершенно не подходит для жизни, он продолжает договариваться с Господом о том, чтобы оставаться подольше, ради одной цели. Лишь для того чтобы служить наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады. 2-3 других астролога сказали примерно тоже самое. И это правда.

Когда на Гуру Махараджа было совершено нападение в Испании в 1989 году, в аэропорту Мадрида, когда нападающий перерезал ему горло, Гуру Махарадж перевязал себе шею, сел на пол и стал молиться: “Мой Господь, Шрила Прабхупада, если вы желаете, позвольте мне остаться дольше, потому что мне надо выполнить еще так много наставлений». Так он договорился с Господом остаться подольше в 1989 году. Затем в следующий раз в 2008 году, когда у него был инсульт. Гуру Махарадж рассказал нам, что он молился в уме Шриле Прабхупаде и Кришне. Так ему второй раз продлили пребывание на планете. Затем в 2015 году, когда у него была серьезная инфекция в легких, он снова боролся за жизнь. На этот раз у него было видение. Он видел палату реанимации, постепенно она превратилась в золотой город. Там он увидел своих
духовных братьев и сестер, которые уже ушли с планеты, все они сияли и звали его: “Джаяпатака, Джаяпатака, давай к нам!” А он сказал им: “Не сейчас. У меня еще много дел, надо выполнить данные мне Шрилой Прабхупадой наставления”. Еще раз ему продлили пребывание на планете. Затем пересадка печени и почки.

Когда мы разговаривали с хирургом в январе 2018 года, он сообщил нам, что шанс выжить около 80%, шанс фатального исхода - 20%. Но с тех пор здоровье Гуру Махараджа сильно ухудшилось. И в день операции хирург сообщил, что сейчас шансы 50/50. После операции Гуру Махарадж сказал нам: “Никогда еще я не страдал так, как сейчас, трансплантации”. Он сказал, что боль была настолько мучительной, что у него появился соблазн вернуться-таки домой обратно к Богу. Но он остался снова, потому что он очень хочет остаться еще и выполнить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Так всего было 4-5 таких случаев. Зная, на что идет и что ждет его в этом теле, он, тем не менее, просил Кришну и Шрилу Прабхупаду продлить ему пребывание на этой планете лишь ради одной цели. И эта цель - выполнить наставления Шрилы Прабхупады. Какой еще пример нам нужен? Это совершенный пример того, как ученик полностью предается наставлениям духовного учителя.

Я уже рассказал вам, как прошел июнь и июль. Все мы жили, скрестив пальцы. Доктора Гуру Махараджа и старшие ученики пребывали все это время в большой тревоге по поводу дальнейшего развития событий. Мы стали разрабатывать план Б на тот случай, если не дождемся органов в Ченнае. В конце июля мы решили, что если в ближайшие две недели не появится подходящий доктор, то мы приступим к выполнению плана Б - перевода Гуру Махараджа в Дели. Все это время мы искали различные пути, как быстрее получить органы. В этой частной больнице Гуру Махарадж простоял в очереди в течение 6 месяцев. И тут мы выяснили, что государственная больница для этой цели подходит гораздо лучше. Я пошел посмотреть эту больницу и в первую же секунду, выйдя из машины, я подумал: “Нееет, только не это. Сюда мы Гуру Махараджа никогда не повезем.” Я молился Кришне: “Кришна, пожалуйста, сделай так, чтобы нам не пришлось сюда привозить Гуру Махараджа”. Я так подумал не из-за докторов, а из-за степени загрязненности пространства. Постояли мы и решили: “Возможно у Кришны свой план, надо все изучить”. С помощью доктора Гиты Лакшми мы договорились о приеме Гуру Махараджа в этой больнице во второй половине июля.

Местные доктора заявили нам, что их не интересуют результаты всех обследований, которые Гуру Махарадж проходил в последние шесть месяцев. Это государственная больница, надо все делать заново именно здесь. И мы сделали это. За один день. Потому что мы совсем не хотели, чтобы Гуру Махарадж оставался в этом месте более одного дня. Так все это продолжалось. Состояние здоровья Гуру Махараджа продолжало ухудшаться. Врачи из гос больницы стали нам звонить. Сказали “приехать на один день всего для прохождения обследования, чтобы зарегистрироваться, завести карту пациента нашей больницы. Это всего один день, потом можете ехать домой”. Мы сделали все, что могли, чтобы как-то устроить это без личного посещения больницы Гуру Махараджем. Но нам ответили, что это обязательно. Наконец мы решили, что поедем 14го августа, хотя врачи просили приехать 13го. По вторникам, четвергам и субботам Гурудев ездил на диализ в частную клинику. 14ое выпадало на вторник как раз. В понедельник 13го я уже собирался было звонить в клинику договариваться о проведении диализа, но тут Гуру Махарадж говорит, что нет, на диализ поедем в понедельник, а в больницу во вторник. Я даже немного расстроился: “Почему Гуру Махарадж так внезапно меняет расписание”. У меня не было ни малейшей идеи. Но мы все сделали так, как он просил. Во вторник поехали в больницу. Гуру Махараджу провели обследование. Мы уже были готовы ехать домой. К нам подошел сотрудник больницы, дал Гуру Махараджу маленькую карточку и сказал: “Свамиджи, это карта пациента нашей больницы. Мы зарегистрировали вас в качестве пациента нашей больницы. Вы теперь официально стоите в очереди на органы, и, как только они появятся, мы будем иметь вас в виду”. Мы уже были готовы уходить, как к нам подошел еще один сотрудник больницы и спросил: “А какая группа крови у Свамиджи?”. Мы ответили: “В+” (на английском B positive, что звучит как Be Positive - перевод на русский “Будь в позитиве” - прим.перев.). “Сэр, похоже, только что появился подходящий донор”. Мы сообщили всем, по всему миру преданные начали молиться.

Мы стали звонить всем важным личностям, которые могли бы повлиять на то, чтобы эти органы отдали Гуру Махараджу. И с каждой минутой надежда возрастала. Нам говорили: “Не уезжайте, останьтесь сразу на пересадку”. Я не понимал, как так получилось. Как Гурудев знал об этом. Ведь приедь мы на день раньше, мы бы, скорее всего, упустили этот шанс. Параматма подсказал ему приехать именно в этот день. Все сложилось. На месте были все необходимые доктора, все договорились друг с другом. 15 числа, в день независимости Индии, органы тоже получили независимость от прежнего тела  :smilies:  

Еще интересно было то, что весь день 14го и 15го до операции Гуру Махарадж был очень очень спокоен и совсем не переживал, хотя знал, что шансы его 50/50. Лицо его выражало абсолютную безмятежность. Он шутил с врачами и с нами. За 15 до того, как его завезли в операционную, Гуру Махарадж попросил: “Позвоните Гопал Кришне Махараджу, мне надо с ним поговорить”. В одном из храмов Южной Индии были проблемы. Гуру Махарадж поделился своими мыслями на этот счет, как можно лучше разрешить данную проблему. Меньше всего он думал о себе. Зато он переживал и старался помочь этому храму. И через 4 дня после операции, испытывая острую боль, Гуру Махарадж попросил нас посадить себя. В то время у нег стояла трубка в трахее для аппарата вентиляции легких. Он пытался нам что-то сказать. Наконец мы поняли, он говорил: “Принесите счетчик и дайте его медсестре”. Всего 4 дня после операции, в состоянии острейшей боли, не имея возможности говорить, с помощью таблички с буквами он просит нас принести счетчик для медсестры и научить ее как повторять святые имена. Таково было его настроение.

22го августа, в день экадаши, Джанаки Рам прабху и Шьям Мадхусудана прабху были с Гуру Махараджем в палате реанимации, они увидели, что Гуру Махарадж что-то считает на пальцах. Он сказал: “Сегодня же экадаши! Проверьте скорее, чем они кормят меня”. В то время он мог принимать только жидкую молочную смесь через трубочку в носу. Джанаки Рам проверил состав, в котором оказалась пшеница. И Гуру Махарадж так расстроился. “Сегодня экадаши, а они накормили меня пшеницей! Перестаньте вливать в меня это!” И он дал наставления медсестре, как сделать экадашную молочную смесь. Потом Гурудев говорит: “Сегодня Экадаши, это означает, что начался второй месяц чатурмасьи.” А Шьям Мадхусудана прабху говорит: “Нет, Гуру Махарадж. Начало было в Балараму Пурниму, поэтому еще неделя”. Гуру Махарадж отвечает: “Нет, я следую посту от экадаши до экадаши. Поэтому я не хочу больше принимать йогурт”. А йогурт на тот момент был главной пищей, которую он мог принимать, чтобы были силы. И все эти обсуждения он вел с нами, пользуясь напечатанным алфавитом. Кто еще, находясь в таком состоянии, с трубкой в трахее, стал бы думать о соблюдении экадаши и чатурмасьи. Когда мы сажали его на кровати, он даже повторял гаятри в уме. Хотя шнура на его теле не было, так как его тело было разрезано в двух местах. Доктор Ачарья Ратна прабху сказал: “У нас у людей всего 9 врат в теле. А у Гуру Махараджа больше (трубка в трахее, носу, в месте обоих разрезов на теле и так далее.) Всего 18 врат”.

Представьте себе это настроение, эту решимость, в таком состоянии соблюдать экадаши и чатурмасью, не смотря на мучительную боль. Иногда он бил от боли матрас ладонью, потому что боль была слишком сильной. Но, тем не менее, он был строг в соблюдении постов. Это просто совершенный пример для нас. В государственной больнице он оставался до 31го августа. По нескольким причинам Гуру Махарадж просил перевести его в частную больницу, и 31го мы перевезли его из Стэнли в Глобал.

Сразу после пересадки Гуру Махарадж показывал очень хорошие результаты. Заработала печень. Почка давала хорошие показатели. Так было около 10 дней. Затем наступил еще один кризис. На этот раз проблемы были другие. Новая почка стала отказывать, он терял много крови. По непонятной причине Гуру Махарадж не мог дышать самостоятельно. Врачи больше всего переживали из-за этого. Уже в частной клинике к нему в палату реанимации пришел доктор. Гуру Махарадж спросил его: “Скажите, стоит ли мне надеяться на то, что я выживу?”. Все доктора Гуру Махараджа очень переживали, никто не знал, что делать. У нас уже стали появляться такие мысли: “Если Гуру Махараджу все равно суждено уйти, зачем Кришна заставил его пройти через все это?” Это было очень очень тяжелый момент для всех нас. Но все вы молились, и молитвы подействовали. Постепенно ситуация стала улучшаться. Почка не работала, снова нужен был диализ. Около 120 преданных сдавали кровь для Гуру Махараджа.

Преданные готовы были умереть, но отдать свою кровь Гурудеву. С помощью ваших молитв удалось стабилизировать параметры крови. Почка стала работать потихоньку. Но для дыхания все еще нужен был аппарат. Эта было основным препятствием, и из-за этого он пробыл в реанимации 50 дней. Доктора из больницы старались, как могли, чтобы он мог начать дышать самостоятельно. И, наконец, собрались доктора - ученики Гуру Махараджа и сделали то, что не смогли сделать
другие. Тут я увидел, как лечение, исходящее их сердца, может помочь. Доктора больницы обладали большой профессиональной квалификацией, но они не смогли подготовить Гуру Махараджа к отключению аппарата дыхания. Их забота строилась на коммерческой основе. А доктора - ученики, сконцентрировавшись полностью на Гуру Махарадже, сделали это за несколько дней. И 1го октября Гуру Махараджа выписали из реанимации. Так действует забота от сердца.

Незадолго перед операцией в начале августа Гуру Махараджу приснился необыкновенный сон. Утром Гуру Махарадж позвал всех слуг и рассказал нам, что во сне он увидел Шрилу Прабхупаду и Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати. Шрила Прабхупада представил Гуру Махараджа Бхактисиддханте Сарасвати Тхакуру, увидев которого, Гуру Махарадж
ощутил сильный экстаз. Его тело дрожало. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что нам каким-то образом необходимо объединить всех последователей Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура. Для этой цели Шрила Прабхупада создал Бхактиведанта Черити Траст. Гуру Махарадж сказал нам, что если он выживет после операции, он хочет приложить усилия к выполнению этого наставления, наряду с другими наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады.

Когда мы были в государственной больнице, Гуру Махарадж просил нас научить одну медсестру повторять мантру. Ее звали Сугунешвари. Она сказала нам: “Я еще никогда не видела пациента, .который бы так хорошо сотрудничал с персоналом, как Свамиджи. И на самом деле я никак не могу понять, Свамиджи - такая известная личность. Вы могли бы поехать в Америку или Англию на трансплантацию. Почему вы приехали в эту больницу? Но нет-нет, я понимаю, Свамиджи дает нам возможность служить ему. Нам больше повезло”. Всего Гуру Махараджу помогало огромное количество медбратьев и медсестер. Как только они узнавали о присутствии в больнице большого Свамиджи, они старались проникнуть в его реанимационную палату, чтобы получить благословения. Прямо рядом с больницей была аптека и продуктовый магазин, куда часто ходили слуги Гуру Махараджа. Работники каждый раз спрашивали: “Как дела у Свамиджи? Как он себя чувствует?”. Они даже говорили, что тоже молятся за него.

Видя все то, через что прошел Гуру Махарадж до, во время и после операции, мы теряли надежду. Состояние его ухудшалось, органов все не было. И когда, наконец, таким мистическим образом произошла эта операция… Никто не ожидал ее в день посещения больницы. Гуру Махарадж выбрал эту дату. Он сказал, что мы поедем в больницу именно в этот день. Мы не ожидали, что останемся там. Как только он получил карточку пациента, сразу появились органы. Затем снова было тяжело после операции. Мы все были буквально в депрессии, и сам Гуру Махарадж спрашивал доктора, есть ли шанс выжить. Затем снова улучшение. Вы должны знать, что ваши молитвы очень очень
помогли. Я не видел, но я слышал, насколько глубоко и интенсивно молился каждый из вас. Кришна на самом деле услышал ваши молитвы. И сильнейшее желания Гуру Махараджа оставаться на планете, его переговоры с Кришной о продлении срока, все это позволило ему быть с нами.

И еще кое-что важное скажу вам. За 2018 год, из-за всех этих многочисленных сложностей со здоровьем, реанимаций, операции, он не дочитал около 900 кругов. И как только ему стало лучше, и он вышел из реанимации, к марту 2019 года, он закрыл все эти долги и прочитал еще дополнительно 500 кругов! Так что у нас нет права не дочитывать круги по какой-то причине. Где бы он ни был, всегда он ведет запись, сколько кругов он прочитал.
Пользуясь этой возможностью, я хотел бы поблагодарить каждого из вас, а также всех докторов форума Гуру Махараджа, всех слуг Гуру Махараджа, всех преданных Ченная и других частей Южной Индии. Все вы работали круглосуточно и благодаря вашему сотрудничеству, Гуру Махарадж смог пройти через этот сложнейший период в своей жизни.

Один из докторов сказал нам, если бы эта операция не произошла до конца прошлого года, мы бы потеряли Гуру Махараджа. Я считаю, что все сейчас благополучно, благодаря вашим молитвам и работе многих многих прданных. Отдельное спасибо Аджите Гопинатху прабху и его семье, которые принимали Гуру Махараджа в своем доме более года. ХАРИБОЛ! Я не знаю, какие аскезы они совершили, чтобы получить такую возможность. Аджита Гопинатх рассказал мне, что когда он купил эту кварту, глядя на одну из комнат он подумал, что это будет комната Гуру Махараджа, где он будет останавливаться каждый раз, когда будет приезжать в Ченнай. И Кришна исполнил его желание.

Также я искренне благодарен еще одному человеку - ЕМ Симхешваре прабху. Он был президентом храма в Малайзии, и он всегда помогал мне и вдохновлял меня на служении Гуру Махараджу. Он пожертвовал многим, чтобы я стал секретарем Гуру Махараджа.
Спасибо большое, прабху.
Спасибо всем вам. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Скажите, какие наставления Шрилы Прабхупады на данный момент еще не выполнил Джаяпатака Свами?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Скажите, какие наставления Шрилы Прабхупады на данный момент еще не выполнил Джаяпатака Свами?


Он собирается принять больше учеников

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Как вы знаете ЕС Джаяпатака Свами Гуру Махарадж в данный момент находится в Тирупати на встречах ДжиБиСи. Тирупати очень известно богатейшим храмом и прекраснейшим Божеством Баладжи. В прошлые годы, приезжая в Тирупати, Гуру Махарадж всегда лично ходил к Баладжи на даршан. Теперь же, будучи парализованным, он уже не может этого сделать, так как в храме нет доступа для его кресла. Однако сегодня 15 Октября 2019 года главный пуджари Храма Баладжи Шри Венката Нараяна Ачарья сам пришел к Гуру Махараджу Они дружат на протяжении многих лет. Пуджари сказал, что так как Джаяпатака свами уже не может сам приехать, то Баладжи послал его лично встретиться с ним и предложить благоприятные предметы. Когда Гуру Махарадж услышал эти слова, он так растрогался, что чуть не плакал. Шри Венката Нараяна Ачарья надел на него махапрасадную шаль, повязал особый шнурок на запястье, благословил рисом с куркумой и прочел особую мантру для благополучия Гуру Махараджа.
Также он сказал, что Гуру Махарадж должен стать здоровым и сильным, чтобы проповедовать, спасти много душ и привести их к лотосным стопам Баладжи. Еще он сказал, что сейчас мир особенно нуждается в таких людях, как Гуру Махарадж, для сохранения дхармы в этот век Кали. Гуру Махарадж был очень тронут и предложил в качестве подарков фрукты и масло Нарасимхадева Шри Венката Нараяна Ачарье.
На этих фото запечатлены моменты трансцендентного общения между Шри Венката Нараяной Ачарьей и ЕС Джаяпатакой Свами Гуру Махараджем.

Вс
Маха Вараха дас
15.10.2019

----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Lakshmana Prana das



----------

